# 

## ACCel

Witajcie.

Chciałbym Wam zaprezentować mój projekt domu DIY.




Jest to dom o powierzchni zabudowy do 35m2, powierzchni użytkowej 50m2, budowany na zgłoszenie oraz bez wymaganych warunków zabudowy (przynajmniej w opinii naszej gminy, oczywiście z tym bywa dyskusyjnie w zależności od urzędu).

W związku z tym, że na zgłoszenie można budować tylko "parterowe budynki rekreacji indywidualnej" o powierzchni zabudowy do 35m2, dom posiada dwie antresole nad salonem (antresola to nie piętro/kondygnacja).
Oczywiście są pewne niedogodności antresoli:antresola musi być otwarta nad salonem - czyli nie ma drzwi, pozostałą część będzie zasłaniała "meblościanka" (bez negatywnych skojarzeń),powierzchnia nad łazienką jest "nieużytkowa" bo antresola może być tylko nad jednym  pomieszczeniem.Ale dzięki takiemu pomysłowi uzyskujemy całkiem przestronny dom z dużym salonem, łazienką oraz dwiema sypialniami, który spokojnie w polskich realiach mógłby być domem rodzinnym dla rodziny 2+2 (dla nas jest tymczasowy ale o tym może później).





Technologia budowy to głównie lekki szkielet z konstrukcją balonową ścian:fundamenty betonowe słupowe nawiercane i wylewane w ziemi,podłoga wypełniona co najmniej 15 cm styropianu lambda 0,033,ściany ze słupków 38x89mm w rostawie 417mm wypełnionych styropianem lambda 0,033 + 6cm styropianu na zewnątrz,od wewnątrz ściany pokryte płytą OSB (wymagana dla sztywności konstrukcji) oraz płytami kartonowo gipsowymi, OSB od wewnątrz dlatego aby przekrój ściany miał warstwy z malejącym oporem dyfuzyjnym na zewnątrz,od zewnątrz tynk - pewnie mineralny,podłoga antresoli - strop drewniany,ściana antresoli o wysokości 175cm,dach o kącie nachylenia 30 stopni, pokryty płytą warstwową (obornicką) o grubości 10cm PUR/PIR lambda 0,022, podparty dwoma słupami, krokwie w rozstawie 417mm,wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem, ogrzewanie elektryczne zwykłymi grzejnikami konwektorowymi - z planami na klimatyzację z funkcją grzania.

Projekt stworzyłem samodzielnie, wszelkie kwestie konstrukcyjne oraz parametry elementów konstrukcyjnych opierają się na kodyfikacjach budowlanych dla USA oraz Kanady.
Jedna z ciekawszych kwestii - *aktualny budżet jaki zakładam to 25 000 zł netto*.

Zamierzam wykorzystać też parę wynalazków z forum Muratora takich jak pakiety szybowe w XPS, oraz rekuperator DIY.

Kwestie do dyskusji i ważne uwagi:Łatwość wykonania musi być na poziomie DIY, planowany czas budowy do "stanu deweloperskiego" przez kilka niedoświadczonych ale sprytnych osób - 2 tygodnie.Liczy się każdy centymetr grubości ścian bo nie można zwiększyć powierzchni zabudowy.Dach jest z płyty warstwowej, bo nie trzeba nic kombinować poza ich przykręceniem i gotowymi obróbkami.W ścianach nie ma folii, kolejność warstw powinna załatwić dystrybucję pary wodnej, może warto uszczelnić połączenia OSB.Może warto się zastanowić nad dociepleniem do parametrów domu "pasywnego", może to być proste i niedrogie w przypadku dachu i podłogi, gorzej ze ścianami bo ich grubość zabiera powierzchnię wewnętrzną, sumaryczne 15cm płyt PIR dałoby tyle co 22,5cm grafitowego styro oraz 27,3 zwykłego, ale PIR jest 2x droższy od styro grafitowego.Proporcje dachu są takie sobie ze względu na wykorzystanie antresoli, ale odpowiednie pomalowanie elewacji powinno sprawić że nie będzie się to tak rzucało w oczy.Rzeczywista powierzchnia użytkowa to 50-55m2 w zależności od sposobu liczenia, powierzchnia dachu 40m2, ścian 120m2.
I jeszcze rzuty pomieszczeń




Zgłoszenie budowy zamierzam wysłać na dniach, ale myślę że wcześniej warto posłuchać opinii szerszego grona.
Liczę na Wasze uwagi :big grin: 

*Update luty 2018:*
Domek w pierwotnej postaci bez ganku 52m2 kosztował 30 700 netto.
Przekroczenie budżetu z korektą za ganek wynosi 5400 zł.

Domek z gankiem, czyli 59m2, kosztował 34 500 zł netto. Czyli AC25K+ganek daje nam AC35K :wink: 
Brutto całość 42 387 zł.

Szczegóły na stronie 16:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7596466

----------


## מרכבה

Ty fajne  :smile:  masz blilans cieplny ? 



> Może warto się zastanowić nad dociepleniem do parametrów domu "pasywnego", może to być proste i niedrogie w przypadku dachu i podłogi, gorzej ze ścianami bo ich grubość zabiera powierzchnię wewnętrzną, sumaryczne 15cm płyt PIR dałoby tyle co 22,5cm


 Okna mogą tu też odegrać rolę..
nie bagatelną..

ale jak byś myślał o czymś ciut większym i na PNB to daj znać  :smile:

----------


## ACCel

Jeszcze nie opanowałem sposobu liczenia OZC.

Okna odegrają ważną rolę, ale nie zacząłem nawet wyceniać różnych pakietów szybowych, więc jeszcze nie wiem jakie będą i czy będzie się opłacało stosować bardziej energooszczędne (albo czy w ogóle jest o czym myśleć w tym budżecie).

Myślę nad czymś większym... to może trochę historii...
Kupiliśmy pół hektara gruntu ornego 30km od wielkiego miasta i zostajemy "rolnikami"  :big grin:  Ale łatwiej się budować będąc bliżej terenu budowy, więc może opłaca się wybudować tymczasowe lokum na dwa-trzy lata, do czasu załatwienia WZ, projektu, prądu itp itd.
Więc mamy domek tymczasowy w cenie rocznego najmu (sprzedaliśmy także mieszkanie). A 50m2 nie jest złe.

I co lepsze - na żywym organizmie możemy przetestować różne ciekawe rozwiązania, nie narażając się na długotrwałą i kosztowną uciążliwość w przypadku niewypału.

----------


## ACCel

Zgłoszenie budowy dostarczone do starostwa, teraz tylko 21 dni czekania... zobaczymy.
Zgodnie z nowelizacją prawa budowlanego która weszła w życie 1.01.2017 poprosiłem o "w miarę możliwości wydanie zaświadczenia o niewniesieniu sprzeciwu w terminie krótszym niż 21 dni"

Przy okazji dyskusja z panią z okienka:
- Musi Pan wypełnić ten formularz bo taki mamy wzór a pan ma inaczej napisane,
- Niestety nie mogę tego zrobić bo mam to wszystko na komputerze zrobione i nie zamierzam tego przepisywać ręcznie,
- Ale my mamy taki wzór...
- Z tego co mi wiadomo przepisy nie określają wzoru dla zgłoszenia zabudowy, do pozwolenia jest, do zgłoszenia nie ma.
- To ja pójdę się zapytać...

I po problemie, jednak mogło być tak jak zrobiłem.

----------


## qubic

myślę, że jeden z lepiej przemyślanych mini domków.
fajnie by było wpaść na jakiś sensowny pomysł co do ścian tzn.grubość w stosunku do izolacyjności.
ogrzewanie proponuję klima i tanie konwektory elektryczne na większe mrozy.
osobiście zamieniłbym aneks kuchenny z kanapami.oszczędzisz na podłączeniach CWU i kanalizy.

----------


## SamoBudowa

Bardzo ciekawy projekt!

Niech żyją minidomy  :Smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dach jednospadowy byłby chyba łatwiejszy i więcej miejsca nad głową, oraz na panele.

----------


## ACCel

> myślę, że jeden z lepiej przemyślanych mini domków.
> fajnie by było wpaść na jakiś sensowny pomysł co do ścian tzn.grubość w stosunku do izolacyjności.
> ogrzewanie proponuję klima i tanie konwektory elektryczne na większe mrozy.
> osobiście zamieniłbym aneks kuchenny z kanapami.oszczędzisz na podłączeniach CWU i kanalizy.


Dzięki!
Jak tylko ogarnę kwestie okolicy domku (budynki gospodarcze itp) to wezmę się za analizy opłacalności różnych wersji ścian i okien z pomocą jakiegoś programu OZC.
Ogrzewanie ma być dokładnie takie jak piszesz.
Jeżeli chodzi o kuchnię to trochę by się wtedy mieszała "jadalnia" z salonem, a tak schody dzielą funkcjonalnie całą powierzchnię. Zresztą salon miał być od południa, a na północy specjalnie zaprojektowałem okno do kuchni z widokiem na "podwórko".




> Bardzo ciekawy projekt!
> Niech żyją minidomy


Dzięki!




> Dach jednospadowy byłby chyba łatwiejszy i więcej miejsca nad głową, oraz na panele.


Pewnie tak, ale chciałem zachować chociaż odrobinę formy "zwykłego domku", oczywiście proporcje są takie sobie. Problemu z miejscem nad głową chyba nie powinno być - ścianka na antresoli ma 175cm.

Jeżeli chodzi o panele to być może pionowe ułożenie na ścianie południowej (powierzchnia dostępna nad oknami to 2mx7m) dałoby wystarczające zyski w zimie np. do podgrzania wody (bez problemu śniegu itp) i może będzie korzystniejsze niż "przegrzanie" w lecie na dachu.

----------


## michal_ccc

> Technologia budowy to głównie lekki szkielet z konstrukcją balonową ścian:[LIST][*]fundamenty betonowe słupowe nawiercane i wylewane w ziemi,[*]podłoga wypełniona co najmniej 15 cm styropianu lambda 0,033,[*]ściany ze słupków 38x89mm w rostawie 417mm wypełnionych styropianem lambda 0,033 + 6cm styropianu na zewnątrz,[*]od wewnątrz ściany pokryte płytą OSB (wymagana dla sztywności konstrukcji) oraz płytami kartonowo gipsowymi, OSB od wewnątrz dlatego aby przekrój ściany miał 
> Liczę na Wasze uwagi


Ja odnoście fundamentu palowego, swego czasu też myślałem, że jest OK, jednak po przeliczeniu kosztów, wcale nie wychodzi taniej.

----------


## ACCel

A jakiej wielkości liczyłeś te fundamenty w twoim przypadku?
W moim wypadku wychodzi że to najtańsza i najprostsza opcja, 18 słupów o średnicy 30 cm, plus dwa z większą stopą (pod drewniane slupy podtrzymujące antresole i dach jednocześnie), głębokości 1,2m na pewno są tańsze niż porównywalny fundament z ławami. Na dodatek technika wykonania jest bardzo prosta - wierci się otwory i zalewa i to wszystko.
Wychodzi jakieś 1,8m3 betonu, odrobine stali i pare desek na szalunek nadziemny aby to wypoziomować.

----------


## michal_ccc

> A jakiej wielkości liczyłeś te fundamenty w twoim przypadku?
> W moim wypadku wychodzi że to najtańsza i najprostsza opcja, 18 słupów o średnicy 30 cm, plus dwa z większą stopą (pod drewniane slupy podtrzymujące antresole i dach jednocześnie), głębokości 1,2m na pewno są tańsze niż porównywalny fundament z ławami. Na dodatek technika wykonania jest bardzo prosta - wierci się otwory i zalewa i to wszystko.
> Wychodzi jakieś 1,8m3 betonu, odrobine stali i pare desek na szalunek nadziemny aby to wypoziomować.


Muszę sięgnąć do notatek, zakładałem ściany z cegły rozbiórkowej (półdarmo) przez co wychodził większy nacisk na grunt, co przekładało się na większą powierzchnię stopy.
Jaka jest u Ciebie szacowana masa domku wraz z obciążeniami: śniegu, wyposażenia itp?

----------


## ACCel

10 ton dom z wyposażeniem, śnieg max 1,5kN/m2 czyli 5 ton.

----------


## Marek.M

Mam pytanko. Czy ten domek musi mieć zachowane granice działki, 3 i 4m od granicy? Czy taki domek może być postawiony na działce, na której następnie będzie postawiony normalny dom?

----------


## ACCel

Musi mieć zachowane odległości od granic.

Nie ma problemu aby później był tam postawiony normalny dom (ja tak zamierzam zrobić), oczywiście są jakieś wyjątki na przykład specyficzne dla lokalizacji z jakimiś warunkami w MPZP.

----------


## ACCel

Kilka ciekawych informacji z GUS:
Pod koniec 2015 roku mieliśmy w Polsce 14 119 500 lokali mieszkalnych, na 38 437 200 ludzi.

Średnia wielkość lokalu 73,6 m2 (miasta 64,4, wieś 92,7)
Średnia powierzchnia na 1 osobę 27,0m2 (miasta 26,4, wieś 27,9)

Nigdy nie lubiłem średniej bo bardzo zakłamuje rzeczywistość, bo jak prezydent mieszka na 300m2 a dwie rodziny na 60m2 to średnio macie 140m2  :big grin:  
Mediany nie podali (są mniej pewne źródła z 2009 r że mediana wielkości sprzedawanego mieszkania to 35m2).
Ale jest ciekawsza tabelka o mieszkaniach:

*
Czyli średnie mieszkanie w Polsce ma 50,2 m2.*

Link do GUS:
http://stat.gov.pl/obszary-tematyczn...5-r-,7,11.html

----------


## SamoBudowa

> Kilka ciekawych informacji z GUS:
> Pod koniec 2015 roku mieliśmy w Polsce 14 119 500 lokali mieszkalnych, na 38 437 200 ludzi.
> 
> Średnia wielkość lokalu 73,6 m2 (miasta 64,4, wieś 92,7)
> Średnia powierzchnia na 1 osobę 27,0m2 (miasta 26,4, wieś 27,9)
> 
> Nigdy nie lubiłem średniej bo bardzo zakłamuje rzeczywistość, bo jak prezydent mieszka na 300m2 a dwie rodziny na 60m2 to średnio macie 140m2  
> Mediany nie podali (są mniej pewne źródła z 2009 r że mediana wielkości sprzedawanego mieszkania to 35m2).
> Ale jest ciekawsza tabelka o mieszkaniach:
> ...


Ciekawe ile osób mieszka w tych mieszkaniach i jaka powierzchnia użytkowa przypada na jedną osobę.

----------


## ACCel

Nie znalazłem tam niestety takich danych wyłącznie dla mieszkań.

----------


## SamoBudowa

Jak postępuje projekt AC25K?

----------


## ACCel

Budowa zgłoszona w starostwie, czekam  na potwierdzenie niezgłoszenia sprzeciwu, albo sprzeciw. Jeszcze 6 dni. Zazwyczaj takie rzeczy dzieją się w ostatnim tygodniu.

Nie było sprzeciwu na szambo 10m3, tylko musiałem uzupełnić rysunek i pieczątkę z wydziału rolnictwa, oczywiście w ostatnim tygodniu terminu  :wink:  Szambem przecierałem formalne szlaki.

Uczę się OZC.

----------


## SamoBudowa

Kiedy planujesz rozpocząć pracę? Jak tylko skończy się zima?

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

Fajny domek, gdzie budujesz w Mazowieckim?

Będę śledził  :popcorn:

----------


## gorbag

Dopiero dziś trafiłem - kibicuję, bo w planach mam coś jeszcze mniejszego - pokój gościnny.

A propos cennego każdego centymetra grubości ścian, to znam przypadek inwestora który wybudował ściany w maksymalnym dopuszczalnym obrysie, a później zgłosił termomodernizację gotowego budynku. Wiele to nie zmienia, w tym przypadku może po 10 cm w dwóch wymiarach. W jego przypadku zmieniało dużo, bo "ocieplał" kostką słomianą.

----------


## ACCel

> Kiedy planujesz rozpocząć pracę? Jak tylko skończy się zima?


Wcześniej mam dosyć dużo do zrobienia:
- oczyszczenie rowu i zakopanie przepustu,
- budowa ogrodzenia z siatki leśnej,
- zakopanie szamba,
- wywiercenie studni,
- budowa budynku gospodarczego gdzie będę mógł przechowywać materiały, żeby same nie wyszły + kamery,
- muszę mieć też co najmniej prąd budowlany (umowa już jest).

Więc myślę że kwiecień-maj.





> Fajny domek, gdzie budujesz w Mazowieckim?
> Będę śledził


10 km na wschód od granic Warszawy.





> Dopiero dziś trafiłem - kibicuję, bo w planach mam coś jeszcze mniejszego - pokój gościnny.
> 
> A propos cennego każdego centymetra grubości ścian, to znam przypadek inwestora który wybudował ściany w maksymalnym dopuszczalnym obrysie, a później zgłosił termomodernizację gotowego budynku. Wiele to nie zmienia, w tym przypadku może po 10 cm w dwóch wymiarach. W jego przypadku zmieniało dużo, bo "ocieplał" kostką słomianą.


Nie wiem właśnie jak interpretować przepisy w tej kwestii, bo "docieplenie budynków" (do 12m wysokości aktualnie nawet bez zgłoszenia) jest jako odrębny punkt w Prawie Budowlanym, bez dodatkowych warunków. Więc taka czynność wydaje się wyjątkowym odstępstwem i mimo że zwiększa powierzchnię zabudowy oraz takie charakterystyczne parametry budynku jak jego wymiary, to powinna być akceptowalna.

10 cm to na oko jakieś 2,4m2 powierzchni przy wymiarach budynku 5x7 (obwód 24mb).

----------


## ACCel

Zacząłem robić pierwsze obliczenia OZC (Purmo OZC basic 6.7).
Założenia na początek niskobudżetowe: 
- dach 15cm płyta warstwowa PUR/PIR
- ściany 15 cm styro grafit 0,033
- podłoga 15 cm styro grafit (pustka wentylowana pod podłogą)
- okna otwierane u góry U=1,5, panele szybowe na dole U=1, drzwi wejściowe i balkonowe U=1,5.

Wynik: EAH 116,7 kWh/(m2*rok), roczne zapotrzebowanie na ogrzewanie 7527kWh - dużo.
Projektowe obciążenie cieplne 3105 W.
Kubatura 169m3, powierzchnia ogrzewana 64m2 (pustki i schody też stają się powierzchnią ogrzewaną).

Trochę do końca jeszcze nie czuję tego programu OZC:
- jak zrobić poprawnie podłogę nie na gruncie a na fundamencie słupowym z wentylacją pod spodem - zrobiłem "strop zewnętrzny" oraz dodałem 20cm "warstwy powietrza dobrze wentylowanej",
- jak zrobić podłogę antresoli - zrobiłem "strop ciepło od dołu" tylko teraz ładny wykresik ze stratami energii pokazuje mi na nim straty energii  30% (i nie wiem czy te wewnętrzne straty energii są liczone do ogólnego wyniku czy nie),
- zrobiłem grupowanie osobno dla parteru i antresoli (bo grupowanie było niezbędne aby policzył sezonowe zapotrzebowanie) a nie wiem do końca co to grupowanie oznacza,
- nie wiem jak tam wskazać pompę ciepła PP jako ogrzewanie.

Jak bardziej się w tym rozeznam i nabiorę pewności co do poprawności liczenia to przeanalizuję inne opcje okien i ocieplenia, jest chyba jakieś pole do popisu bo 7527kWh to 3700zł na prąd, chociaż znowu z innej strony to może być 2-3 razy mniej przy klimatyzatorze czyli okolice 1000zł rocznie na ogrzewanie.

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

chyba nie ma sensu oddzielać antresoli, licz całość na 22* i będzie wystarczająco dokładnie

ważne są też zyski bytowe i słoneczne, np. u mnie straty były ~8800kWh/rok a po uwzględnieniu nasłonecznienia i zysków bytowych zostało 3500kWh/rok za 90m2

----------


## ACCel

A może ten Audytor OZC to taka armata na muchy w tym wypadku, kolega z hebrajskimi literkami we wszystkich wątkach powtarza, żeby sobie to liczyć w arkuszu kalkulacyjnym, tylko żeby taki arkusz udostępnił...  :wink: 
Tymczasem znalazłem prostsze narzędzie online - http://cieplowlasciwie.pl może nie będzie takie szczegółowe ale łatwiej będzie policzyć wszystkie warianty bez doktoryzowania się w temacie. Ma ten program parę*wad jak np cena prądu 0,3zł/kWh czy brak okien fix.

Podałem mu wstępnie takie dane:



> Powierzchnia zabudowy (obrys piętra)	35m2
> Powierzchnia całkowita budynku	60m2
> Powierzchnia ogrzewana	60m2
> Kubatura przestrzeni ogrzewanej	168m3
> Wysokość piętra	3,0m
> Ogrzewane piętra	parter, poddasze
> Dach	dach skośny z poddaszem
> Ściany	15cm, konstrukcja: szkielet drewniany (dom kanadyjski), izolacja: styropian grafitowy 15cm
> Izolacja od góry	Dach, Poliuretan (PUR, PIR) 15cm
> ...


I mam wyniki (D - dach, P - podłoga parteru, S - ściany, OF - okna fix na dole, OO - okna otwierane na górze):
 D 15 cm PUR/PIR, P 15 cm grafit, S 15cm styro grafit, OF 2 szyby, OO 2 szyby
2,8kW maksymalna moc grzewcza
1,3kW przeciętna moc grzewcza
46W/m2 wskaźnik zapotrzebowania na moc
5 451kWh = 20GJ całkowite roczne zużycie energii na ogrzewanie
92kWh/m2*rok wskaźnik zużycia energii
I koszty ogrzewania różnymi sposobami:
PC grunt 1309kWh z SCOP 4
PC powietrze powietrze 2094kWh z SCOP 2,5
Węgiel + bufor 1 tona sprawność 70%
Bufor grzany prądem 5466kWh

Sugerowane docieplenie ścian

 D 15 cm PUR/PIR, P 15 cm grafit, S 15cm styro grafit, OF 3 szyby, OO 3 szyby
2,6kW maksymalna moc grzewcza
1,2kW przeciętna moc grzewcza
44W/m2 wskaźnik zapotrzebowania na moc
5 222kWh = 19GJ całkowite roczne zużycie energii na ogrzewanie
88kWh/m2*rok wskaźnik zużycia energii
PC grunt 1309kWh z SCOP 4
PC powietrze powietrze 2094kWh z SCOP 2,5
Węgiel + bufor 1 tona sprawność 70%
Bufor grzany prądem 5236kWh

Sugerowane docieplenie ścian
 D 15 cm PUR/PIR, P 15 cm styro grafit, S 15cm PUR/PIR, OF 3 szyby, OO 3 szyby
2,4kW maksymalna moc grzewcza
1,1kW przeciętna moc grzewcza
40W/m2 wskaźnik zapotrzebowania na moc
4 732kWh = 19GJ całkowite roczne zużycie energii na ogrzewanie
80kWh/m2*rok wskaźnik zużycia energii
PC grunt 1186kWh z SCOP 4
PC powietrze powietrze 1898kWh z SCOP 2,5
Węgiel + bufor 0,9 tony sprawność 70%
Bufor grzany prądem 4745kWh

Sugeruje dalej ocieplanie ścian
 D 15 cm PUR/PIR +15 cm styro grafit, P 30 cm styro grafit, S 15cm PUR/PIR, OF 3 szyby, OO 3 szyby
2,2kW maksymalna moc grzewcza
1,0kW przeciętna moc grzewcza
37W/m2 wskaźnik zapotrzebowania na moc
4 307kWh = 16GJ całkowite roczne zużycie energii na ogrzewanie
72kWh/m2*rok wskaźnik zużycia energii
PC grunt 1079kWh z SCOP 4
PC powietrze powietrze 1727kWh z SCOP 2,5
Węgiel + bufor 0,8 tony sprawność 70%
Bufor grzany prądem 4319kWh

Sugeruje dalej ocieplanie ścian, no to docieplamy.
 D 15 cm PUR/PIR, P 15 cm styro grafit, S 15cm PUR/PIR + 5 cm PUR/PIR, OF 3 szyby, OO 3 szyby
2,2kW maksymalna moc grzewcza
1,0kW przeciętna moc grzewcza
37W/m2 wskaźnik zapotrzebowania na moc
4 406kWh = 16GJ całkowite roczne zużycie energii na ogrzewanie
74kWh/m2*rok wskaźnik zużycia energii
PC grunt 1104kWh z SCOP 4
PC powietrze powietrze 1767kWh z SCOP 2,5
Węgiel + bufor 0,8 tony sprawność 70%
Bufor grzany prądem 4418kWh
 D 30 cm styro grafit, P 30 cm styro grafit, S 30 cm styro grafit, OF 3 szyby, OO 3 szyby
1,9kW maksymalna moc grzewcza
0,9kW przeciętna moc grzewcza
33W/m2 wskaźnik zapotrzebowania na moc
3 849kWh = 14GJ całkowite roczne zużycie energii na ogrzewanie
65kWh/m2*rok wskaźnik zużycia energii
PC grunt 964kWh z SCOP 4
PC powietrze powietrze 1543kWh z SCOP 2,5
Węgiel + bufor 0,7 tony sprawność 70%
Bufor grzany prądem 3859kWh




Pierwszy wniosek, niektóre parametry w programie są uśrednione i zaszyte na stałe np okna.

Bez głębszego zastanowienia wniosek ogólny - przy zastosowaniu PC PP 3,5kW różnica pomiędzy najgorszym a najlepszym wariantem to 500kWh/rok (250zł), czas zwrotu nierealny - powyżej 20 lat.

Ale jeszcze będę się zastanawiał.

----------


## ACCel

> chyba nie ma sensu oddzielać antresoli, licz całość na 22* i będzie wystarczająco dokładnie
> 
> ważne są też zyski bytowe i słoneczne, np. u mnie straty były ~8800kWh/rok a po uwzględnieniu nasłonecznienia i zysków bytowych zostało 3500kWh/rok za 90m2


No właśnie nie wiem czy on to bierze zyski do wyniku czy nie, bo obliczył 9533kWh zysków ze słońca i 3902kWh zysków wewnętrznych

----------


## SidieN

Widziałeś ten projekt: https://web.facebook.com/zbudujsamdom/?fref=ts? Zaciekawiła mnie w nim konstrukcja ścian. Gość pisał też o jakiś prawnych problemach z antresolami w takich budynkach.

----------


## ACCel

Widziałem, jak dla mnie za mało przemyślany, za drogi itp mam wrażenie że raczej był to projekt zarobkowy (do tej pory jest sprzedaż projektu), chociaż rzeczywiście popularyzuje ideę małych domów.
A próba rozwoju tamtego projektu przez rozbudowę zbudowanego domku to już porażka.

Moze też wrzucę mój projekt na jakąś platformę croudfundingową hehe :big grin: 

Antresola nie jest kondygnacją i według jej definicji nie może wykraczać poza pomieszczenie z którego została wydzielona, stąd w moim projekcie jest przestrzeń nieużytkowa nad łazienką. Jedynie w tej kwestii mogły być problemy prawne. Są wyroki NSA gdzie deweloper próbował robić antresolę nad wieloma pomieszczeniami i takiego czegoś mu zabroniono.

----------


## SamoBudowa

> Widziałem, jak dla mnie za mało przemyślany, za drogi itp mam wrażenie że raczej był to projekt zarobkowy (do tej pory jest sprzedaż projektu), chociaż rzeczywiście popularyzuje ideę małych domów.
> A próba rozwoju tamtego projektu przez rozbudowę zbudowanego domku to już porażka.
> 
> Moze też wrzucę mój projekt na jakąś platformę croudfundingową hehe
> 
> Antresola nie jest kondygnacją i według jej definicji nie może wykraczać poza pomieszczenie z którego została wydzielona, stąd w moim projekcie jest przestrzeń nieużytkowa nad łazienką. Jedynie w tej kwestii mogły być problemy prawne. Są wyroki NSA gdzie deweloper próbował robić antresolę nad wieloma pomieszczeniami i takiego czegoś mu zabroniono.


Antresola jest OK, dopóki znajduje się nad jednym pomieszczeniem, jest od niego mniejsza i jest otwarta. Jest idealnym rozwiązaniem problemu pt "budynek parterowy" ponieważ nie stanowi oddzielnej kondygnacji

 :Smile:

----------


## ACCel

No i przyszło pisemko:
"Postanawia się nałożyć obowiązek uzupełnienia w terminie 14 dni nieprawidłowości stwierdzonych w przedstawionym zgłoszeniu:
- Należy wyjaśnić funkcję dwóch antresoli nad salonem, ze względu na to, że tylko część powierzchni stanowi przestrzeń nieużytkową.
- Należy wyjaśnić co oznaczają linie, które nie są wymiarami, naniesione na rzucie antresoli."

Oczywiście przerywa to bieg 21 dni (nadano równe 20 dni po zgłoszeniu  :yes: )

Wyjaśnienie będzie raczej oczywiste - antresola to antresola i w żadnym wypadku nie ukrywam, że jest to przestrzeń użytkowa. A te "linie" to prawdopodobnie chodzi o spocznik na górze schodów.
Przecież wystarczyłby telefon żeby wyjaśnić tak oczywiste informacje.

A co by było jakbym nie dał rzutów na których tak ładnie wszystko widać? W końcu prawo budowlane nie precyzuje że miałem je dostarczyć.

*Zastanawia mnie to do czego mają dążyć te pytania.*



A i jeszcze coś, jedną kopię dostaje powiatowy inspektor nadzoru, to tak zawsze, czy mam jakiś specjalny przypadek?

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

Jak dla mnie to pytają o te przerywane linie, sam nie wiem co to  :cool:

----------


## ACCel

Nie, tamtych linii nie ma na zgłoszeniu, one wyznaczają poziom sufitu od którego liczy się 100% powierzchni użytkowej.

Chodziło o spocznik na szczycie schodów oraz o dwie strzałki oznaczające stopnie z tego spocznika na antresolę.

Zadzwoniłem zapytałem, "szefowa zdecyduje" bo rzeczywiście ta antresola to kontrowersyjna sprawa Wysłałem pocztą wyjaśnienia.

Nie zapomniałem dodatkowo się upewnić, żeby w starostwie pamiętali co to jest antresola, cytacik:
"Wyjaśniamy także, zgodnie z przepisem § 3 pkt 19 rozporządzenia ministra infrastruktury z dnia 12 kwietnia 2002 r. w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie (Dz. U. Nr 75, poz. 690, z późn. zm.), że jako antresolę należy rozumieć „górną część kondygnacji lub pomieszczenia znajdującą się nad przedzielającym je stropem pośrednim o powierzchni mniejszej od powierzchni tej kondygnacji lub pomieszczenia, niezamkniętą przegrodami budowlanymi od strony wnętrza, z którego jest wydzielona”.
*Zatem w naszym przypadku antresola jest wydzielona z parteru budynku (jedynej kondygnacji) i nie stanowi osobnej kondygnacji tylko górną część parteru. W związku z tym pytania o jej funkcje nie powinny mieć wpływu na rozpatrzenie tego zgłoszenia zabudowy.*"

----------


## Frofo007

Projekt mi się podoba i będę kibicować - mam nadzieje, że będziesz robić dużo fotek, na pewno pomożesz tym wielu osobom, które będą chciały zbudować coś podobnego.

Odnośnie urzędów to niestety tak tam jest. Zamiast zadzwonić i się spytać to piją sobie kawkę i wysyłają list. Zanim go odbierzesz i odpiszesz to mija tydzień czasu. Spokojnie, znając urzędy i urzędników coś tam jeszcze wynajdą.

----------


## aiki

Urzędnik musi mieć wszystko na piśmie tak aby nikt się do niego nie dowalił.

----------


## narodowyprogram.pl

Na szczęście już urząd ma skrócony czas do 21 dni na ewentualny sprzeciw.

----------


## illart

Sam przymierzam się do budowy podobnego domku. A jak sprawa stoi z wysokością takiego budynku. Niestety W internecie jest różnie napisane. Raz że maksymalna wysokość budynku to 4,8, na innej stronie 5m. A na większości są podane wymiary zewnętrzne to max 35m2 , budynek parterowy i tyle. Są jakieś odgórne przepisy czy zależy to od miejscowego planu?

----------


## ACCel

Jeżeli jest MPZP to możemy przyjąć, że on określa co można zbudować w danym miejscu. Ale w większości miejsc go nie ma.

Budynek o jakim rozmawiamy jest zdefiniowany w Prawie Budowlanym w art. 29 ust 1 pkt 2a:
"2a) wolno stojących parterowych budynków rekreacji indywidualnej, rozumianych jako budynki przeznaczone do okresowego wypoczynku, o powierzchni zabudowy do 35 m 2, przy czym liczba tych obiektów na działce nie może przekraczać jednego na każde 500 m2 powierzchni działki;"
http://www.gunb.gov.pl/akty/obowiaz/..._bud_290zm.pdf

Więc jedyne jego ograniczenia to:
1. Wolnostojący - "samodzielnie" stojący, czasami też z dodatkową interpretacją że nie stykający się/nie połączony z innymi budynkami.
2. Parterowy - czyli tylko jedna kondygnacja.
3. Przeznaczony do okresowego wypoczynku - uwielbiam to stwierdzenie, które nic nie mówi.
4. Powierzchnia zabudowy do 35m2 (czyli obrys zewnętrzny ścian).
5. Jeden budynek na każde 500m2 działki (ale na działce 300m2 też możemy go wybudować).

*Żadnych* informacji o wysokości, rodzaju konstrukcji, rodzaju dachu, rozpiętości, fundamentach.
Czyli żadnych ograniczeń w tej kwestii.

W gruncie rzeczy pewnie można by zbudować na podstawie tego przepisu nawet coś w rodzaju baszty na 20m wysokości :big grin:  Jak ktoś ma zamiłowania rycerskie i chciałby sobie tam wypoczywać. To byłby nawet zabawny pomysł - wysłać zgłoszenie budowy takiej baszty do urzędu, tylko dla draki, jak dalej będą zadawać bezsensowne pytania o antresole i opóźniać wydanie zaświadczenia o braku sprzeciwu dla mojego domku.

W przyszłym tygodniu spodziewam się kolejnej korespondencji ze starostwa - mija drugie 21 dni od czasu gdy wysłałem wyjaśnienia.

----------


## illart

Czyli nie muszę przy projektowaniu martwić się tymi 4,8m bo w tym wypadku raczej ciężko by było zmieścić poddasze.
Przez poddasze rozumiem antresole. Na górze planuje jedno duże pomieszczenie, więc po prostu jak nie dam żadnych drzwi na górze za schodami to będzie to "kontynuacja kondygnacji" ?

----------


## ACCel

Zgodnie z przepisem § 3 pkt 19 rozporządzenia ministra infrastruktury z dnia 12 kwietnia 2002 r. w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie (Dz. U. Nr 75, poz. 690, z późn. zm.), że jako antresolę należy rozumieć:
„górną część kondygnacji lub pomieszczenia znajdującą się nad przedzielającym je stropem pośrednim o powierzchni mniejszej od powierzchni tej kondygnacji lub pomieszczenia, niezamkniętą przegrodami budowlanymi od strony wnętrza, z którego jest wydzielona”.

Czyli uważaj, bo musi być nad tylko jednym pomieszczeniem. Jeżeli masz na dole łazienkę*to musisz zrobić*tak jak ja - przestrzeń nieużytkowa w projekcie. Na górze nie możesz też zrobić żadnych dodatkowych pomieszczeń typu WC.

----------


## illart

Na dole miał być mini przedpokój, obok niego łazienka. Dalej to salon z aneksem kuchennym a na górze sypialnia.
Skaner odmówił posłuszeństwa więc szybki szkic w paincie :]
Rozumiem że na górze muszę wydzielić taką część jak po prawej stronie?
Można tam wrzucić kilka rzeczy jak np. Filtr, odkamieniacz, i bojler. Trochę więcej rur do ciągnięcia itp. Ale przynajmniej zwolni się miejsce które musiał bym wygospodarować na dole. Oczywiście po zamontowaniu tego wszystkiego nie robił bym do tego pomieszczenia żadnych drzwi tylko powiedzmy ściankę zamontowaną prawie na stałe żeby dało się dostać do urządzeń. Środek będzie obity drewnianymi deskami więc nie było by problemu z wykonaniem czegoś takiego.

----------


## minidom

Witam projekt identyczny który został zrealizowany w 2016r a mianowicie projekt zbuduj sam dom, wszystko to samo  :smile:  tu macie gotowe opisy i filmy z budowy tego domu www.jakzmniejszycrachunki.pl oraz mnóstwo filmów z budowy na www.youtube.com/c/zbudujsamdom ten ma 35m2 taką samo i można zrobić antresolę a koszt wyniósł 35tys pod klucz  :smile:  pozdrawiam serdecznie. Wchodzicie i zobaczcie zdjęcia i filmy  :smile:

----------


## minidom

Ten projekt jest przemyślany od a do z zrobiony jest z paneli SIP gdzie można je bardzo prosto samemu zrobić. Projekt nie był i nie jest zarobkowy bo trzeba było na niego poświęcić ponad rok plus budowa nagrywanie filmów montaże itd... A rozbudowa to właśnie idealna sprawa ponieważ jest to projekt dla osób na start czyli budujesz mały dom 35m2 na przykład na rodzinkę 2+1 a jak dzieciaczek podrośnie to robisz rozbudowę. Rozbudowa będzie do 68m2 więc bardzo fajny metraż. A co najlepsze bez pozwolenia na budowę  :smile:  jest bardzo prosto obejść ta cała papierologie . Pozdrawiam niemniej jednak także kibicuje temu projektowi. A i 68m2 za 60tys pod klucz to będzie petarda  :wink:

----------


## Marek.M

> Projekt nie był i nie jest zarobkowy...


Rzeczywiście. Cena za dostęp do filmów i instrukcji 149 zł.

----------


## minidom

> Rzeczywiście. Cena za dostęp do filmów i instrukcji 149 zł.


 możesz poświęcić rok pracy nad projektem i zrobić opensource ale pewnie tego nie zrobisz  :smile:

----------


## Marek.M

Nie no ja rozumiem włożoną pracę, tylko proszę nie pisać, że nie zarobkowy, bo mimo, iż nie służy zarobkowi jako takiemu, to zbierane są pieniądze na rozbudowę, która de facto jest "zarobkiem". To tylko woli wyjaśnienia.

----------


## ACCel

illart, dokladnie tak jak narysowałeś, tylko weź pod uwagę, że w ten sposób tracisz jedyne sensowne źródło światła w sypialni, bo drugie jest nad schodami. Chyba że chcesz okna dachowe zastosować.
Z tego powodu ja zrobiłem łazienkę "podłużną", na boku budynku.
Może lepiej byłoby zrobić schody gdzieś w okolicy tej przestrzeni nieużytkowej/łazienki.

----------


## ACCel

minidom, podziwiam cię za zdolności medialne oraz propagowanie idei.

O zarobku już się wypowiedziałem, ja sam poświęciłem trochę swojego czasu (jakby liczyć w pieniądzu to po stawkach freelancera IT) i poświęcę go jeszcze więcej, ale robię to w celu zaspokojenia własnej ambicji i kreatywności oraz traktuję jako hobby. A jakby wpadł dodatkowy pieniądz z zewnątrz to byłby zarobek.

Niestety także od strony technicznej twój projekt nie zrobił na mnie dużego wrażenia. Będąc nieskromnym planuję w końcu budowę domu 50m2 za 25tyś zł  :big grin: 

Ale jak wspomniałem na początku, idea jest fajna i umiesz ją propagować, nawet jak jest to tylko 30m2 za 35tyś zł. Ostatnio oglądałem jakieś programy w tv gdzie ludzie mieszkają w mieszkaniach 25m2, 35m2 z małym dzieckiem itd i wyglądają na zadowolonych.

----------


## minidom

> minidom, podziwiam cię za zdolności medialne oraz propagowanie idei.
> 
> O zarobku już się wypowiedziałem, ja sam poświęciłem trochę swojego czasu (jakby liczyć w pieniądzu to po stawkach freelancera IT) i poświęcę go jeszcze więcej, ale robię to w celu zaspokojenia własnej ambicji i kreatywności oraz traktuję jako hobby. A jakby wpadł dodatkowy pieniądz z zewnątrz to byłby zarobek.
> 
> Niestety także od strony technicznej twój projekt nie zrobił na mnie dużego wrażenia. Będąc nieskromnym planuję w końcu budowę domu 50m2 za 25tyś zł 
> 
> Ale jak wspomniałem na początku, idea jest fajna i umiesz ją propagować, nawet jak jest to tylko 30m2 za 35tyś zł. Ostatnio oglądałem jakieś programy w tv gdzie ludzie mieszkają w mieszkaniach 25m2, 35m2 z małym dzieckiem itd i wyglądają na zadowolonych.


Rozumiem po prostu odpowiadam na krytykę z Twojej strony, nie pisze że robisz coś źle w swoim projekcie bo jest prawie identyczny jak mój więc mi się podoba w szczególności wykorzystanie słupów fundamentowych. A jak się zmieścisz w 25tys pod klucz to chylę czoła ! Pozdrawiam i powodzenia w tym projekcie  :smile:

----------


## minidom

> Witajcie.
> 
> Chciałbym Wam zaprezentować mój projekt domu DIY.
> 
> Załącznik 377832
> 
> 
> Jest to dom o powierzchni zabudowy do 35m2, powierzchni użytkowej 50m2, budowany na zgłoszenie oraz bez wymaganych warunków zabudowy (przynajmniej w opinii naszej gminy, oczywiście z tym bywa dyskusyjnie w zależności od urzędu).
> 
> ...



A na koniec to nawet opisy zerżnąłeś z mojego projektu, te same rozstawy słupów itd...  :big grin:  plagiacik  :big grin:

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

Dziwi mnie że robicie słupy zamiast zrobić mini płytę fundamentową od razu z kablami. Przecież takie 6m3 betonu i może tona zbrojenia to żaden koszt a styropian i tak musicie użyć

mamy ogrzewanie nie zajmujące miejsca oraz akumulację temperatury

----------


## ACCel

> A na koniec to nawet opisy zerżnąłeś z mojego projektu, te same rozstawy słupów itd...  plagiacik


Hmm.. czyli co niby bo nic konkretnego nie wskazałeś?
Jakie opisy? Jaki rozstaw słupów?

Mój projekt nie ma ani jednego wymiaru wspólnego z twoim. Jakim cudem rozstaw słupów fundamentowych jest taki sam skoro twój dom ma wymiary 8,81x~4m a mój 5x7. A rozstaw słupów i ich powierzchnia wynika z nośności gruntu. Mam też dwie szersze stopy pod słupami w środku domu, których nie widać na rysunkach.

Coraz bardziej przestaję cię lubić. Albo nie, już cię nie lubię :big grin:

----------


## ACCel

> Dziwi mnie że robicie słupy zamiast zrobić mini płytę fundamentową od razu z kablami. Przecież takie 6m3 betonu i może tona zbrojenia to żaden koszt a styropian i tak musicie użyć
> 
> mamy ogrzewanie nie zajmujące miejsca oraz akumulację temperatury


Łatwiej zrobić wiercone stopy, praktycznie zero dodatkowych głębokich prac ziemnych, nie martwisz się*tym, że płyta jest powyżej strefy przemarzania itp itd.
No i betonu jest znacznie mniej.

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

Grunt pod domem i tak wypadało by wymienić by nie mieć tam nory dla szczurów i innych gryzoni.

Prace ziemne pod płytę 35m2 to ile? Może 500zł koparko ładowarka + 2 samochody kruszywa/piasku.

Od razu masz podłogę w domu na gotowo a nie że dopiero robisz konstrukcje legarową

----------


## sebcioc55

> Łatwiej zrobić wiercone stopy, praktycznie zero dodatkowych głębokich prac ziemnych, nie martwisz się*tym, że płyta jest powyżej strefy przemarzania itp itd.
> No i betonu jest znacznie mniej.


Witam. Liczyłeś ile dokładnie wyniesie Cię "fundament" czyli stan zero? Bo tak jak pisze Konrad lekka płyta wydaje się też dobrym pomysłem. EPS 100 nawet wystarczy a i płyta pewnie z 15 cm gruba styknie. No i potem zawsze podłoga betonowa jest cichsza niz na drewnie.

----------


## minidom

> Grunt pod domem i tak wypadało by wymienić by nie mieć tam nory dla szczurów i innych gryzoni.
> 
> Prace ziemne pod płytę 35m2 to ile? Może 500zł koparko ładowarka + 2 samochody kruszywa/piasku.
> 
> Od razu masz podłogę w domu na gotowo a nie że dopiero robisz konstrukcje legarową


Mi wyszło 1000zl do podłogi ocieplonej 20cm styropianem  :smile:

----------


## illart

Na razie taki plan zrobiony.
Dom będzie zbudowany z belek 14x7 i obity z zewnątrz drewnianymi deseczkami (takimi ozdobnymi), od środka też wi większośc (o ile starczy mi materiału).
Na dach deski + dachówka bitumiczna. Zastanawiam się nad ociepleniem, ścianach i na poddaszu. W konstrukcji mam 14 cm luzu więc chyba wełna 15 będzie najlepszym rozwiązaniem, z zewnątrz membrana od wewnątrz folia paroizolacyjna.  Nad fundamentami się cały czas zastanawiam :] Palowe dużo łatwiejsze w wykonaniu, ale problemu ze szkodnikami. Aktualnie rozbieram domek drewniany o powierzchni prawie 100m2 i tam były fundamenty palowe i ocieplenie strasznie przekopane przez szkodniki. Dlatego raczej bym się skłonił nad pełniejszym fundamentem lub nawet jakimś hybrydowym. Palowy  z wylaniem cienkiej płyty i brzeg kotwami. A na to dopiero szalunek z drewna. Działka i tak ma, spad więc wylanie całego fundamentu by mnie wyniosło dosyć sporo. 
Podłogę mogę usztywnić dodatkowo żeby nie chodziła, o materiał konstrukcyjny się raczej martwić nie muszę bo z tego 100m2 domku raczej i tak mi go zostanie, szczególnie że ma on prawie 9m wysokości.

----------


## ACCel

minidom, 1000zł za podłogę i fundamenty? Czy piszesz o czymś innym? Sam styropian na ok 35m2x0,2m to 7m3 czyli lekko licząc 1000zł. 

Pisałem już o tym na początku wątku. Na słupy oraz dwie stopy potrzebne jest 1,8m3 betonu plus odrobinę stali i desek szalunkowych.

Szkielet to ok 0,7m3 drewna konstrukcyjnego + OSB na wierzchu.
Ostrożnie licząc (wolę liczyć górką):
beton 1,8m3 x 300zł/m3 = 540zł
stal fi 8 30m x 2,5zł/mb = 75zł
szkielet 0,7m3x 1300zł/m3 = 910zł
styro grafit 20cm 6,5m3 x 180zł = 1170zł (20cm tylko dla porównania, planowałem 15cm)
SUMA:  2695zł (1525zł bez styro)

Jeżeli miałbym robić płytę to musiałbym wymienić duże ilości gruntu (glina - wysadzinowy), kombinować z opaskami itp. 15 cm grubości płyty to przecież jakiś bunkier jak na obciążenie 10+5ton :no: 

A robiąc słupowy wierci się*dziurki (poza stopami przy których trzeba kopać po całości) i zalewa betonem. Usuwa się humus i tyle robot ziemnych.

Więc w efekcie końcowym wykonanie płyty zajęłoby więcej czasu, oraz kosztowałoby ze 2-3x więcej.

----------


## ACCel

> Na razie taki plan zrobiony.


illart, załóż może własny wątek ;P
belki 14x7 w jakim rozstawie? Na parterówkę to by wystarczyły nawet 38mm x 89 mm (amerykański standard 2x4cale) w rozstawie 600mm ewentualnie 400mm, ale jak je masz za darmo to nie ma co wybrzydzać  :big grin: 

Ja się*boję wełny bo ciężko uniknąć wilgoci nawet mając opóźniacz pary wodnej (błędy i przeoczenia przy wykonaniu). Chociaż cały zachodni świat tak robi i się nie boi.
Jak boisz się szkodników to zabezpiecz siatką, minidom chyba tak robił, ewentualnie palowy z opaską (murkiem) w około.

Co do podłogi, jak dasz deski 140mm w rozstawie 400mm i dwie warstwy OSB 12 na wierzchu (pierwsza klejona na "subfloor adhesive") to nie ma co skrzypieć.

----------


## illart

Właśnie nie mogę znaleźć nigdzie w jakim rozstawie zrobić. Wszędzie są słupki 38x89 bądź 38x140, Ja posiadam słupki 2 bądź 3 razy grubsze. Najwygodniej by było w rozstawie 110cm-115cm ze względu na to że pewnie będę wypełniał konstrukcję wełną o szerokości 120cm. Ten dom co rozbieram właśnie w takim rozstawie miał konstrukcję zrobioną.
Co do fundamentu to myślę że zdecyduje się na palowy z opaską, a środek zabezpieczę po prostu wylewając cienką warstwę betonu.

----------


## kurka wodna

Bardzo fajny plan ACcel. 
Miałem podobny projekt ale urzędnik zbił mnie z tropu i odpuściłem sobie a tu widzę że jednak można w ten sposób budować.  Po prostu poinformował mnie że budowa domku rekreacji indywidualnej to muszę mieć projektanta ,geodete i badanie gruntu i że to jest tak samo jak budowa domu tylko inny sposób odbioru i dlatego na zgłoszenie .

Czyli jak teraz rozumuję ,Ja  jako zwykły szary człowiek mogę sobie sam narysować rzuty domku z wymiarami ,nanieść na mapkę i opisać technologię wykonania  i to zanieść do urzędu (podobnie jak zrobiłem to parę lat temu z wiatą). Czy jeszcze coś trzeba zrobić? bo w takim razie to biorę się za to i zanoszę na dziennik podawczy i czekam 21 dni.

Też planuje domek na palach 5x7 m. Pierwotnie myślałem o ogrzewaniu kominkiem z akumulacją ale po przeczytaniu kilku wątków to jestem teraz za prądem i klimatyzatorem.Czyli lepiej uszczelnić i zaizolować dom. Będę krył dach raczej płyta osb i na to papa+dachówka bitumiczna. 

Odnośnie płyt warstwowych to kiedyś spałem na budowie gdzie dach był z blachy długiej na 8 m i w nocy było słychać trzaski bo w dzień się nagrzewała a w nocy zmiana temp i skurcz .ale może dlatego ze taka długość. Lepiej popytać jak to jest może ktoś ma większe doświadczenie?
Chcę dodatkowo powiększyć powierzchnie na antresoli i planuje  zrobić lukarne jednospadową.

ACcel nie wiem jaką będziesz miał  wysokość ścianki kolankowej ale wydaje mi się że powinieneś odwrócić bieg schodów bo teraz jak będziesz wychodził na górę to możesz na ostatnich schodach uderzać głową w skos dachu. 
Na plecach meblościanki możesz zrobić przesuwne drzwi i przesuwną ściankę  i masz jakby zamknięty pokój.

pozdrawiam Tomek

----------


## ACCel

> Właśnie nie mogę znaleźć nigdzie w jakim rozstawie zrobić. Wszędzie są słupki 38x89 bądź 38x140, Ja posiadam słupki 2 bądź 3 razy grubsze. Najwygodniej by było w rozstawie 110cm-115cm ze względu na to że pewnie będę wypełniał konstrukcję wełną o szerokości 120cm. Ten dom co rozbieram właśnie w takim rozstawie miał konstrukcję zrobioną.
> Co do fundamentu to myślę że zdecyduje się na palowy z opaską, a środek zabezpieczę po prostu wylewając cienką warstwę betonu.


Klęska urodzaju  :big grin: 
Niestety raczej nie da się tego tak liniowo rozszerzać, ja znam tylko tabele obciążeń dla standardów US/Kanada/Australia.

Ten beton to jak cienki? Podejrzewam że popęka i równie dobrze możesz wnętrze wysypać czymkolwiek twardym typu gruz, kruszywo itp

----------


## ACCel

kurka wodna, w teorii budynek rekreacji indywidualnej to taka sama kategoria jak budynek gospodarczy, wiata (kiedyś bo od nowego roku wiata bez zgłoszenia) itp bo prawo budowlane dla wszystkich tych budynków zakłada identyczne formalności. Ale co urzędnik powie to wiesz... jest na forum obok wątek gdzie autor skarży urząd do sądu, sąd nakazuje coś*urządowi, urząd olewa, autor skarży i tak w kółko.
Ja zrobiłem projekt komputerowo z rzutami, elewacjami, przekrojami itp. może zrób odręcznie i zobaczymy jak w praktyce to wygląda. Bardzo możliwe że ja przesadziłem ze szczegółowością i dlatego teraz się ktoś*z urzędu czepia pierdół, których nie powinien.

Poniżej link do wątku o dachu z płyty warstwowej, autor się chyba nie skarżył na takie przypadłości jak piszesz.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...2yta-warstwowa
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...yty-warstwowej

Ścianka "kolankowa" ma 175cm, dodatkowo na końcu schodów jest spocznik na niższym poziomie niż antresola.

----------


## kurka wodna

Dzięki za linki.

Nie zauważyłem że masz 2 poziomy na antresoli.Ścianka kolankowa za łóżkiem ma 175 cm? u mnie nie da rady bo MPZP pozwala  stawiać budynek do 4,8-5 m wysokości.
Jakie będą wysokości pomieszczeń na dole?

----------


## ACCel

Tak, 175cm.
Jak masz MPZP to gorzej, a możliwa jest zabudowa rekreacyjna/letniskowa w ogóle?
Przy 5m dałoby jeszcze radę z płaskim dachem, wysokość liczy się od krawędzi dolnej wejścia - zawsze można zrobić ze 30cm schodków  :big grin: 
Wysokość na dole 2,6m.

----------


## kurka wodna

W MPZP jest możliwa zabudowa, ale i tak chcę postawić ten domek obok istniejącego domu. 
Pokaże na czym bazuje (dokładnie to mój salon i jadalnia prawie w środku jest 5x7m) o wys do sufitu 245cm (223 cm do spodu belek). Dzieki temu widzę optycznie jak to będzie wygląda i mogę sobie planować. Wysokość  taka mi odpowiada i każdy cm ważny czy to po szerokości czy wysokości.

----------


## minidom

> kurka wodna, w teorii budynek rekreacji indywidualnej to taka sama kategoria jak budynek gospodarczy, wiata (kiedyś bo od nowego roku wiata bez zgłoszenia) itp bo prawo budowlane dla wszystkich tych budynków zakłada identyczne formalności. Ale co urzędnik powie to wiesz... jest na forum obok wątek gdzie autor skarży urząd do sądu, sąd nakazuje coś*urządowi, urząd olewa, autor skarży i tak w kółko.
> Ja zrobiłem projekt komputerowo z rzutami, elewacjami, przekrojami itp. może zrób odręcznie i zobaczymy jak w praktyce to wygląda. Bardzo możliwe że ja przesadziłem ze szczegółowością i dlatego teraz się ktoś*z urzędu czepia pierdół, których nie powinien.
> 
> Poniżej link do wątku o dachu z płyty warstwowej, autor się chyba nie skarżył na takie przypadłości jak piszesz.
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...2yta-warstwowa
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...yty-warstwowej
> 
> Ścianka "kolankowa" ma 175cm, dodatkowo na końcu schodów jest spocznik na niższym poziomie niż antresola.


ACCel może nie ma się co obrażać itd... ja powiem z własnego doświadczenia, urzędnicy to po prostu tragedia co się dzieje, ja ze swoim projektem poszedłem właśnie zrobionym jak ty do starostwa, wydrukowałem rzuty i opisałem wymiary, to baba w starostwie myślałem ze padnie ze śmiechu i powiedziała że jeszcze czegoś takiego na oczy nie widziała. Byłem załamany tym faktem. Poszedłem do architekta z mojej miejscowości i powiedziałem jak wygląda sytuacja a on na to: 800zł i ja za Pana wszystko załatwię, przerysował prawie to samo co ja miałem dodał opis na 5 zdań i BUM. Nie ma żadnego problemu zgłoszenie zaakceptowane po 30 dniach. Ręce opadają. Byłem w 7 niebie. Ale co się okazało przyjeli zgłoszenie budynku gospodarczego z naniesioną łazienką ale odmówili szamba  :big grin:  bo MPZP nie dopuszcza indywdualnego odprowadzania ścieków a kanalizacji gminnej ne ma i nie będzie  :big grin:  I Pani z gminy powiedziała że ustawa o  zmianie MPZP została wprowadzona w 2015r ale gmina nie ma pieniędzy na nowy plan  :big grin:  i że może to potrwać nawet 10 lat bo oni nie wiedzą kiedy to nastąpi. (działka przemysłowo-usługowa) oczywiście wszyscy sąsiedzi mają szamba ale zrobione 20 lat temu a ja jako nowy inwestor mogę ich pocałować w d....

----------


## minidom

> Tak, 175cm.
> Jak masz MPZP to gorzej, a możliwa jest zabudowa rekreacyjna/letniskowa w ogóle?
> Przy 5m dałoby jeszcze radę z płaskim dachem, wysokość liczy się od krawędzi dolnej wejścia - zawsze można zrobić ze 30cm schodków 
> Wysokość na dole 2,6m.


W 90% miejsc plan będzie dopuszczał 5m wysokości przy dachu dwuspadowym i 4m przy jednospadowym.

----------


## ACCel

kurka wodna, ja też planuję wizualnie na swoim salonie, tylko on ma długość o 1 metr za małą (ok 4,8x6).

minidom, przecież ja się nie obrażam  :no:  O ile będziemy prowadzić normalną dyskusję.
Jeżeli chodzi o urzędy to można przez projektanta, a można też znając swoje prawa - perswazją. Poczytajcie wcześniej jak przekonałem panią w okienku aby przyjęli zgłoszenie wydrukowane przeze mnie, a nie na ich formularzu - bo wiedziałem, że może być tak jak przyniosłem.
W rzeczywistości żaden przepis nie określa że ma być jakikolwiek projekt do zgłoszenia zabudowy takich budynków, tylko "niezbędne rysunki". Zobaczymy jak na tym wyjdę w efekcie końcowym, jeszcze tylko parę dni.

Nieźle zostałeś na lodzie z tym szambem, dziwiłem się dlaczego, a tu MPZP. Ja zgłosiłem szambo bez WZ na działce rolnej i nie było sprzeciwu. Aż się prosi abyś zgłosił betonowy zbiornik na deszczówkę czy inne gnojówki itp A jak będziesz rozbudowywał swój domek to co z tym zrobisz? Do pozwolenia na budowę potrzebny jest kwit o ściekach.

----------


## minidom

> kurka wodna, ja też planuję wizualnie na swoim salonie, tylko on ma długość o 1 metr za małą (ok 4,8x6).
> 
> minidom, przecież ja się nie obrażam  O ile będziemy prowadzić normalną dyskusję.
> Jeżeli chodzi o urzędy to można przez projektanta, a można też znając swoje prawa - perswazją. Poczytajcie wcześniej jak przekonałem panią w okienku aby przyjęli zgłoszenie wydrukowane przeze mnie, a nie na ich formularzu - bo wiedziałem, że może być tak jak przyniosłem.
> W rzeczywistości żaden przepis nie określa że ma być jakikolwiek projekt do zgłoszenia zabudowy takich budynków, tylko "niezbędne rysunki". Zobaczymy jak na tym wyjdę w efekcie końcowym, jeszcze tylko parę dni.
> 
> Nieźle zostałeś na lodzie z tym szambem, dziwiłem się dlaczego, a tu MPZP. Ja zgłosiłem szambo bez WZ na działce rolnej i nie było sprzeciwu. Aż się prosi abyś zgłosił betonowy zbiornik na deszczówkę czy inne gnojówki itp A jak będziesz rozbudowywał swój domek to co z tym zrobisz? Do pozwolenia na budowę potrzebny jest kwit o ściekach.


Ja ACCel już sobie z tym poradziłem  :big grin:  znalazłem rozwiązanie (mała część usługowa i muszą dać szambo) a po drugie przez to co mi napsuli nerwów znalazłem jeszcze lepsze rozwiązanie rozbudowy, 1 stycznia 2017 zmieniło się prawo budowlane i rozbudowy do 35m2 nie trzeba zgłaszać wogóle  :big grin:  więc pozwolenie na budowę nie jest mi już potrzebne  :smile:  trzeba robić tak żeby urzędy omijać z daleka. A i jeszcze proponuje Ci szukać drewna który będzie miało identyczną szerokość do ocieplenia jakie zastosujesz, ja rozbudowę będę robił z drewna C24 45x170 i szerokość idealnie pasuje do styropianu grafitowego 17cm  :wink:

----------


## ACCel

Masz na myśli to, że od nowego roku nie wymaga zgłaszania przebudowa budynków gospodarczych, rekreacyjnych itp?
Ale definicja przebudowy jest jasna, art. 3 Prawa Budowlanego :
"7a)przebudowie - należy  przez  to  rozumieć  wykonywanie  robót  budowlanych,  w  wyniku których następuje zmiana parametrów użytkowych lub technicznych istniejącego obiektu budowlanego, z wyjątkiem charakterystycznych parametrów, jak: kubatura, powierzchnia zabudowy, wysokość, długość, szerokość bądź liczba kondygnacji; w przypadku dróg są dopuszczalne  zmiany  charakterystycznych  parametrów  w  zakresie  niewymagającym zmiany granic pasa  drogowego;"

Czyli nie ma opcji na zmianę powierzchni zabudowy ani wysokości.

----------


## minidom

> Masz na myśli to, że od nowego roku nie wymaga zgłaszania przebudowa budynków gospodarczych, rekreacyjnych itp?
> Ale definicja przebudowy jest jasna, art. 3 Prawa Budowlanego :
> "7a)przebudowie - należy  przez  to  rozumieć  wykonywanie  robót  budowlanych,  w  wyniku których następuje zmiana parametrów użytkowych lub technicznych istniejącego obiektu budowlanego, z wyjątkiem charakterystycznych parametrów, jak: kubatura, powierzchnia zabudowy, wysokość, długość, szerokość bądź liczba kondygnacji; w przypadku dróg są dopuszczalne  zmiany  charakterystycznych  parametrów  w  zakresie  niewymagającym zmiany granic pasa  drogowego;"
> 
> Czyli nie ma opcji na zmianę powierzchni zabudowy ani wysokości.


U mnie jest dużo prościej bo nie mam wysokiego domu, po prostu zmieniam sposób użytkowania tego co jest na mieszkalny co jest bardzo proste, potem buduje na zgłoszenie budynek gospodarczy  który jest dostawiony do tego ale jako oddzielna konstrukcja nie mająca nic wspólnego z pierwszą, czyli otrzymuje normalny dom z pomieszczeniami gospodarczymi czyli jak każdy budowany z pozwoleń na budowę, zauważ że każdy ma pomieszczenia gospodarcze (spiżarnie, kotłownie itd) wszystko pełen legal, problem jest z wysokim budynkiem dlatego tak trzeba kombinować a w parterówce znalazłem ta lukę, która nie jest żadnym naginaniem prawa tylko ogólnie panującą niewiedzą bo nikt o tym nie mówi i nie chce żeby ludzie o tym wiedzieli. Zmienili od 1 stycznia że niby nie trzeba zgłaszać budowy budynków gospodarczych do 35m2 ale to na siedliskach itd...

----------


## ACCel

Wydaje mi się że możesz mieć problem bo jakbyś chciał dobudować budynek gospodarczy do drugiego budynku gospodarczego to na drodze staje termin "wolnostojący". Co gorsza nie ma definicji "wolnostojący" więc interpretacje są różne, ale przeważa taka że budynek wolnostojący to budynek mający własną konstrukcję nośną i jednocześnie nie połączony z innym budynkiem. Chociaż to głupie bo dobudowując budynek gospodarczy (garaż) do budynku jednorodzinnego trzeba by się bujać z pozwoleniem na budowę.
Ale z chęcią zobaczyłbym jak to wyjdzie w praktyce.

Teoretycznie przychodzi mi do głowy inna możliwość (nie badałem jej zbyt dogłębnie pod względem prawnym, więc może być mocno błędna):
1. Zmiana charakteru twojego budynku gospodarczego na mieszkalny - "przebudowa" wg definicji z PB, bez zgłoszenia od 1.01.2017.
2. Zgłoszenie dobudowy "przydomowego ganku" do 35m2 na zgłoszenie.
3. Przebudowa ganku - zmiana charakteru na mieszkalny i dostawienie przegród wewnętrznych, też przebudowa bez zgłoszenia.
Ciekawe czy by to przeszło, bo to prosta droga do budowy budynków mieszkalnych 2x35m2, albo nawet i 3x35 bo jest jeszcze ogród zimowy, który można przebudować :big grin: 
Trzeba by poczytać*więcej o tych przebudowach oraz zmianach charakteru.
*
EDIT:* Nie przeszłoby, zmiana charakteru to nie tylko "przebudowa". Jest na to cały artykuł 71 w Prawie Budowlanym. Więc chyba prościej będzie ze zwykłym projektem jednorodzinnym na zgłoszenie.

----------


## minidom

> Wydaje mi się że możesz mieć problem bo jakbyś chciał dobudować budynek gospodarczy do drugiego budynku gospodarczego to na drodze staje termin "wolnostojący". Co gorsza nie ma definicji "wolnostojący" więc interpretacje są różne, ale przeważa taka że budynek wolnostojący to budynek mający własną konstrukcję nośną i jednocześnie nie połączony z innym budynkiem. Chociaż to głupie bo dobudowując budynek gospodarczy (garaż) do budynku jednorodzinnego trzeba by się bujać z pozwoleniem na budowę.
> Ale z chęcią zobaczyłbym jak to wyjdzie w praktyce.
> 
> Teoretycznie przychodzi mi do głowy inna możliwość (nie badałem jej zbyt dogłębnie pod względem prawnym, więc może być mocno błędna):
> 1. Zmiana charakteru twojego budynku gospodarczego na mieszkalny - "przebudowa" wg definicji z PB, bez zgłoszenia od 1.01.2017.
> 2. Zgłoszenie dobudowy "przydomowego ganku" do 35m2 na zgłoszenie.
> 3. Przebudowa ganku - zmiana charakteru na mieszkalny i dostawienie przegród wewnętrznych, też przebudowa bez zgłoszenia.
> Ciekawe czy by to przeszło, bo to prosta droga do budowy budynków mieszkalnych 2x35m2, albo nawet i 3x35 bo jest jeszcze ogród zimowy, który można przebudować
> Trzeba by poczytać*więcej o tych przebudowach oraz zmianach charakteru.
> ...


Wszystko przejdzie bo ja to ustalam z architektem bo wiem z praktyki że szukanie samemu rozwiązań kończy się fiaskiem. U mnie będzie tak zmiana użytkowania 35m2 na mieszkalny a później budowa na zgłoszenie budynku gospodarczego i tyle.

----------


## xpok

Super domki. Trzymam kciuki. Sam się nad czymś podobnym zastanawiam. Tylko mam 2 dzieci i 35m2 to ciut za mało będzie. Ale jakby dzieciaki na antresoli miały własny pokój to było by już wystarczająco.

Sam bym coś podobnego zbudował ale w ogóle jestem z innej branży i mam zero wiedzy na temat budowy. Mógłbym też zrobić większy projekt z pozwoleniem na budowę ale wtedy to już raczej nie samoróbka?

Rozważam też w ogóle zrezygnować z pracy na jakiś czas i za odłożone oszczędności coś spróbować wybudować. Pracując i tak nie zarobię tyle ile zaoszczędzę budując samemu. Dodatkowo satysfakcja że robię coś z niczego  :smile: .

----------


## ACCel

No i jest sprzeciw (przynajmniej konkret, a nie jakieś bezsensowne pytania), argumentacja starostwa:
"Antresola stanowi element otwarty na pomieszczenie, z którego jest ona wydzielana. Różnica w powierzchni pomieszczenia oraz antresoli powinna zapewniać widoczność otwartej na to pomieszczenie jego części w postaci antresoli. Różnica ta nie może wiązać się jedynie z koniecznością realizacji schodów prowadzących do tej części pomieszczenia.
Z przedłożonych rysunków wynika, że strop pośredni jest integralną częścią konstrukcji tego budynku"
Jest to cytat z wyroków WSA VII SA/Wa 2202/13, II SA/Gd 716/13 jeden z nich później został podważony przez NSA II OSK 3061/14 prezentujący trochę inne stanowisko "ustawodawca dopuścił możliwość tworzenia przegród budowlanych na poziomie antresoli, wymaga jednak by nie była ona "zamknięta", czyli "osłonięta ze wszystkich stron", "wyraźnie odseparowana" od przestrzeni, z której jest wydzielona;"

Oczywiście ze sprzeciwem się *nie zgadzam*. W moim wypadku "widoczność" jest oznaczona na rysunku jako "pustka nad salonem". Ale pewnie to za mała widoczność i trzeba będzie dorobić przestrzeń po bokach schodów, żeby różnica była większa niż schody zarówno na długości jak i szerokości.

Prawdopodobnie ktoś także nie rozumie co znaczy "strop pośredni", bo znaczy to mniej więcej tyle co strop rozdzielający dwie przestrzenie. Zwykły strop w każdym domu też jest stropem pośrednim. Sposób mocowania nie ma znaczenia, nie mówiąc o tym w jaki sposób strop antresoli nie miałby być*integralną*częścią konstrukcji budynku, skoro od razu został w tym budynku zaprojektowany, może ktoś widzi antresolę na tzw. "chłopski rozum" jako dobudowany balkonik oparty na słupkach.

Odwołałbym się, ale nie mam na to czasu, wyślę nowe zgłoszenie tylko z jedną antresolą, odwołanie pewnie by mi przyblokowało nowe zgłoszenie.

A później pewnie zrobi się "przebudowę".

----------


## kurka wodna

Trza kombinować dalej.W czym rysujesz twoje rysunki?
Ja traktuje projekt jako dla 1 osoby więc mogę sobie pozwolic na składane schody.

Ja rysuje w programie do projektowania kuchni)))

----------


## ACCel

Ostatni rysunek nie był mój, moje są w Sketchupie + PlusSpec.
A co to za program do projektowania kuchni? Ma dobry rendering 3D? Bo mi rendery ze Sketchupa nie wychodzą zbytnio a i baza mebli mi się nie podoba...

Te schody to bardziej drabina  :big grin:

----------


## xpok

AACel a jakbyś tak zrobił taki projekt żeby zgłoszenie przeszło i później sobie w środku zmodyfikował po swojemu? Ktoś to w ogóle sprawdza później? Mogą "wejść na chatę" załóżmy po roku, dwóch, czy kiedykolwiek z kontrolą czy przypadkiem ściana nie jest o parę centymetrów za gruba?

Poza tym to mam jeszcze pomysł żeby dom wkopać w ziemię na jakąś głębokość. Wysokości maksymalnej się nie przekroczy, a w środku będzie więcej miejsca nad głową. Tylko to też dodatkowe koszty.

Widziałem też że ludzie stawiają takie małe kopuły do 35m2. Może coś takiego? Mi to się za bardzo z wyglądu nie podoba.

----------


## minidom

> No i jest sprzeciw (przynajmniej konkret, a nie jakieś bezsensowne pytania), argumentacja starostwa:
> "Antresola stanowi element otwarty na pomieszczenie, z którego jest ona wydzielana. Różnica w powierzchni pomieszczenia oraz antresoli powinna zapewniać widoczność otwartej na to pomieszczenie jego części w postaci antresoli. Różnica ta nie może wiązać się jedynie z koniecznością realizacji schodów prowadzących do tej części pomieszczenia.
> Z przedłożonych rysunków wynika, że strop pośredni jest integralną częścią konstrukcji tego budynku"
> Jest to cytat z wyroków WSA VII SA/Wa 2202/13, II SA/Gd 716/13 jeden z nich później został podważony przez NSA II OSK 3061/14 prezentujący trochę inne stanowisko "ustawodawca dopuścił możliwość tworzenia przegród budowlanych na poziomie antresoli, wymaga jednak by nie była ona "zamknięta", czyli "osłonięta ze wszystkich stron", "wyraźnie odseparowana" od przestrzeni, z której jest wydzielona;"
> 
> Oczywiście ze sprzeciwem się *nie zgadzam*. W moim wypadku "widoczność" jest oznaczona na rysunku jako "pustka nad salonem". Ale pewnie to za mała widoczność i trzeba będzie dorobić przestrzeń po bokach schodów, żeby różnica była większa niż schody zarówno na długości jak i szerokości.
> 
> Prawdopodobnie ktoś także nie rozumie co znaczy "strop pośredni", bo znaczy to mniej więcej tyle co strop rozdzielający dwie przestrzenie. Zwykły strop w każdym domu też jest stropem pośrednim. Sposób mocowania nie ma znaczenia, nie mówiąc o tym w jaki sposób strop antresoli nie miałby być*integralną*częścią konstrukcji budynku, skoro od razu został w tym budynku zaprojektowany, może ktoś widzi antresolę na tzw. "chłopski rozum" jako dobudowany balkonik oparty na słupkach.
> 
> ...


Accel po co wogole im o tych antresolach mówiłeś  :wink:  tego nikt nie sprawdza to dom letniskowy na zgłoszenie, nie ma odbiór ani kierownika budowy. Antresolę to można nazwać jako poddasze nieużytkowe. Zgłoś normalnie 35m2 bez antresol i po problemie. Tego nikt nie sprawdza.

----------


## minidom

Od razu Ci mówię jak zgłosisz z antresola to znowu odrzuca, oni tak robią zawsze. Szkoda czasu i nerwów z urzędami nie wygrasz bo antresolę traktują jako użytkowa a na zgłoszenie do 35m2 nie może być użytkowego poddasza. Wiem to z doświadczenia  :wink:

----------


## ACCel

No zobaczymy, poszło nowe zgłoszenie z jedną*antresolą. Tak aby pasowało do ich argumentacji.
Nawet dodałem bezsensowne "antresola będzie przymocowana do ścian oraz będzie opierała się na belce i słupie, nie będzie stanowiła integralnej części ściany ani konstrukcji domu"  :big grin: 

Nie miałem wcześniej do czynienia z takimi urzędami, więc chciałem robić to w cywilizowany sposób, ale może macie rację że się nie da, zobaczymy.
Ewentualna jeszcze jedna runda już bez antresoli, skończyłaby się za 2x 3-4 tygodnie czyli w kwietniu, na styk.

xpok, kiedyś może przyjść nadzór budowlany (zazwyczaj na "prośbę" sąsiada) i kontrolować czy efekt końcowy jest zgodny z prawem i wymaganiami technicznymi. Oczywiście informują chyba 2 tyg przed. Możesz także aktualnie dowolnie przebudowywać takie budynki o ile nie zmieniasz wymiarów zewnętrznych/kubatury zewnętrznej. Więc dobudowa antresoli jest jak najbardziej legalna i oczywiście łatwiejsza bo nikt ci nie patrzy na to co zrobiłeś w środku.

----------


## xpok

ACCel czyli masz już rozwiązanie. Rób tak jak koledzy wyżej piszą. Zgłoś 35m2 bez antresoli i po problemie.

Tak przy okazji, poza tematem. To ja się przymierzam do czegoś podobnego ale bardziej na planie kwadrata. Wszędzie widzę tylko prostokąty. To jakiś wymóg formalny? ( jeszcze nie czytałem wszystkich przepisów )
Czy może prostokąt ma więcej zalet?

----------


## minidom

> ACCel czyli masz już rozwiązanie. Rób tak jak koledzy wyżej piszą. Zgłoś 35m2 bez antresoli i po problemie.
> 
> Tak przy okazji, poza tematem. To ja się przymierzam do czegoś podobnego ale bardziej na planie kwadrata. Wszędzie widzę tylko prostokąty. To jakiś wymóg formalny? ( jeszcze nie czytałem wszystkich przepisów )
> Czy może prostokąt ma więcej zalet?


Prostokąty chyba dlatego że wąskie działki są bardzo tanie po pierwsze a po drugie zawsze jakaś alternatywa rozbudowy.

----------


## Mihaj

Dochodzi chyba wymóg maksymalnej rozpiętości konstrukcji - 480 cm, dlatego przy 35 m2 są prostokąty.

----------


## sebcioc55

@ACCel coś akurat dla Ciebie  :wink:

----------


## ACCel

Prostokąt jest zazwyczaj łatwiejszy do podzielenia przy takiej małej powierzchni.

Mihaj, nie ma żadnych ograniczeń co do rozpiętości.

sebcio55, eee raczej nie :wink:  To już minidom ma fajniejsze filmy. Ja wolę poniższą serię o szkielecie lekkim, mógłbym to oglądać jak National Geographic :big grin:

----------


## sebcioc55

Mi chodzilo bardziej o sama technologie budowy niz filmik  :wink:

----------


## illart

Ja niestety też zgłosiłem z antresolą podobną do ACCel, tyle że ja zgłaszałem jako budynek gospodarczy. Czas mają niby do 17.03, oby nic nie doszło do tego czasu. A jak dojdzie z podobną sprawą to pewnie też od razu dam nowe zgłoszenie bez poddasza, ale o takich samych wymiarach zewnętrznych.
ACCel jaka Ci wyszła wysokość domku (nie licząc fundamentów)?

----------


## ACCel

Wysokość od dolnej krawędzi drzwi to 6,07m, od dolnej krawędzi budynku to 6,47m. Wysokość pomieszczeń 2,6m.

----------


## minidom

> Wysokość od dolnej krawędzi drzwi to 6,07m, od dolnej krawędzi budynku to 6,47m. Wysokość pomieszczeń 2,6m.


Jak tam projekt poszło coś do przodu?

----------


## RysiekWLKP

No właśnie jak tam, też śledzę wątek...

----------


## ACCel

W środę minęło 21 dni, a do tej pory nie dostałem sprzeciwu, czyli niby dobrze, bo wcześniej starostwo wysyłalo listy w ostatnim możliwym terminie priorytetem, więc zawsze miałem następnego dnia. Ale kto wie, prosiłem o zaświadczenie o braku sprzeciwu i tego także nie dostałem.
Zadzwonię w przyszłym tygodniu się upomnieć.

Miałem trochę innych spraw na głowie, więc nic innego się nie dzieje.
Zrobiło się cieplej to zajmę się odchwaszczanie (pół hektara to nie takie łatwe), czekam też aż woda zejdzie trochę z rowów aby je oczyścić i zrobić zjazd z przepustem.

----------


## ACCel

Mam telefoniczne potwierdzenie, że nie będzie sprzeciwu :big lol: , papierowe zostanie wysłane w najbliższych dniach.

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

Jak odchwaszczasz? Myślę by kupić dużo geowłókniny którą przykryję chwasty a później użyję jej pod trawnik

----------


## ACCel

Mam pół hektara gruntu ornego czyli daleko temu do jakiegokolwiek standardu nawet łąki.
Więc na początek zabijam wszystko roundupem, potem jeszcze raz, a na koniec trzeba będzie wpuścić jakiś traktor.

Myślę że w pierwszej fazie uporządkuję na gotowo tylko kawałek w bezpośredniej okolicy domku.

----------


## minidom

> Mam telefoniczne potwierdzenie, że nie będzie sprzeciwu, papierowe zostanie wysłane w najbliższych dniach.



Elegancko!!!

----------


## ACCel

Mam papier z urzędu, więc jedziemy dalej.

Byłem w weekend olać wszystko roundupem i wymierzyć mniejszy kawałek do ogrodzenia, wytyczyłem też sobie domek taśmą 50m. Ale chyba będę musiał wypożyczyć niwelator, żeby zrobić to dokładniej.

Na sucho teren wygląda równie kiepsko jak na mokro, będę musiał podnieść*teren.
Zebrać humus na bok, zawołać kilkadziesiąt ciężarówek ziemi, rozwalcować, przywrócić humus. To przy okazji oczyści nawierzchnię bo zielone się zmiesza.
Dowóz ziemi z wykopów jest na szczęście za darmo, chociaż narzekają na odległość od Warszawy i będę musiał poczekać na wykopy bliżej mojej strony, wstępnie miesiąc.

Chyba nie będę*czekał na to i zacznę budować domek z fundamentami na podwyższonym poziomie, trochę będą wystawały z ziemi :big grin: 
Wraz z mokrym gruntem wychodzi także problem z wierceniem fundamentów, jak wywiercę dziury to szybko razu zalewa je woda (jest na 30cm).

Przy okazji zastanawiam się nad styropianem, standardowe grubości mi nie podpasują, potrzebuję 9cm między szkielet oraz 6cm na wierzch.
Na dodatek rozstaw desek dopasowany do wielkości OSB wychodzi 417mm (centralnie) czyli przestrzeń pomiędzy to 379mm, a płyty styro mają wymiar 1000 mm x 500 mm czyli tragicznie dużo odpadów, oraz klejenia na wierzchu. Może jakimś pomysłem byłoby zamówienie bloku oraz pocięcie go w dowolnej płaszczyźnie, aby mieć lepsze dopasowanie oraz mniej klejenia.
Blok ma 3m x 1,2m x1m, fajnie byłoby kleić na wierzch płyty o wielkości 3x1,2 zamiast 1x0,5. A między szkielet wkładać ciągłe pasy o długości 3m :big grin: 
Nie miałem jeszcze czasu aby to rozrysować na rzeczywistym projekcie, wtedy wyjdzie jak pociąć styro.

Przy okazji poznałem bardzo fajnych i pomocnych sąsiadów.

----------


## ACCel

3m3 betonu B20 (połowa pod garaż):
- z gruszki z dowozem 885zł
- z pompo-gruszką 1107zł
(trzeba brać pod uwagę, że jest to zamówienie poniżej minimum logistycznego 6m3)

Z tego co widzę, jak zalewa wykopy pod fundamenty to trzeba w bliskiej odległości wykopać odwodnienie i wyciągać pompą. Tylko do kiepska robota, a chciałem tylko sobie wywiercić otwory.

A co będzie jak się wrzuci beton do otworu z wodą? Chyba beton powinien wyprzeć wodę, na ile się rozwodni?

----------


## aiki

wibrator wypchnie wodę?

----------


## ACCel

Nie rozumiem pytania?  :wink: 
Jeżeli weźmiemy pełną szklankę budyniu i przelejemy do pełnej szklanki wody, to woda zostanie prawie całkowicie wyparta zanim zdąży "rozwodnić" budyń. Tyle z teorii domowych  :big grin: 
Kto powie jak wygląda praktyka budowlana?

A tymczasem leci zgłoszenie budynku gospodarczego, uruchomiłem swoje zdolności kreślarskie i jest odręczne na kartce w kratkę  :big grin:

----------


## minidom

Stara zasada mówi, jak najmniej wody do betonu przed a jak najwięcej po związaniu  :smile: 





> Nie rozumiem pytania? 
> Jeżeli weźmiemy pełną szklankę budyniu i przelejemy do pełnej szklanki wody, to woda zostanie prawie całkowicie wyparta zanim zdąży "rozwodnić" budyń. Tyle z teorii domowych 
> Kto powie jak wygląda praktyka budowlana?
> 
> A tymczasem leci zgłoszenie budynku gospodarczego, uruchomiłem swoje zdolności kreślarskie i jest odręczne na kartce w kratkę

----------


## aiki

To może nie do końca miało być pytanie. Raczej chodziło o to aby ktoś to potwierdził, że wibrator pomoże usunąć wodę  :smile:

----------


## illart

Mnie też zgłoszenie przeszło. Otwory pod fundament już zrobione i też aktualnie stoi w nich woda. W przyszłym tygodniu pewnie będę zamawiał gruszkę. Jak nie zejdzie woda to posiadam odkurzacz wody taki do czyszczenia oczek wodnych. Działa on jak taka pompa, więc po prostu wypompuje z dziur wodę

----------


## ACCel

Trochę dużo tej wody byłoby do wypompowania, przy 18 dziurach o średnicy 30cm i głębokości 80cm, poziomie wody rzędu 50cm ( woda stoi na 30cm u mnie) to wychodzi w sumie 635 litrow :big grin:  A jeszcze mam dwie stopy fundamentowe do zalania.

Znalazłem druga firmę która przywiozła by mi grunt na podwyższenie, może w szybszym terminie, więc poczekam z pracami. W miejscu gdzie będzie domek podniesienie będzie o jakieś 50cm.
W poniedziałek będę miał szczegóły co i jak i kiedy.

Planowałem budowę zacząć od długiego weekendu majowego (fundamenty w przyszłym tygodniu), ale chyba się całość przesunie.

----------


## ACCel

Rysunki szkieletu...

----------


## ACCel

cd.
Tak jak wspominałem jest to szkielet lekki według kodyfikacji USA/Kanada.
Jakby kogoś interesowały szczegóły to jest wiele darmowych publikacji np. poniższa "CANADIAN WOOD-FRAME 
HOUSE CONSTRUCTION"
https://www.cmhc-schl.gc.ca/odpub/pdf/61010.pdf

----------


## ACCel

Z szybkiego nawiezienia gruntu raczej nici, więc wracamy do konceptu budowy na filarach  :big grin:  czyli fundamentach słupowych wystających z gruntu na jakieś 0,5-0,8m. Może warto zastosować szalunki kartonowe do filarów, chociaż fi 30cm kosztują ok 26zł/mb czyli 18szt x 1,2m x 26zł =561,6zł. Drogo... OSB 10mm kosztuje 10zł/m2 wychodzi ok dwa razy taniej, ale wejdzie 26% więcej betonu bo raczej trzeba będzie zrobić kwadrat o boku 30cm.

Wymyśliłem przy okazji jak mają wyglądać schody wpadając na genialny pomysł zwany "schody zygzakowe". Schody są bardzo strome - 0,6m szerokości, 1,95m w rzucie poziomym oraz 2,6m wysokości.
Okazało się że prawie wymyśliłem koło na nowo, nazywa się takie schody "kacze", rzymskie, japońskie. Zdjęcia poniżej:



Fajne z szafeczkami:

Wersja bida:

----------


## ACCel

Wracając do koncepcji fundamentów, jeżeli miałyby być w formie kopanej wymagającej większych prac ziemnych z użyciem koparki, to zastosowanie betonu lanego wydaje się nieoptymalne zarówno kosztowo jak i pod względem nakładów pracy.
Przykład:
Koparka - 150zł
Szalunki drewniane/OSB - 250zł
Beton z gruszki - 850zł (2m3)
Robota na dwa dni (bo szalunki) + kilka tygodni na wyschnięcie betonu.

Jest jeszcze jedno ale - fundamenty były szacowane w formie prostych słupów bez stopy dlatego są takie grube. Ich powierzchnia wynika z obciążalności gruntu a nie betonu. Jeżeli byśmy liczyli dla tego domku obciążenie fundamentu 15 ton to przy betonie B20/20MPa wystarczyłoby 75cm2 powierzchni (kwadrat 10x10cm z zapasem)  :big grin:  Tylko ziemia ma mniejszą nośność.

Jeżeli będziemy podjeżdżali koparką to chociażby ze względu na poziom wody można by spróbować zrobić to w formie pseudo-prefabrykowanej stopy ze słupem w stylu:


Tylko jak zrobić to prosto i tanio... może tak:
płyta betonowa 40x60x10cm za 8zł:


oraz krawężnik 100x30x20cm ustawiony na niej pionowo za 25zł:


Ustawiamy, zasypujemy i mamy bardzo nośny fundament, jakieś 3,5m2 powierzchni poziomej na dole stopy (odjąłem dziurki stanowiące 25% tamtej płyty) co daje nośność rzędu 68 ton (grunt ma powyżej 2kg/cm2).
W sumie 33zł za stopę x18 czyli 594zł + 150zł koparka. Czas pracy pół dnia i można jechać dalej.

----------


## ACCel

> Wydaje mi się że możesz mieć problem bo jakbyś chciał dobudować budynek gospodarczy do drugiego budynku gospodarczego to na drodze staje termin "wolnostojący". Co gorsza nie ma definicji "wolnostojący" więc interpretacje są różne, ale przeważa taka że budynek wolnostojący to budynek mający własną konstrukcję nośną i jednocześnie nie połączony z innym budynkiem. Chociaż to głupie bo dobudowując budynek gospodarczy (garaż) do budynku jednorodzinnego trzeba by się bujać z pozwoleniem na budowę.
> Ale z chęcią zobaczyłbym jak to wyjdzie w praktyce.
> 
> Teoretycznie przychodzi mi do głowy inna możliwość (nie badałem jej zbyt dogłębnie pod względem prawnym, więc może być mocno błędna):
> 1. Zmiana charakteru twojego budynku gospodarczego na mieszkalny - "przebudowa" wg definicji z PB, bez zgłoszenia od 1.01.2017.
> 2. Zgłoszenie dobudowy "przydomowego ganku" do 35m2 na zgłoszenie.
> 3. Przebudowa ganku - zmiana charakteru na mieszkalny i dostawienie przegród wewnętrznych, też przebudowa bez zgłoszenia.
> Ciekawe czy by to przeszło, bo to prosta droga do budowy budynków mieszkalnych 2x35m2, albo nawet i 3x35 bo jest jeszcze ogród zimowy, który można przebudować
> Trzeba by poczytać*więcej o tych przebudowach oraz zmianach charakteru.
> ...


minidom, nie ma za co :big grin: 
Fajnie że miałeś determinację żeby sprawdzić to w rzeczywistości. Jak będziesz na jakiejś gali to rzuć jakieś małe podziękowania dla AC za wsparcie koncepcyjne  :big grin: 
Ale jak już bawisz się w zmiany charakteru budynku to mogłeś postawić z przodu taki wysoki budynek rekreacyjny z antresolą w odstępie 20cm od tamtego, a potem wspólnie zmieniać im charakter na połączony mieszkalny. Miałbyś to trochę bardziej funkcjonalne, i prawie 90 metrów :smile: 
I jeszcze jedno - ganek nie ma ograniczeń wysokości.

Ja spróbuję zarówno z gankiem ok 2x4m z przodu jak i ogrodem zimowym na całym tyle mojego domku, aczkolwiek będą miały funkcję taką jak nazwę - ganek bo brakuje przedpokoju, a ogród zimowy jako taras w lecie i bufor temperaturowy w zimie. 
Mogę mieć łatwiej o tyle że jest to "przydomowy ganek" a prawo nie definiuje pojęcia "dom". Więc według mojej interpretacji "budynek rekreacji indywidualnej" potocznie zwany "domem letniskowym" to jest "dom" w tamtym znaczeniu i nie muszę nic ekstra robić.

minidom, charakter użytkowy ganku nie jest zbytnio mieszkalny, będziesz to formalnie przekształcał później?

----------


## minidom

> minidom, nie ma za co
> Fajnie że miałeś determinację żeby sprawdzić to w rzeczywistości. Jak będziesz na jakiejś gali to rzuć jakieś małe podziękowania dla AC za wsparcie koncepcyjne 
> Ale jak już bawisz się w zmiany charakteru budynku to mogłeś postawić z przodu taki wysoki budynek rekreacyjny z antresolą w odstępie 20cm od tamtego, a potem wspólnie zmieniać im charakter na połączony mieszkalny. Miałbyś to trochę bardziej funkcjonalne, i prawie 90 metrów
> I jeszcze jedno - ganek nie ma ograniczeń wysokości.
> 
> Ja spróbuję zarówno z gankiem ok 2x4m z przodu jak i ogrodem zimowym na całym tyle mojego domku, aczkolwiek będą miały funkcję taką jak nazwę - ganek bo brakuje przedpokoju, a ogród zimowy jako taras w lecie i bufor temperaturowy w zimie. 
> Mogę mieć łatwiej o tyle że jest to "przydomowy ganek" a prawo nie definiuje pojęcia "dom". Więc według mojej interpretacji "budynek rekreacji indywidualnej" potocznie zwany "domem letniskowym" to jest "dom" w tamtym znaczeniu i nie muszę nic ekstra robić.
> 
> minidom, charakter użytkowy ganku nie jest zbytnio mieszkalny, będziesz to formalnie przekształcał później?


Tak na całość mieszkalną

----------


## ACCel

I kolejna konfrontacja z rzeczywistością - planowałem deski o przekrojach US/Kanada 38mm ale w Polsce sprzedaje się głównie przekroje skandynawskie 45mm i tak zamiast 38x89 jako główny profil ścian mamy w sprzedaży 45x95. Niby drożej bo objętość będzie większa o 20%, ale 38mm na zamówienie, ilości małe itp więc niekoniecznie. 

Chyba trzeba będzie się przerzucić na 45mm. Powinno być na składzie od ręki w dowolnych ilościach.

----------


## ACCel

Konstruktorzy z Ameryki Północnej wyciągnęli wnioski z lekcji styropian na zapleśniałym OSB i zaczynają stosować styropian w rozsądny sposób czyli styro jako główna zewnętrzna powłoka, przy okazji stanowiąca kontrolę wilgoci (oczywiście na wierzchu coś dodającego odporność mechaniczną/UV). 
Dla klimatu zimnego podobnego do naszego wystarczy same styro, OSB tylko ewentualnie do usztywnienia ścian w narożnikach (ale można tez ukośne drewniane/metalowe usztywnienia).
Jednocześnie znajduje to także uzasadnienie ekonomiczne. 
Miło zobaczyć, że moje własne założenia co do budowy ściany znajdują potwierdzenie w innych profesjonalnych źródłach.

https://buildingscience.com/sites/de..._Sheathing.pdf
https://buildingscience.com/document...vanced-framing

Może powinienem zrezygnować z pełnego usztywnienia z OSB od wewnątrz, dało by to oszczędności rzędu 1000zl i co najmniej jednego dnia pracy.

----------


## jarek whisky

@ACCel 
Przy tak podmoklym gruncie daj sobie spokuj ze słupkami bo to wszystko siadzie. Nie ma także szans bys to porawnie zalał beton bedzie kiepski jak go wlejesz w wode. Dobrze Ci podpowiadali zrób mikro plytę fundamentowa na jakims malym nasypie oddzieloną folia od gruntu. Roboty mało z płyta i koszty znikome a juz masz stan zero nie na drewnie na na betonie na który bez problmu położysz podłogówke

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

> @ACCel 
> Przy tak podmoklym gruncie daj sobie spokuj ze słupkami bo to wszystko siadzie. Nie ma także szans bys to porawnie zalał beton bedzie kiepski jak go wlejesz w wode. Dobrze Ci podpowiadali zrób mikro plytę fundamentowa na jakims malym nasypie oddzieloną folia od gruntu. Roboty mało z płyta i koszty znikome a juz masz stan zero nie na drewnie na na betonie na który bez problmu położysz podłogówke


Kable do środka płyty od razu to będzie jeszcze taniej

----------


## jarek whisky

Ja bym z kablami a szczegolnie podlogowka *duza pojemnosci i bezwladnosc cieplna* nie pchal sie w plyte .. to element konstrukcyjny wiec minimum kiblel rura doprowadzenie pradu i wody ew dodatkowa rura techniczna jakby na przyszlosc fantazja poniosla w kierunku pompy ciepa ... reszta w posadzdzce odizolowanej styropianem od plyty byle chydroizolacje zrobic ... przy takim wymiarze plyty to smieszne pieniadze liczac stal i beton lany z pompogruszki oraz  czas na wykonanie ok 1 dnia

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

Może i czas wykonania 1 dzień (płyty) ale przez dodatkową wylewkę masz dwie przerwy technologiczne na schnięcie no i cena wyższa.

Ja bym dał kable w płyte bo to jest dopiero proste i zajmie może z 2 godziny by rozłożyć kable.
Jak z jakiegoś powodu nie zadziała to koszt tego będzie śmieszny (500-700zł?)

----------


## jarek whisky

Dwie warstwy  wydluzaja czas ale dla malych budykow do ok 100m znaczenie ma bezwladnosc cieplna .. a szczegolnie dla tak malego .. zanim nagrzejesz czala plyte podlogowa powiedzmy 15 a nie 5 cm ostatniej wylewki mija duuuza za duuzo czasu .. i zawsze mozesz to zrobic juz na etapie wykanczania gdzie zrobisz druga warstwe dokladniej niz robilbyc to od razu

----------


## ACCel

Panowie, spokojnie :wink:  Płytę wykluczam pisałem kilka razy, na razie myślę o "stopach fundamentowych prefabrykowanych".
Prawda jest taka że dla takiego domu (15 ton w tym śnieg) to fundamentem mogłyby być nawet opony :wink: 
Właściwie to wychodziło by że główna funkcja tego fundamentu to trzymanie budynku na wietrze :smile:  Bo inaczej to nawet na płytach chodnikowych by mógł stać.

Dalsze aktualizacje:
- Znalazłem dostawcę styropianu Austrotherm na wymiar - cięcie z bloków 6x1,5x1m lub 5x1,2x1m. Niestety szerokość maszyny do ciecia to 1m (styro kładzie się na boku 1m i tnie poziomo) czyli np da się zrobić 600x100x6cm ale nie da się 600x150x6cm. Ale to i tak wypas takie duże formaty. Cena będzie wyższa o jakieś 8% od najtańszej na Allegro.
- Znalazłem wielu dostawców drewna 45mm, cenowo wychodzi jakieś 10% więcej niż szacowałem w zimie, jak doliczy się do tego fakt że drewno 45x95mm jest o 26% większe objętościowo od 38x89mm, daje to dużo większy koszt. Ceny są w okolicy 1250netto/m3, plus ok 1200 netto za dostawę.
- Zakopałem przepust 6m.
- Postawiłem słupy ogrodzenia.
- Czekam na info od "oddam ziemię z wykopu" i to mnie głównie wstrzymuje przed rozpoczęciem prac, chociaż już raz chciałem zacząć bez czekania na to.

Aby nie blokować pracy, odrobinę przerobiłem projekt, aby dało się częściowo dom przygotować w innym miejscu i przewieźć na przyczepie. Zrobię w ten sposób wszystkie ściany z wypełnieniem styro, potnę elementy podłogi antresoli i dachu. Największy element do przewiezienia będzie miał 2,6m x 7m i ważył 110kg. Taka prefabrykacja.
Ograniczy to trochę zależność od kaprysów przyrody oraz poprawi komfort bo praca będzie w cywilizowanym miejscu :smile: 



> )
> Może powinienem zrezygnować z pełnego usztywnienia z OSB od wewnątrz, dało by to oszczędności rzędu 1000zl i co najmniej jednego dnia pracy.


To chyba wdrożę w rzeczywistości, stalowe stężenia wiatrowe będą kosztować około 300zł. Tylko rozstaw słupków będzie musiał być dopasowany do karton gipsu 1200mm czyli słupki co 400m zamiast przy OSB 1250mm co 417mm.


Aktualizacja przewidywanych kosztów wykazuje że jestem na granicy budżetu 25k pln.

----------


## ACCel

Zrobiłem małe rozeznanie w temacie klimatyzatorów split - pomp ciepła powietrze-powietrze (PP).
Najpierw słowniczek:
*COP* to stosunek mocy oddawanej w postaci ciepła do pobieranej z sieci elektrycznej. Zazwyczaj liczony dla temperatury zewnętrznej 7st C, wewnętrznej 20 st. C.
*SCOP* to stosunek mocy oddawanej w postaci ciepła do mocy pobieranej z sieci liczony dla przybliżonych rzeczywistych warunków panujących w naszym klimacie. Bardzo ważne aby dopilnować, że czyta się SCOP dla klimatu *zimnego* a nie umiarkowanego.

Górna półka pod względem SCOP/COP wygląda jakoś tak (pomijając ekstremalnie górną półkę z cenami powyżej 5000):

LG Prestige H09AL 2,5kW COP 5,61, SCOP 3,8, cena 3700 brutto
Panasonic Etherea KIT-Z9 2,5kW z czynnikiem R32, SCOP 4,9, cena 3550 brutto.

A z bardziej ekonomicznych sensownie wygląda chińska marka Gree.
Mały przegląd produktów Gree:
Uwaga ogólna, poszczególne modele mogą być produkowane w wersjach grzejących od -15, lub -20/-22. To trzeba sprawdzać w Service Manualach. Bardzo ważne jest aby dokładnie sprawdzić konkretny model. Wersje od -15 odrzucamy od razu bo mają gorsze parametry. Ceny brutto 23% vat z allegro.

*UWAGA: modele o tej samej mocy, mają wiele oznaczeń i mogą się*drastycznie różnić - bazując na ich instrukcjach serwisowych.* Na dodatek krąży wiele instrukcji serwisowych dla takich samych modeli ale z różnych lat, bez jasnych oznaczeń zmian.

*
1. Gree Lomo Economy*
GWH09QB-K3DNA6C 1550zł
brak grzałki tacy ociekowej, brak grzałki sprężarki, brak możliwości dorzucenia modułu WiFi.
COP 3,61
http://www.inventor-klimatyzacja.pl/...ice-manual.pdf
Przy -20 C około 40% mocy.


GWH09QB-K3DNA5D 1424 zł
brak grzałki tacy ociekowej, brak grzałki sprężarki, możliwość dorzucenia WIFI.
COP 3,61
Wykres taki sam jak poprzednio, czyli tylko 40% mocy przy -20 C.
http://aspen-klima.sk/wp-content/upl...omo-eco-09.pdf

GWH18QD-K3DNA5E 2360zł
brak grzałki tacy ociekowej, brak grzałki sprężarki, możliwość dorzucenia WIFI.
COP 3,62
Wykres taki sam jak poprzednio, czyli tylko 40% mocy przy -20 C.

*
2. Gree Lomo Luxury*
GWH09QB-K3DNA1G 2275zł
grzałki tacy i sprężarki, wbudowane WIFI?
COP 3,7

Wykres wygląda zdecydowanie lepiej i pokazuje że powinna mieć 70% mocy grzewczej przy -20 C.
http://www.alfaco.pl/index.php?optio...=1000000000000

GWH12QC-K3DNB2G 2500zł
j/w

GWH18QD-K3DNA1G 3350zł
COP 3,71
grzałki tacy i sprężarki, WiFi
ale wykres ma taki sam jak Lomo Economic czyli 40% mocy przy -20.
http://www.alfaco.pl/index.php?optio...=1000000000000

Strona Gree kieruje do GWH18QD-K3DNB2G z równie kiepskim wykresem

*3. Gree Change (model 2016)*
GWH09KF-K3DNA5G 1700zł
COP 3,11
grzałki tacy i sprężarki, brak WiFi

Powinien mieć 70% mocy grzewczej przy -20 C
http://gree.pl/resources/Nowe_27.02/...ange_9-12K.pdf

GWH12KF-K3DNA5G 1870zł
COP 3,45
Reszta j/w

CDN (limit obrazków)

----------


## ACCel

GWH18KG-K3DNA5G 2650zł
grzałki tacy i sprężarki, brak WiFi

Znowu mamy przy mocniejszym klimatyzatorze taki tragiczny wykres - tylko 40% mocy przy -20 C

https://gree-bulgaria.com/wp-content...KG-K3DNA6G.PDF

*4. Gree U-Crown*
Najwyższa półka Gree. Grzanie od -30 C

GWH09UB-K3DNA4F 3650zł
COP 3,75
grzałki tacy oraz kompresora, WiFi


98% mocy grzewczej przy -20 C, 90% przy -25 C oraz 80% przy -30 C
Ekstra.
http://www.alfaco.pl/index.php?optio...=1000000000000

GWH12UB-K3DNA4F 3800 zł
COP 3,71
reszta j/w

GWH18UC-K3DNA4F 4350zł
COP 3,72
reszta j/w

----------


## ACCel

Dostałem potwierdzenie, że mogę budować budynek gospodarczy - ten z rysunkami długopisem na kartce w kratkę, więc można rysować i zgłaszać w taki prosty sposób.
O dziwo urząd się wyrabia coraz lepiej, potwierdzenie tym razem jest idealnie 21 dni po zgłoszeniu, poprzednio był tydzień opóźnienia.

----------


## ACCel

Styropian zamówiony, jak będziecie coś budować to zastanówcie się czy nie warto zamiast kleić styropian w standardowych wymiarach, zamówić coś większego na wymiar  :big grin: 
Wypełnienie ścian (niestety fabryka tnie tylko w jednej płaszczyźnie, dlatego elementy 95 mm będę musiał sam zrobić):



Pokrycie ścian:



Wypełnienie podłogi na gruncie:

----------


## ACCel

Wycena pakietów szybowych, trzy szyby z ciepłą ramką, Uw=0,5, 120zł netto/m2 taniej niż zakładałem. Przepuszczalność światła Lt=70%, energii słonecznej g=50%.

Pakiety na wszystkie okna na dole to koszt około 1100netto (około 9m2).
Zastanawiam się czy nie wstawić podwójnych pakietów od północy. Tylko jak je połączyć?

----------


## Marek.M

> Pakiety na wszystkie okna na dole to koszt około 1100netto (około 9m2).
> Zastanawiam się czy nie wstawić podwójnych pakietów od północy. Tylko jak je połączyć?


A tam gdzie pytałeś, nie mogą Ci ich skleić jakąś ciepłą ramką w podwójne?

----------


## ACCel

Niestety w tych fabrykach gdzie pytałem robią max 4 szyby i to za jakieś kosmiczne pieniądze. Taki biznes, pewnie linia jest zautomatyzowana.
Więc taniej opłaca się samemu kombinować.

----------


## jetron

Witam ,

wiem, że budżet około 25tyś, ale czy zanim podjąłeś decyzję o wyborze technologi (szkieletowa) to czy rozmyślałeś nad murowanym budynkiem (BK, silka, itp.?).

----------


## ACCel

Tak oczywiście, ale jest wiele argumentów przeciw technologiom murowanym w budynku o powierzchni do 35m:
- czas wykonania + trudność wykonania (mówimy o DIY),
- grubość ścian (kleimy 15cm styro na silkę 15cm/beton 10cm) - tracimy dodatkowe 15/10cm w stosunku do szkieletu, który ma tylko 15cm (czyli jakieś 3m2 powierzchni),
- inne wymagania co do fundamentów (waga budynku),
- ... jeszcze pewnie coś by się dodatkowo znalazło.

A i tak większość ludzi którzy mają dom murowany, kończy z prawie połową budynku wykonaną w technologii szkieletu drewnianego z wypełnieniem wełną (czyli poddaszem użytkowym).

----------


## jetron

> Tak oczywiście, ale jest wiele argumentów przeciw technologiom murowanym w budynku o powierzchni do 35m:
> - czas wykonania + trudność wykonania (mówimy o DIY),
> - grubość ścian (kleimy 15cm styro na silkę 15cm/beton 10cm) - tracimy dodatkowe 15/10cm w stosunku do szkieletu, który ma tylko 15cm (czyli jakieś 3m2 powierzchni),
> - inne wymagania co do fundamentów (waga budynku),
> - ... jeszcze pewnie coś by się dodatkowo znalazło.
> 
> A i tak większość ludzi którzy mają dom murowany, kończy z prawie połową budynku wykonaną w technologii szkieletu drewnianego z wypełnieniem wełną (czyli poddaszem użytkowym).


Masz zamiar łączyć elementy za pomocą gwoździ (gwoździarką? ręcznie?) czy wkrętów?
Bierzesz pod uwagę żywotność budynku który stawiasz - tzn. przyjmujesz że ma Ci wystarczyć na 5-10-100lat?  :smile: 

PS. http://budujzdrewna.pl pewnie znasz to forum a jeśli nie to sporo wiedzy można wyciągnąć.

----------


## ACCel

Będę zbijał gwoździami, raczej wypożyczę gwozdziarkę, ale młotki ciesielskie też kupiłem :wink: 

Żywotność tego budynku nie powinna być mniejsza niż jednorodzinnego murowanego :smile: 
Mi ma wystarczyć na 2-4 lata :wink: 

Znam tamta stronę, doskonałe materiały o konstrukcji dla początkujących. Niestety brakuje tam informacji o współczesnych technologiach stosowanych w szkieletach. Na forum najprędzej usłyszysz tam "wełna + OSB, broń boże styropian, bo wszyscy tak budują" itp.

----------


## Mihaj

> Tak oczywiście, ale jest wiele argumentów przeciw technologiom murowanym w budynku o powierzchni do 35m:
> - czas wykonania + trudność wykonania (mówimy o DIY),
> - grubość ścian (kleimy 15cm styro na silkę 15cm/beton 10cm) - tracimy dodatkowe 15/10cm w stosunku do szkieletu, który ma tylko 15cm (czyli jakieś 3m2 powierzchni),


Mam pytanie dotyczące ocieplania, może głupie, ale może jednak sensowne:
czy nie lepiej dla powierzchni użytkowej wybudować najpierw na zgłoszenie nieocieplony budynek gospodarczy czy rekreacyjny wykorzystując pełną powierzchnię zabudowaną 35 m2 a dopiero potem ocieplać przy okazji przekwalifikowania na mieszkalny? Ocieplenie nie wymaga przecież zezwolenia, mimo, ze zwiększa powierzchnię zabudowaną. Jakie są wady takiego rozwiązania w sensie podejścia urzędowego?
Mihaj

----------


## ACCel

Nie ma potrzeby przekwalifikowania budynku rekreacyjnego.
Pewnie masz rację, że można potem go docieplić, aktualnie docieplenia wykonuje się bez zgłoszenia. Ale nie badałem jeszcze sprawy czy zwiększenie w ten sposób powierzchni zabudowy wpłynie na legalność koncepcji.

Poza tym gdzieś na 2 stronie wątku są szacunkowe wyliczenia co daje dodatkowe 15cm styropianu, chociaż pewnie trochę oszukują.

Bardziej opłaca się zainwestować w pompę ciepła powietrze powietrze (klimatyzator z funkcją grzania). Jeżeli kupimy klimę z SCOP=3 za 2000zł jednorazowo, czas zwrotu klimy przy zużyciu 5500kWh rocznie to 1 rok :wink:  Zużycie energii spadnie 3x czyli z 2700zł na 900zł. Jak będzie lepsza (LG Prestige z SCOP=3.9 za 3500zł)  to będziemy płacić tylko 680zł rocznie.

----------


## ACCel

Mam już styropian kosztował 1000zl mniej niż zakładałem w budżecie.
Grafitowy blok 6x1,5x1m wygląda kosmicznie.

Mam też drewno - 1400zł drożej niż budżet zakładał, nie było także 45x220mm, musiałem wziąć dwie belki KVH, ale przy okazji od razu kupiłem drewno na ganek.

Przy okazji poćwiczyłem jazdę z przyczepą 6m :big grin:  Tak jak pisałem, będę robił prefabrykację w cywilizowanym miejscu (złożenie szkieletu ścian z wypełnieniem styro na wymiar, pocięcie pozostałych desek) i przewoził na wieś. 

Skoro już zacząłem to chyba czas założyć jakiś dziennik z większą ilością zdjęć.

----------


## minidom

Na tamtym forum tak piszą bo to jest powiązana bardzo dużą grupą firm która chce tępić konkurencje  :smile:  już nie jedna firmę załatwili co buduje inaczej ale w szkielecie  :smile:  można łatwo wygooglowac jak działają  :wink:

----------


## minidom

> minidom, nie ma za co
> Fajnie że miałeś determinację żeby sprawdzić to w rzeczywistości. Jak będziesz na jakiejś gali to rzuć jakieś małe podziękowania dla AC za wsparcie koncepcyjne 
> Ale jak już bawisz się w zmiany charakteru budynku to mogłeś postawić z przodu taki wysoki budynek rekreacyjny z antresolą w odstępie 20cm od tamtego, a potem wspólnie zmieniać im charakter na połączony mieszkalny. Miałbyś to trochę bardziej funkcjonalne, i prawie 90 metrów
> I jeszcze jedno - ganek nie ma ograniczeń wysokości.
> 
> Ja spróbuję zarówno z gankiem ok 2x4m z przodu jak i ogrodem zimowym na całym tyle mojego domku, aczkolwiek będą miały funkcję taką jak nazwę - ganek bo brakuje przedpokoju, a ogród zimowy jako taras w lecie i bufor temperaturowy w zimie. 
> Mogę mieć łatwiej o tyle że jest to "przydomowy ganek" a prawo nie definiuje pojęcia "dom". Więc według mojej interpretacji "budynek rekreacji indywidualnej" potocznie zwany "domem letniskowym" to jest "dom" w tamtym znaczeniu i nie muszę nic ekstra robić.
> 
> minidom, charakter użytkowy ganku nie jest zbytnio mieszkalny, będziesz to formalnie przekształcał później?


Nie będę bo nie wypali tą rozbudowa  :wink:  będę śledził Twoje poczynania  :wink:

----------


## minidom

Zapowiada się ciekawie  :smile:

----------


## ACCel

*Odpaliłem dziennik, kopia każdego wpisu będzie także tutaj.*

*Kopia wpisu z dziennika* Dziennik AC25K - KLIK!

Witajcie.

Do tej pory pisałem w tym wątku w KLUB SAMOROBÓW:
AC25K czyli zbuduj sam dom 50m2 za 25 tys zł, na dodatek bez formalności!
Ale skoro zacząłem budowę to warto założyć dziennik.

*Komentarze i dyskusje niech trafiają do tamtego wątku.* Będę tam też kopiował treść wpisów z dziennika dla porządku.

*A teraz dziennik od początku.*



Buduję domek DIY własnego projektu.

Jest to dom o powierzchni zabudowy do 35m2, powierzchni użytkowej 50m2, budowany na zgłoszenie oraz bez wymaganych warunków zabudowy (przynajmniej w opinii naszej gminy, oczywiście z tym bywa dyskusyjnie w zależności od urzędu).

W związku z tym, że na zgłoszenie można budować tylko "parterowe budynki rekreacji indywidualnej" o powierzchni zabudowy do 35m2, dom posiada dwie antresole nad salonem (antresola to nie piętro/kondygnacja). 
Oczywiście jak to bywa wynikły z tym także problemy w urzędzie, gdzie odrzucono zgłoszenie z dwiema antresolami, nie było czasu aby się przepychać z urzędem więc dom został ponownie zgłoszony z jedną, a przy okazji zostanie przebudowany tak aby mieć dwie antresole. A skoro przebudowy nie trzeba zgłaszać....

Oczywiście są pewne niedogodności antresoli - antresola musi być otwarta nad salonem - czyli nie ma drzwi, pozostałą część będzie zasłaniała "meblościanka" (bez negatywnych skojarzeń), powierzchnia nad łazienką jest "nieużytkowa" bo antresola może być tylko nad jednym pomieszczeniem.

Ale dzięki takiemu pomysłowi uzyskujemy całkiem przestronny dom z dużym salonem, łazienką oraz dwiema sypialniami, który spokojnie w polskich realiach mógłby być domem rodzinnym dla rodziny 2+2.
Co więcej planuję jego rozbudowę o ganek o dodatkowej powierzchni rzędu 7m2, oraz ogród zimowy.




Technologia budowy to lekki szkielet drewniany.
Budżet planowany 25 000 netto.
  fundamenty z ciężkich krawężników (30x25cm) zakopanych w pionie w ziemi, wstępnie miały być betonowe słupowe nawiercane i wylewane w ziemi, ale warunki wodne nie pozwolą na coś takiego,  podłoga wypełniona 18 cm styropianu lambda 0,033,  ściany ze słupków 45x95mm w rozstawie 400mm wypełnionych styropianem lambda 0,033 + 6cm styropianu na zewnątrz,  ściany bez folii paroizolacyjnej oraz bez folii wiatroizolacyjnej, nie stosuję kłopotliwej wełny wrażliwej na wilgoć, sam styropian zapewnia odpowiednią dystrybucję wilgoci w przegrodzie,  od wewnątrz ściany pokryte płytami kartonowo gipsowymi, stalowe stężenia nadające sztywność konstrukcji zamiast płyty OSB  od zewnątrz prawdopodobnie siding winylowy, miał być tynk ale siding będzie szybszy i prostszy w wykonaniu i chyba tańszy,  ściana antresoli o wysokości 175cm,  dach o kącie nachylenia 30 stopni, pokryty płytą warstwową (obornicką) o grubości 15-20cm (w zależności co będzie w dobrej cenie II gatunek) PUR/PIR lambda 0,022, podparty dwoma słupami, krokwie w rozstawie 400mm, na wierzchu blachodachówka przykręcana bezpośrednio do płyt warstwowych,  wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem DIY, ogrzewanie elektryczne zwykłymi grzejnikami konwektorowymi - z planami na klimatyzację z funkcją grzania. większość okien to będą pakiety trzyszybowe, Uw=0,5, Lt=70% (transmisja światła), g=50% (transmisja energii słonecznej), montowane na stałe w XPS, jedynie drzwi tarasowe oraz pojedyncze skrzydła okien na antresoli będą otwierane, od północy (kuchnia, łazienka) prawdopodobnie będą sklejone po dwa pakiety razem. ściany budowane jako "prefabrykowane" w "cywilizowanym" miejscu, wszystkie deski przycięte na wymiar, a następnie całość przewieziona na miejsce budowy i złożona, styropian cięty z bloków na konkretne wymiary - minimalizacja klejenia styropianu oraz odpadów, czas budowy przez amatorów około 2 tygodnie,


Projekt stworzyłem samodzielnie, wszelkie kwestie konstrukcyjne oraz parametry elementów konstrukcyjnych opierają się na kodyfikacjach budowlanych dla USA oraz Kanady. Niestety w Polsce drewno w wymiarach amerykańskich (38mm) jest ciężko dostępne więc buduję z drewna w wymiarach skandynawskich (45mm) które jest przekrojowo/objętościowo większe o 20%, więc wytrzymalsze, ale jednocześnie droższe o 20%.



Rzeczywista powierzchnia użytkowa to 50-55m2 w zależności od sposobu liczenia, powierzchnia dachu 40m2, ścian 120m2.


I jeszcze rzuty pomieszczeń:

----------


## ACCel

*Kopia wpisu z dziennika* Dziennik AC25K - KLIK!

Okazyjnie zakupiliśmy prawie pół hektara terenów rolnych (dzięki "dobrej zmianie") z grubsza jakieś 10km na wschód od granicy Warszawy.

Działka ma wymiary około 89m na 55m, dłuższym bokiem przylega do drogi gruntowej z zarośniętym rowem. Teren ma 0,8m różnicy poziomów i jest raczej podmokły, woda stoi na 30cm od powierzchni gruntu. Teren wymaga podniesienia o jakieś 0,5-1m w zależności od miejsca, ale na razie trudno znaleźć chętnych do przywiezienia ~150 ciężarówek ziemi z wykopu za darmo.
Przez to dom będzie aktualnie wystawał znacznie nad poziom terenu.

Na terenie nie ma MPZP, w studium jest MN/U, aktualnie jest to działka typu gruntu orne klasy IVb, nie ma warunków zabudowy (bo na razie nie są potrzebne  :big grin: )

Dom budujemy gdzieś w okolicy połowy długości, 6m od granicy. Wystawiony salonem, tarasem prawie idealnie na południe.

Będzie szambo, oraz studnia głębinowa, prąd się projektuje.

Tak to wygląda: 


Zarośnięty rów od frontu:


Rów na boku działki:



Woda:

----------


## ACCel

*Kopia wpisu z dziennika* Dziennik AC25K - KLIK!

Mamy przepust, na razie tymczasowo przysypany ziemią, aby go nikt nie ukradł:






Oraz kawałek tymczasowego ogrodzenia terenu budowy:

----------


## ACCel

*Kopia wpisu z dziennika* Dziennik AC25K - KLIK!

Zamówiłem styropian Austrotherm grafitowy lambda 0,033, w całych blokach pocięty na "plastry" o grubości jaką chciałem. Niestety tną tylko w poziomie, więc mniejsze elementy muszę wyciąć sam. Cenowo wyszło około 8% więcej niż ten sam styropian u najtańszego sprzedawcy na Allegro.


Pocięty jest tak:







A na żywo wygląda tak:







Transport na przyczepie 6m:





Maszynka do cięcia styropianu zrobiona z resztek płyt meblowych, zasilacza od laptopa, oraz drutu grzejnego Kanthal D 0,5mm:







A skoro fabryka tnie tylko w poziomie, to elementy 95mm do wypełnienie szkieletu muszę zrobić sam, no to jedziemy:






Niestety idzie dosyć wolno - 10 minut na jedne plaster (6 metrów bieżących), całość w sumie zajmie kilka godzin.

----------


## ACCel

*Kopia wpisu z dziennika* Dziennik AC25K - KLIK!

Mam też już drewno, ponad 5m3. Niestety przekroczony budżet o 1400zł (20% na skandynawskie wymiary, nie było 45mmx220mm więc wziąłem belki KVH)

----------


## ACCel

> Nie będę bo nie wypali tą rozbudowa  będę śledził Twoje poczynania


To kiepsko, a dlaczego?

----------


## Marek.M

Może nie kopiuj tutaj wpisów z dziennika, bo ciężko będzie się komentować. Będzie dysonans poznawczy :roll eyes:

----------


## ACCel

> Może nie kopiuj tutaj wpisów z dziennika, bo ciężko będzie się komentować. Będzie dysonans poznawczy


No właśnie po to chciałem kopiować, aby było jasne co się komentuje, nawet nie trzeba śledzić dziennika jak ktoś*nie chce.

----------


## jetron

> Będę zbijał gwoździami, raczej wypożyczę gwozdziarkę, ale młotki ciesielskie też kupiłem
> 
> Żywotność tego budynku nie powinna być mniejsza niż jednorodzinnego murowanego
> Mi ma wystarczyć na 2-4 lata
> 
> Znam tamta stronę, doskonałe materiały o konstrukcji dla początkujących. Niestety brakuje tam informacji o współczesnych technologiach stosowanych w szkieletach. Na forum najprędzej usłyszysz tam "wełna + OSB, broń boże styropian, bo wszyscy tak budują" itp.


Przyznam ze sporo tam czytam watkow na tym forum, zeby zrozumiec idee tej szkieletowki.
Mozesz wyjasnic dlaczego nie chcesz uzywac zadnej folii? ani wiatroszczelnej jak i "paroszczelnej"? Podejrzewam ze masz zalozenie iz styropian malo zaabsorbuje wilgoci z powietrza, ale w sumie jest jeszcze drewno ktore juz jest na to bardziej czule. Ciekaw jestem Twoich przemyslen w tym temacie.

----------


## ACCel

Opór dyfuzyjny różnych materiałów Sd (czyli jak w stosunku do powietrza przepuszcza on parę wodną):
Wiatroizolacja: 0,01-0,02
Powietrze: 1
Wełna mineralna: 1
EPS 70: 18-50
Drewno: 50-60
OSB 12mm: 200 (Krono*)
Płyta kartonowo gipsowa: 10
Opóźniacz pary wodnej ("paroizolacja"): >10mln

Typowy szkielet od wewnątrz: karton gips, opóźniacz pary wodnej (folia paroizolacyjna), szkielet/wełna, OSB, folia wiatroizolacyjna, dodatkowe ocieplenie/poszycie.
W polskim klimacie różnica ciśnień*wynikająca z różnicy temperatur "wypycha" wilgoć od wewnątrz na zewnątrz (zazwyczaj na zewnątrz jest zimniej)

W tradycyjnym szkielecie folie stosujemy tylko po to aby ograniczyć ilości pary wodnej dostającej się do wełny mineralnej, bo ta pod wpływem wilgoci traci właściwości izolacyjne.
Ale skoro dajemy od zewnątrz OSB to zaczynamy blokować wypływ wilgoci, oczywiście jakieś tam przerwy między płytami powinny wystarczyć. Tylko że pozostaje kwestia *bardzo-bardzo* starannego wykonania paroizolacji oraz wiatroizolacji. A jak ktoś czegoś nie dopilnuje (gniazdka elektryczne, okolice okien, instalacje, jakieś obróbki zewnętrzne) to pojawia się tam za wiele (niewiele ale za wiele) wilgoci i mamy albo zawilgoconą wełnę (brak izolacji termicznej) albo skraplanie się wilgoci od wewnątrz na OSB, albo pleśń, albo zamarzające powierzchnie, albo wszystko na raz. Oczywiście takie przypadki mogą być małym odsetkiem, ale skoro można tak skomplikowaną tradycyjną technologię zastąpić czymś prostszym...

Drewno jeżeli go nie zablokujemy przy pomocy OSB z zewnątrz samo pozbędzie się wilgoci (tak wysycha na większości polskich dachów mokra tarcica  :big grin: )

Poczytaj także dyskusje na dole strony http://budujzdrewna.pl/technologia/i...ny-zewnetrznej odpowiedź autorytetu w tym temacie jest następująca "Nie bardzo rozumiem – po co wyważać otwarte drzwi? Technologia stosowana jest od lat na całym świecie i po co kombinować?"

Tylko że cały świat "szkieletowy" porusza się do przodu wraz z technologią albo doświadczeniami.

EPS ma takie właściwości że zarówno wpuści odrobinę wilgoci jak i ją wypuści czyli wbrew obiegowej opinii "oddycha" nawet lepiej od drewna (ale mi się anegdotka ułożyła  :big grin:  tylko nie bijcie za te "oddychanie", bo wentylacja mechaniczna będzie).

Tutaj macie dokument o kondensacji wilgoci, zabezpieczeniu wełny styropianem itp
https://buildingscience.com/sites/de..._Sheathing.pdf



> The three wall sections were analyzed for the Chicago,
>  IL area with the exterior conditions based on the 
> average monthly temperatures for a one year cycle.  
> The first wall section, designed under the traditional 
> approach with wood sheathing, is at risk of condens
> ation accumulation on the back of the wood sheathing 
> from the middle of November to the middle of Marc
> h (this is shown by the segment of the temperature 
> profile that drops below the dewpoint of 40F for the inte
> ...

----------


## ACCel

Dostawca szyb zespolonych (pośrednik) twierdzi, że sklejenie dwóch pakietów razem jest niewykonalne i że w fabryce wyśmiali w ogóle taki pomysł bo trzeba kleju butylowego, który jest w beczkach 25l, bo trzeba czystej szyby, bo trzeba maszyn za milion, bo zaparuje... No i że nikt nie sprzeda mi ramek do szyb.

A chciałem takie wspaniałe pakiety od północy (może i absurdalne).

Znacie jakąś firmę gdzie można nabyć ramki do szyb zespolonych w ilościach detalicznych (12mb)?
Nie mogę znaleźć wątku na forum z kolegą, który sklejał dwa pakiety.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ciekawe... ale jest wiele firm na rynku ktore oferuja okna narozne bez slupka! Tam wlasnie takie sklejenie pakietu i szyby nastepuje. Wiec sa takie firmy ktore to wykonuja.

----------


## ACCel

Sebcioc55, raczej coś innego miałem na myśli - dwa pakiety trzyszybowe razem dające pakiet szescioszybowy, siedmiokomorowy. Teoretycznie Uw poniżej  0,25W/m2k, czyli tyle co ściana z 13-14 cm styropianu grafitowego.

Czyli potrzebuję ramkę dystansowa taką samą jak jest między szybami w każdym pakiecie (ale najlepiej ciepłą).

----------


## ACCel

*Kopia wpisu z dziennika* Dziennik AC25K - KLIK!


Pociąłem dwa bloki na elementy o grubości 9,5cm. Zajęło to dwa wieczory.

----------


## ACCel

*Kopia wpisu z dziennika* Dziennik AC25K - KLIK!

I zaczynamy ciepły weekend ze składaniem szkieletu. Zaczynam od ściany antresoli.







Testowe wypełnienie styropianem:




Jutro ciąg dalszy.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Sebcioc55, raczej coś innego miałem na myśli - dwa pakiety trzyszybowe razem dające pakiet szescioszybowy, siedmiokomorowy. Teoretycznie Uw poniżej  0,25W/m2k, czyli tyle co ściana z 13-14 cm styropianu grafitowego.
> 
> Czyli potrzebuję ramkę dystansowa taką samą jak jest między szybami w każdym pakiecie (ale najlepiej ciepłą).


Aaa nie zczaiłem  :wink:  Uw teoretycznie może być, ale taki pakiet byłby po pierwsze cholernie ciężki, po drugie co z innymi parametrami? Wpadało by przez niego mało światła, już przy pakiecie 4-szybowym jest widoczna różnica.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej. Chodzi ci o kolegę M.A.G-a i jego dziennik EcoHouse. Ale stronę musisz sobie sam znaleźć :wink: 

Trzymam kciuki żeby projekt wyszedł.

----------


## ACCel

Czy ciężki... ja mam małe okna, od północy jedno ma 45 cm drugie 70 cm szerokości. Szersze ważyło by około 70kg.

Pakiety trzyszybowe jakie chcę zamówić mają przenikalność światła słonecznego ponad 70% (niektóre trzyszybowe mają 58%), czyli dwa razem dadzą około 50%. Nie jest źle.

Zresztą to jest domek na którym mogę takie właśnie rzeczy przetestować.

----------


## ACCel

> Hej. Chodzi ci o kolegę M.A.G-a i jego dziennik EcoHouse. Ale stronę musisz sobie sam znaleźć
> 
> Trzymam kciuki żeby projekt wyszedł.


Dzięki. Znalazłem 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...coHouse/page53

Zaraz podpytam...

----------


## e_gregor

Skoro masz małe okna to po co Ci 7-komorowe? Mocno poprawisz U przegrody ale na małej powierzchni więc czy da Ci to jakikolwiek zysk? Liczyłeś ile watów zoszczędzisz rocznie na tych połączonych pakietach? Zwróci się chociaż na tubę kleju?  :wink:

----------


## ACCel

Nie zwróci się, bo różnica to chyba jakieś 16kWh rocznie na 1m2, przy grzejącym klimatyzatorze warte poniżej 3zł.

Ale jak będę budował kiedyś dom pasywny to takie doświadczenie może się przydać.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie zwróci się, bo różnica to chyba jakieś 16kWh rocznie na 1m2, przy grzejącym klimatyzatorze warte poniżej 3zł.
> 
> Ale jak będę budował kiedyś dom pasywny to takie doświadczenie może się przydać.


No tak, tylko że jak będziesz budował "normalny" dom to okna będą nie małe i tam koszty będą znacznie większe, zyski jeszcze mniejsze i wydaje mi sę że montaż takiego pakietu 7-szybowego np 3m^2 będzie niemożliwy/baaardzo trudny, nawet taki pakiet może się rozlecieć podczas montażu zwłaszcza robiony w domowych warunkach. Lepiej poeksperymentuj z wykorzystywaniem deszczówki, odzyskiwaniem ciepła z wody szarej itp, tańsza zabawa i pewnie przyniesie więcej zysków  :smile:

----------


## minidom

> Opór dyfuzyjny różnych materiałów Sd (czyli jak w stosunku do powietrza przepuszcza on parę wodną):
> Wiatroizolacja: 0,01-0,02
> Powietrze: 1
> Wełna mineralna: 1
> EPS 70: 18-50
> Drewno: 50-60
> OSB 12mm: 200 (Krono*)
> Płyta kartonowo gipsowa: 10
> Opóźniacz pary wodnej ("paroizolacja"): >10mln
> ...



Z tą opinią autorytetu to trochę przesadziłeś nie widzisz że on tylko chwali to co robi, napisz na jego forum że użyjesz styropianu a zjedzie cię na maxa  :wink:  napisz wątek u niego to zostaniesz zbiczowany za ocieplenie styropianem albo PUR. A ja nie będę budował bo akcja nie wypaliła i zaczynam nowy projekt ale nie w temacie budowlanym.

----------


## gambit565

jaka odchylke wymiarow maja te duze plyty styropianowe i to drewno?

----------


## ACCel

Bloki mają po 2-3 mm brakujące wymiarze krawędzi po której cięli, jakby nie pomyśleli że gorący drut zjada 2 mm chociaż zaznaczałem to na rysunkach.
Drewno do 2 mm plus oczywiście jakieś sporadyczne ugięcia/skrecenia np jedna podwalina z deski 540cm jest skręcona co będzie widać na zdjęciu że ściany szczytowej które niedługo wkleję.

Ale co to jest 3 mm w budownictwie. Ogólnie to najbardziej dokładność cierpi na moim cięciu piłą elektryczną :big grin:

----------


## ACCel

*Kopia wpisu z dziennika* Dziennik AC25K - KLIK!

I jeszcze zbliżenie na wypełnienie



Ściany górnej części budynku przylegające do antresoli. Ściana górna przednia i tylna (7m x 1,78m), na zdjęciu leżą dwie jedna na drugiej:





Ściana górna szczytowa prawa (5m x ~3,4m), górna część nie jest połączona dlatego że tam będzie wpasowana belka opierająca się na słupku na nadprożu okna, na belce opierać się będą krokwie:




I lewa leżąca na prawej. Na tej widać jak przekoszona jest podwalina, ale jak postawi się ją w pionie to się wyprostuje.




Czas wykonania dwa dni  :big grin:  Używając tylko młotka widocznego na jednym ze zdjęć.

Nadproża okien wykonane są z podwójnych desek 45x195 sklejonych klejem.

Następne w kolejności będzie przycięcie krokwi po skosie (muszę przygotować jakiś dokładny szablon), oraz belek podłogi antresoli. A potem złożenie ścian dolnych, które powinno być dużo szybsze bo są bez skosów oraz mam już*docięte większość desek bo belka 420cm była cięta na równo na 168,5cm + 251 cm, gdzie pierwszy wymiar to deski na górę, a drugi to wymiar na dół.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Drewniana konstrukcja wypełniana styropianem ?

----------


## Zdun Darek B

> jaka odchylke wymiarow maja te duze plyty styropianowe i to drewno?


Czy będą razem " pracować " ??

----------


## ACCel

Rozwiń proszę pytania bo niezbyt rozumiem.

----------


## minidom

Wygląda naprawdę fachowo  :smile:  trzymam kciuki, a i nie wiem czy będziesz miał gdzieś łączenia się płyt styropianu, najlepiej w takim wypadku zrobić na ząbek  :wink:  ale po wielkości tych płyt raczej tego unikniesz  :wink:  super robota!

----------


## ACCel

Dzięki!

Płyty będę łączył bo mają wymiary 5x1,2m czyli na jedną ścianę będzie 4,5 płyty układanych "poziomo". Na zdjęciu poniżej widać jak te płyty wyglądają (te najcieńsze grubości 6cm ułożone pionowo).
Będę kleił je po krawędziach oraz nakładając piankę na ruszt drewniany (w pionie) tak aby zapełniła także krawędź na połączeniu płyty wypełniającej z drewnem.

----------


## ACCel

Cały czas mnie dręczy fundament i kiepskie warunki gruntowe. Zakładając, że budynek ma zaczynać się na poziomie 1m nad aktualnym poziomem gruntu, zastanawiam się jak można byłoby rozwiązać ustawienie prefabrykowanego wynalazku z płyt i krawężników w pionie, a potem zasypać go w kontrolowany sposób...

Wymyśliłem też kolejną koncepcję - podkłady kolejowe betonowe. Są relatywnie tanie (3-10zł/szt) i bardzo wytrzymałe. Mają wymiary około 30x23x250cm, każdy waży 250kg i są dwie możliwości - można by je ułożyć w ruszty po 4 w kształcie # w 5 warstwach (6 takich zestawów w sumie 60 sztuk) i zasypać czymkolwiek, albo wywiercić otwory średnicy 30cm na głębokość metra, ustawić je w pionie i zasypać.

W obu przypadkach nie powinno być ryzyka, że coś się stanie w czasie zasypywania. Chociaż pierwsza opcja nie daje zabezpieczenia przed wiatrem (bo warstwy nie są połączone na stałe tylko leżą jedna na drugiej) i tam też trzeba by zrobić coś*na głębokość.

----------


## minidom

> Dzięki!
> 
> Płyty będę łączył bo mają wymiary 5x1,2m czyli na jedną ścianę będzie 4,5 płyty układanych "poziomo". Na zdjęciu poniżej widać jak te płyty wyglądają (te najcieńsze grubości 6cm ułożone pionowo).
> Będę kleił je po krawędziach oraz nakładając piankę na ruszt drewniany (w pionie) tak aby zapełniła także krawędź na połączeniu płyty wypełniającej z drewnem.


Cytuję jednego z moich znajomych: 'Dziś miałem okazje rozmawiać z pewną osobą która zajmuje sie ogólnie powiedzianym ocieplaniem domów i kamerowaniem termowizyjnym i powiedział mi jedna fajną rzecz którą można zastosować w naszych domach. A mianowicie zasugerował żeby styropian który wsadzamy w środek miedzy dwie płyty osb układać na ząbek. w sensie żeby wycinać taki klocek po całej długości styropianu 10/10cm i składać to dopiero. (Oczywiście przy SIP 20cm te wymiary ząbka) Ma to zapobiegać ucieczce ciepła z domu przez łączenia styropianu pomimo piance która tam kleimy.

----------


## ACCel

> Cytuję jednego z moich znajomych: 'Dziś miałem okazje rozmawiać z pewną osobą która zajmuje sie ogólnie powiedzianym ocieplaniem domów i kamerowaniem termowizyjnym i powiedział mi jedna fajną rzecz którą można zastosować w naszych domach. A mianowicie zasugerował żeby styropian który wsadzamy w środek miedzy dwie płyty osb układać na ząbek. w sensie żeby wycinać taki klocek po całej długości styropianu 10/10cm i składać to dopiero. (Oczywiście przy SIP 20cm te wymiary ząbka) Ma to zapobiegać ucieczce ciepła z domu przez łączenia styropianu pomimo piance która tam kleimy.


Czyli masz na myśli dwie płyty o grubości 10cm na zakładkę z przesunięciem po długości?

----------


## jetron

> Czyli masz na myśli dwie płyty o grubości 10cm na zakładkę z przesunięciem po długości?



mysle ze chodzilo mu o laczenie plyt jak na schemacie ponizej (np. szerokosci 20cm).

----------


## ACCel

To przy standardowych płytach byłoby straszliwe marnotrawstwo materiału - jeżeli płyta ma wymiary 50x100cm to marnujemy co najmniej 10%  :wink:

----------


## jetron

> To przy standardowych płytach byłoby straszliwe marnotrawstwo materiału - jeżeli płyta ma wymiary 50x100cm to marnujemy co najmniej 10%


Wydałeś na styro 1000zł, 10% to będzie 100zł i trochę roboty - wiadomo podejmiesz decyzję sam czy to dużo względem całości czy nie.
Swoją drogą fajnie by było jakbyś dał radę np. w jakimś pierwszym poście (nie wiem czy jest taka możliwość edycji) umieszczać wydatki jakie już poniosłeś i na co, względem Twoich założeń lub całej sumy 25k zł. Być może ktoś z forumowiczów Ci podpowie gdzie jeszcze i jak byś mógł zaoszczędzić lub dołożyć parę złotych żeby było dużo lepiej.

Pozdrawiam!

PS. Cięcie styro z całego bloku - MEGA!  :smile:

----------


## ACCel

Na styropian wydałem ponad 4000zł (21m3). Ale masz rację, zapłaciłem parę procent więcej żeby wziąć bloki.

Tak jakoś zrobię z podsumowaniem kosztów, tylko teraz za dużo się dzieje.

Podsumowanie będzie w co najmniej 3 kategoriach:
Konstrukcja budynkuPrzygotowanie działki i mediów (mocno zależne od warunków lokalnych)Koszty narzędzi itp

----------


## jetron

> Na styropian wydałem ponad 4000zł (21m3). Ale masz rację, zapłaciłem parę procent więcej żeby wziąć bloki.
> 
> Tak jakoś zrobię z podsumowaniem kosztów, tylko teraz za dużo się dzieje.
> 
> Podsumowanie będzie w co najmniej 3 kategoriach:
> Konstrukcja budynkuPrzygotowanie działki i mediów (mocno zależne od warunków lokalnych)Koszty narzędzi itp


Racja! źle doczytałem, napisałeś w wątku o styro że zapłaciłeś 1000 zł... mniej niż zakładałeś  :smile: 
Właśnie takie coś by było fajne pokazać że tyle zakładałeś na styro a wyszło mniej i że te środki możesz zaoszczędzić (<25 tyś zł) albo doinwestować w innej etapy.
Pomysł z podsumowaniem podejrzewam będzie najbardziej interesował forumowiczów w części: konstrukcja budynku i koszty narzędzi bo przygotowanie działki i mediów jak sam napisałeś jest bardzo zróżnicowane.

Czy zakładając 25 tyś zł, uwzględniasz tylko koszty samego budynku i narzędzi czy wraz z przygotowaniem działki?

----------


## ACCel

25 000 (netto) to koszt materiałów oraz usług zewnętrznych (transport, koparka, cięcie XPS itp) niezbędnych do zbudowania budynku i doprowadzenia do stanu deweloperskiego łącznie z:
- przygotowaniem gruntu bezpośrednio pod budynkiem,
- instalacjami wewnętrznymi - ogrzewaniem (wliczam ceną konwektorów bez grzejącej klimy), instalacją wodną i CWU (bez armatury), elektrycznością (z gniazdkami), wentylacją mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła.

Osobno koszt narzędzi bo jest ich relatywnie niedużo, można je zachować, wykorzystać, sprzedać, można też kupić drogo albo tanio.

Przygotowanie działki i mediów także osobno np w moim wypadku studnia głębinowa, szambo, przyłącze prądu itp to dosyć znaczne koszty.

Nie do końca też na bieżąco się da, bo np już wiem, że źle policzyłem ilości drewna na ściany i muszę więcej zamówić. Ale na koniec na pewno zrobię szczegółową listę co ile kosztowało i jak się ma do budżetu.

Tymczasowe podsumowanie na szybko:

*Materiały + usługi*
*Narzędzia*
*Grunt + media*

Netto
*12,869.60 zł*
1,040.94 zł
1,614.63 zł


Wliczona zaliczka na szkło.

----------


## michal_ccc

Co z tą wodą na działce, dalej jest na 30cm? Tak sobie gdybam, że w porze suchej mógłbyś dokopać się głębiej, zrobić wylewkę z betonu odpornego na wodę, obyło by się bez podnoszenia terenu.

----------


## ACCel

*Kopia wpisu z dziennika* Dziennik AC25K - KLIK!


Nie do końca poszło tak szybko jak przewidywałem. Pocięcie 36 krokwi zajęło ponad pół dnia, 5 cięć pod różnymi kątami:





Potem ściana przednia (zdjęcie bez zrobionych miejsc na okna i drzwi):



Oraz ściana tylna:




Wszystko co udało się zrobić w drugi weekend. Pozostały dwa dolne kawałki ścian bocznych (jedna z oknem). Zabrakło też trochę drewna, ale uzupełnię już na etapie składania całości do kupy  :wink:

----------


## ACCel

*Kopia wpisu z dziennika* Dziennik AC25K - KLIK!

Tak wygląda miejsce pod dom:



Niestety obniżyło to znowu wyjściowy poziom gruntu o pół metra w dół. Teraz muszę zbudować co najmniej 1,5 m powyżej tego poziomu.

Ponieważ teren jest gliniasty oraz podmokły i wymaga podwyższenia planowałem krawężniki zakopane w pionie, ale wydaje się że będzie to także nadmiernie skomplikowane i pracochłonne zwłaszcza ustawienie ich a potem zasypanie piaskiem bez uszczerbku dla ustawienia.
Myślałem też o podkładach kolejowych ustawionych w stosy o kształcie #, ale okazuje się że mało kto może je dostarczyć z HDSem do ustawienia (każdy podkład waży 250kg), a bez tego byłoby ciężko. No i trzeba i tak je czymś zasypać.

Więc fundament będzie na metrowym nasypie z piasku (zagęszczanym co 30cm), wykonany z 3-4 warstw bloczków fundamentowych leżących na tym piasku, tworzących 18 słupków. Oraz dodatkowo 6 słupków betonowych o długości 2,5 metra zakopany w pionie jako zabezpieczenie przed wiatrem. Wydaje mi się że wiatr stanowi problem przy budynku drewnianym wyższym niż szerszym, ale źródła różne mówią że może nawet stać na kamieniach jak stare chałupy  :wink: 


A jak wygląda aktualnie stan wody gruntowej, w wykopie robiącym za chwilowe odwodnienie terenu jest na jakimś -1 m. Przy okazji ładnie widać warstwy terenu:
- ziemia kilkadziesiąt cm
- gdzieniegdzie piasek
- glina

Wykop był robiony na ponad dwa metry ale się szybko zapada.



W miejscu na dom jest na wierzchu sucho, w niektórych miejscach jest ładny piasek, a niektórych glina na głębokości łopaty (i sączy się*z niej woda). Grunt jest nośny, ale i tak w celu podniesienia musi być z metr piasku.

----------


## ACCel

> Co z tą wodą na działce, dalej jest na 30cm? Tak sobie gdybam, że w porze suchej mógłbyś dokopać się głębiej, zrobić wylewkę z betonu odpornego na wodę, obyło by się bez podnoszenia terenu.


Tak teraz udało by się pewnie zrobić to na sucho, w dołkach metrowych które wierciłem dla testu nie ma wody. Ale i tak muszę podnieść cały teren bo w porach mokrych go zalewa i nawet pod butem się robi mokro. Dlatego dom będzie na docelowym poziomie.

W poniedziałek będę robił fundamenty i startował że składaniem szkieletu do kupy.

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

Kurcze ale kombinujesz z tym fundamentem, rób wanne ze styropianu i rób fundament grzewczy na kablach póki nie jest za późno  :smile: 

Tak pozatym to kawał roboty, śledzę wszystko

----------


## ACCel

No wlaśnie trochę jest za późno. Jakbym od początku założył że będą roboty ziemne i tony piasku to zrobienie płyty 15cm kosztowało by niewiele więcej (+500zl), bo połowa kosztów płyty to była wymiana gruntu.

Ale mam już styro (EPS 70 raczej pod płytę nie podejdzie) i drewno na podłogę, oraz plan aby ruszyć w poniedziałek.

----------


## michal_ccc

> Tak teraz udało by się pewnie zrobić to na sucho, w dołkach metrowych które wierciłem dla testu nie ma wody. Ale i tak muszę podnieść cały teren bo w porach mokrych go zalewa i nawet pod butem się robi mokro. Dlatego dom będzie na docelowym poziomie.
> 
> W poniedziałek będę robił fundamenty i startował że składaniem szkieletu do kupy.


Jeśli możesz podaj lokalizację tej działki, zobaczę co mówi hipsometria.

----------


## Tomeszek

ACCel - wysłałem Ci wiadomość prywatną

----------


## ACCel

*Kopia wpisu z dziennika* Dziennik AC25K - KLIK!

No to jedziemy z budową...

*Sobota*
Przyjechała ciężarówka z 30 tonami piasku (jedna z trzech), próbowała wjechać i wysypać piasek na przygotowane miejsce. Niestety, mimo że ziemia wyschła i woda opadła na metr pod poziomem terenu, ciężarówka nie dała rady wysypać piasku na miejsce. Zatrzymała się zaraz za zjazdem. Szybki telefon do koparkowego, na kiedy może być - wtorek. Dramat, opóźnienie co najmniej o dwa dni.

*Niedziela*

Robimy transport szkieletu na działkę.

Ściany dolne:



Ściany górne:





*Poniedziałek*

Coś robiłem ale już nie pamiętam co... powiedzmy że stracony dzień.

*Wtorek*

Przyjeżdżają kolejne ciężarówki z piaskiem (w sumie 90 ton) oraz koparka.



W tle widać zagęszczarkę do gruntu (120kg - dwie osoby dają radę ją zapakować na minivana).

Wynik zagęszczania drugiej warstwy:



Dziewięciotonowa koparka robi takie zagłębienia. Dom ma ważyć ze wszystkim jakieś 10 ton, fundament 2 tony, śnieg 5 ton, powierzchnia fundamentu jakieś 20 razy większa niż podpory koparki.


*Środa*

I efekt końcowy:



Nie do końca wyszło nam wymiarowanie z marginesem i ganek dostał trochę niższe miejsce (będzie 1 bloczek więcej).

Ustawianie bloczków:




*Czwartek + Piątek* 

Efekt końcowy:



Dodatkowo zostanie jeszcze stworzone 6 odwiertów i wylane słupki trzymające konstrukcję na wietrze (choć wszelkie źródła podają że nie jest to potrzebne).

*Podstawowy wniosek z budowy fundamentów* nigdy więcej zabawy z bloczkami i murowaniem, przeniesienie bloczków a potem małe korekty całych słupków (100kg każdy) to mordęga, bolące nadgarstki i stawy, a na dodatek powoduje zmęczenie wpływające na dalszy przebieg prac. Jakbym miał robić to jeszcze raz to albo płyta fundamentowa (i tak musiałem ponieść koszty wymiany gruntu i zrobienia nasypu) albo pale wylewane na miejscu w szalunkach kartonowych (poziomowanie oraz ustawianie tego to była by błahostka zwłaszcza jeżeli chodzi o ciężar).

----------


## ACCel

*Kopia wpisu z dziennika* Dziennik AC25K - KLIK!


*Sobota + Niedziela* 


Jak dobrze jest zacząć jakąś normalną pracę! Zbijamy konstrukcję nośną podłogi (niestety brak bardziej szczegółowych zdjęć).
Od razu ląduję w niej kanalizacja i PEX do wody do kuchni (rozdzielacz będzie w łazience), oraz pakujemy styropian do ocieplenia podłogi. 





Przy styropianie niemiła niespodzianka, pianka EOS z plastikowym wężykiem to porażka - skończyła się po jednej płycie, co mnie podkusiło żeby taką kupić? Na szczęście kupiłem tylko jedną puszkę. Później kupiłem pistolet oraz pianki w puszkach do pistoletu - najtańsza piana Neotherm wystarczyła na całą podłogę (styropian po obrzeżu oraz co drugi legar w poprzecznym szkielecie podłogi czyli jakieś 60-70mb cienkiego paska pianki z jednej puszki). Przy okazji kupiłem różne piany do testów: Neotherm, Instastik, EOS, Styrpur Przetestuję jak będę kleił duże płyty styropianu na ścianach.


Kanalizacja:





W tle widać płyty warstwowe z PUR 18cm na ganek.


Legary szkieletu poprzecznego:







Płyty OSB 22mm są klejone do szkieletu klejem poliuretanowym (Chemolan B45) żeby nie skrzypiało oraz przybijane gwoździami. 

*Czwartek + Piątek*


Dokańczamy podłogę oraz montujemy prefabrykowane ściany, większość piątku jest zmarnowana przez burzę.
Stoi dolna część ścian:


Wyszło bardzo wysoko, nasyp 0,5m, stopy/pustka wentylacyjna 0,5m, szkielet podłogi 0,35m. A ja zawsze chciałem mieć dom z wyjściem prosto na trawę, będzie prosto na taras...


*Sobota + Niedziela*


Deszcz narobił trochę szkód, dom był przykryty plandeką, ale trochę przeciekła, kilka płyt OSB napuchło na krawędziach - trzeba będzie zeszlifować.

Mamy szyby prosto z fabryki.
Tak jak pisałem Uw=0,5, Lt=70% (transmisja światła), g=50% (transmisja energii słonecznej).
W tle widać płyty warstwowe PUR II gat. 16cm na dach.





I bociana (5m od wjazdu  :big grin: ):




Pojawiła się większa ekipa więc praca odrobinę przyśpiesza. Stawiamy słupy nośne dachu i montujemy belki antresoli:



Druga belka i mamy szafot/szubienicę - parę ładnych godzin zajęło wyfrezowanie otworów w pionowych belkach oraz złącz w poziomych belkach tak aby połączenie ich było wizualnie idealne - będą widoczne po wykończeniu budynku (kiedyś załatwię fotki).





Przyklejona podłoga antresoli:



Zabezpieczenie przed deszczem:



*Podsumowanie*

Niestety już wiem, że wiatr zrobił swoje i będą szkody. O ile samo drewno konstrukcyjne jakoś nie ucierpi to OSB na pewno złapie wilgoć i napuchnie. Tego nie lubię najbardziej w technologiach szkieletowych - kiepskiej reakcji na wilgoć.

Aktualny bilans czasowy:
Prefabrykacja szkieletu i docięcie elementów + cięcie styropianu: 5 dni roboczych (weekendy przed właściwą budową)
Transport: 1 dzień
Fundamenty + teren: 4 dni
Szkielet: 5 dni
"Zmarnowany czas": 3 dni

I w ten sposób mam wypełnione zakładane dwa tygodnie i jest pewne że termin jest niedotrzymany :no: . Można powiedzieć że 2 tygodnie to na SSO  :big grin: 
Szacuję że potrzeba jeszcze 3 dni na pokrycie dachu płytą warstwową i kolejne dwa tygodnie na stan deweloperski. Na razie będziemy kontynuować weekendami. Mam jeszcze zapas urlopu jakby co.

Aktualnie trwa przerwa w budowie na dwa tygodnie. Następne prace w piątek (jak pogoda pozwoli, a już widzę jakieś opady).

----------


## PaRa

Jeszcze normalnego domu nie skończyłem a przez Ciebie chcę budować następne ! To będzie połączenie idealne, hobby które daje profity ! 
Dziękuję za bezpłatne dzielenie się wiedzą i doświadczeniem !

----------


## Tomi78__

A nie mozna dobudowac tych antresoli jak juz bedzie po budowie i po przekształceniu? kto to sprawdzi?

----------


## ACCel

> Jeszcze normalnego domu nie skończyłem a przez Ciebie chcę budować następne ! To będzie połączenie idealne, hobby które daje profity ! 
> Dziękuję za bezpłatne dzielenie się wiedzą i doświadczeniem !


Dzięki! Ja się trochę przemęczyłem bo jest presja czasowa. Ale za 2 lata ma być start budowy drugiego domu, na luzie i bez presji, ten jest tylko tymczasowy.





> A nie mozna dobudowac tych antresoli jak juz bedzie po budowie i po przekształceniu? kto to sprawdzi?


Można, tylko dobudowa później to kłopot, ja wolałem zgłosić, efekt jest jaki jest.
Jak zgłosisz bez antresoli, to wysokość parteru rzędu 4,6m może być "podejrzana" (u mnie dół ma 2,6m, ścianka przy antresoli 1,8m).

----------


## ACCel

*Kopia wpisu z dziennika* Dziennik AC25K - KLIK!

Mocno lało cały tydzień. W międzyczasie poprawiałem trochę płachty bo wiatr mocno rozwalił zabezpieczenie.
Cała dolna podłoga była zalana, trochę przeschła, dwie płyty OSB raczej do wywalenia, reszta mniej więcej równo napuchła. Na górze minimalne szkody.

Amerykanie na swoich forach piszą "nie martw się, drewno wyschnie i będzie ok (ewentualnie spryskaj czymś na pleśń), płyty OSB też jakoś przeżyją jak wyschną".

Obiecane zdjęcia łączenia słupów z belkami (będzie to widoczne więc musi być super), jest wyfrezowane złącze na głębokość połowy słupa, od góry jest zamontowany metalowy kątownik przytrzymujący całość. Będzie jeszcze jakaś śruba na wylot.



I belka stabilizująca na górze z podobnymi wyfrezowanymi złączami:



*Piątek*

Dokańczamy podłogę antresoli. A potem najcięższa czynność przy szkielecie - wciągnięcie ścian na górę. Udało się to z wielkim trudem.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Dokańczamy podłogę antresoli. A potem najcięższa czynność przy szkielecie - wciągnięcie ścian na górę. Udało się to z wielkim trudem.


zajebista fota  :smile:  super to wszystko wygląda, co raz bardziej myślę o garażu w tej technologii.

----------


## PaRa

A brałeś może pod uwagę taki sposób izolacji ? Wydaje się prostszy i lepszy niż styropian ( szybkość wykonania i szczelność ), ale pewnie trochę droższy.

----------


## ACCel

> A brałeś może pod uwagę taki sposób izolacji ? Wydaje się prostszy i lepszy niż styropian ( szybkość wykonania i szczelność ), ale pewnie trochę droższy.


Na dachu będę miał płyty z 16cm PUR :wink: 
Natryskowy PUR raczej byłby drogi i z tego co mi się wydaje najczęściej stosowany otwartokomórkowy nie ma rewelacyjnych parametrów.

----------


## ACCel

*Kopia wpisu z dziennika* Dziennik AC25K - KLIK!

*Sobota*

Wszędzie w około burze, ale nas jakimś cudem oszczędziło, tylko wiatr dokuczał.

Wciągnęliśmy belkę dachu, co było łatwiejsze niż się wydawało. Dopasowaliśmy ją do słupów i ścian szczytowych. Belka KVH niestety chyba w trakcie leżenia odrobinę się wygięła w osi poziomej (jakieś 2cm wgłębienia w środku na 7m). Zaczęliśmy układanie krokwi.

Na dole pojawiło się wypełnienie styropianem na wcisk + klejonym pianką. Zużycie pianki to pełna puszka + "trochę" na 15 płyt 2,51m x 35,5cm czyli 85,95mb ale nie zawsze po całym obwodzie. Tym razem poszła pianka Styrpur.

*Niedziela*
Z rana deszcz... ale pojechaliśmy pracować. Trochę pracy w deszczu, a potem się wypogodziło.

Dokończyliśmy krokwie i bawiliśmy się z taśmami stalowymi, brak wprawy spowodował że najpierw mieliśmy dobrze napiętą taśmę i brak pionu na antresoli, a po poprawce, dobry pion ale kiepsko napięta taśma. To się poprawi.

Myślałem, że uda się zrobić odrobinę dachu, ale trzeba opracować lepszą metodę transportu na górę, bo płyty warstwowe w wymiarze 1x3m są mało poręczne. W międzyczasie zakupiłem ręczną wciągarkę, którą będziemy wciągać płyty bezpośrednio na miejsce docelowe.
Płyty w drugim gatunku wymagają też trochę pracy przy zamkach bo wygląda jakby było za dużo pianki. Każdą płytę czeka też fazowanie jednej krawędzi na 30 stopni. Druga zostanie obrobiona przy montażu rynien.

Na zdjęciu widać dwa kawałki płyty warstwowej na dach.







A tutaj kolejne zwierzątko, jak się wpatrzycie to po środku są dwa zające  :big grin:

----------


## szuszu

Cześć,
fajnie wszystko, podoba mi się... nie podoba mi się fundament. Moim zdaniem, po pierwszej zimie wszystko się pokrzywi, bo każdy słup siądzie po swojemu. Jeśli juz robiłes taką wymianę, to trzeba bylo to zrobić przed zimą, żeby to się solidnie uleżało. A ogólnie to w tym wypadku nic lepszego niż płyta nie ma. Ja pod blaszaka wylałem płytę 13cm zazbrojoną 15x20cm...

----------


## wielebny1

Hej, gratuluję pomyslowosci i determinacji. Czy mozesz wrzucić projekt, który finalnie przeszedł zgłoszenie? Bo widzilem, ze miales perturbacje. Czytam i kibicuje! Chciałbym sprawdzić w swojej gminie czy taki domek przejdzie. Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedź  :smile:

----------


## q-bis

Fajna alternatywa w przypadku gdy mamy działkę ale jeszcze nie ma kasy na dom. Jak budowałem dom 07-08 to w Muratorze był taki pomysł, żeby zbudować garaż - w nim zamieszkać a potem dobudować dom. Śledzę z ciekawością.

----------


## ACCel

> Cześć,
> fajnie wszystko, podoba mi się... nie podoba mi się fundament. Moim zdaniem, po pierwszej zimie wszystko się pokrzywi, bo każdy słup siądzie po swojemu. Jeśli juz robiłes taką wymianę, to trzeba bylo to zrobić przed zimą, żeby to się solidnie uleżało. A ogólnie to w tym wypadku nic lepszego niż płyta nie ma. Ja pod blaszaka wylałem płytę 13cm zazbrojoną 15x20cm...


Jest tam prawie metr piachu utwardzany w 3 warstwach, raczej nie ma co osiąść, jakby trochę osiadło to konstrukcja jest odrobinę elastyczna.
Ale tak, mi też się fundament nie podoba, niestety wyszło jak wyszło. Już pisałem, że w innych okolicznościach (głównie czasowych) zrobił bym inaczej.




> Hej, gratuluję pomyslowosci i determinacji. Czy mozesz wrzucić projekt, który finalnie przeszedł zgłoszenie? Bo widzilem, ze miales perturbacje. Czytam i kibicuje! Chciałbym sprawdzić w swojej gminie czy taki domek przejdzie. Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedź


Do urzędu dostarcza się "rysunki", jak pokazał przykład ze zgłoszeniem garażu mogą być nawet odręczne na kartce w kratkę. Niestety teraz jeszcze nie mogę wam czegoś takiego udostępnić.

----------


## ACCel

Przy okazji wykonywania dachu zaciekawił mnie alternatywny sposób pokrycia - panelami fotowoltaicznymi. Skoro na dachu będzie płyta warstwowa z blachą naturalnie spełniającą funkcję także powłoki wierzchniej dachowej, to w miejscu gdzie byłyby panele można nie stosować blachodachówki. A mógłbym pokryć całą połać południową, a nawet kawałek elewacji południowej.

Tylko czy jest to opłacalne ekonomicznie?

Woda ma być podgrzewana w bojlerze. Do wyboru alternatywnie są pompa ciepła Aristona albo kolektory słoneczne albo panele fotowoltaiczne.

Pompa ciepła jest relatywnie droga oraz skomplikowana. Ariston 100l split kosztuje około 3000zł i jest dosyć słaba bo ma 250W, SCOP pewnie w okolicy 2 i pracuje tylko do -5 stopni.

Kolektor słoneczny kosztuje około 2000zł plus wymaga bojlera z dodatkową wężownicą za 1300zł oraz pompki elektrycznej.

Najtańszy używany panel fotowoltaiczny GS-50 kosztuje 30zł i ma moc 50W, na jedną połać dachu weszłoby około 20 sztuk. Koszt z instalacją i elektroniką DIY wyszedłby ok 1000zł. Do tego zwykły bojler za 600zł. Łącząc te panele odpowiednio można uzyskać ok 230V zasilające bezpośrednio grzałkę (na zmianę z zasilaniem z sieci w gorszych momentach).
Wydajność paneli 20x50W to około 1000kWp czyli około 1000kWh w ciągu roku, co dałoby oszczędność w okolicy 500zł rocznie.
Zwrot w dwa lata to rozumiem.
Ekstra to oszczędność na blachodachówce ok 400zł.

Pomysł na szybko bo panele PV wydawały mi się do tej pory absurdalną inwestycją, a może jak to zrobić w takiej formie to się*nawet zwróci.

----------


## Marek.M

> Najtańszy używany panel fotowoltaiczny GS-50 kosztuje 30zł i ma moc 50W, na jedną połać dachu weszłoby około 20 sztuk. Koszt z instalacją i elektroniką DIY wyszedłby ok 1000zł. Do tego zwykły bojler za 600zł. Łącząc te panele odpowiednio można uzyskać ok 230V zasilające bezpośrednio grzałkę (na zmianę z zasilaniem z sieci w gorszych momentach).
> Wydajność paneli 20x50W to około 1000kWp czyli około 1000kWh w ciągu roku, co dałoby oszczędność w okolicy 500zł rocznie.
> Zwrot w dwa lata to rozumiem.


Z tego co kojarzę, to nie jest tak hop siup panele foto. podłączyć pod grzałkę i już grzeje wodę (coś jasiek71 i adam_mk pisali o tym).

----------


## ACCel

Wiem że nie jest to hop siup, trzeba zrobić elektronikę ograniczająca pobierany prąd tak aby panele pracowały na punkcie z najwyższą mocą. Na szczęście odpada kwestia przetwornicy itp. Bo napięcie nie musi być jakoś super dokładnie w okolicy 230V.

----------


## ACCel

*Kopia wpisu z dziennika* Dziennik AC25K - KLIK!

*Sobota + Niedziela*

Jakimś cudem pogoda nas oszczędza i mimo zapowiadanych deszczów i burz, wszystko przechodzi bokiem.

W sobotę udało się wciągnąć 3 płyty dachowe, w niedzielę kolejne 3. Całość przy wykorzystaniu pasów i ręcznej wciągarki. Samo wciąganie jest proste i bezproblemowe. Ale pozostałe czynności zajmują nadzwyczaj dużo czasu - sfazowanie jednej krawędzi, dopasowanie płyt na sucho na dole oraz dopasowanie płyt na górze z nałożeniem uszczelniacza dekarskiego butylenowego oraz pianki, a potem przykręcenie.

Ponieważ płyty są drugiego gatunku to zazwyczaj mają jakiś problem ze spasowaniem - za dużo pianki przy zamku, którą trzeba wyciąć, albo jakoś kiepsko dopasowany zamek itp. Ogólnie bardzo zniechęcająca wersja i na dodatek czasochłonna. Wychodzi na to że zajmie to 4 dni zamiast 2.

Chociaż z innej strony pewnie jakby podliczyć czas na położenie OSB na dachu, potem wypełnienie pianką, uszczelnienie folią albo papą itp to pewnie mogłoby być podobnie.







I parę zwierzątek na koniec:

----------


## minidom

bardzo ładnie to wygląda AC25K, super robota!  :smile:

----------


## ACCel

*Kopia wpisu z dziennika* Dziennik AC25K - KLIK!

*Sobota + Niedziela*

No to jedziemy dalej z dachem... płyta się wciąga:




Wciągarka ręczna:



I efekt końcowy po 4 dniach układania (wyszło po 3 płyty na dzień):




Każda płyta innej długości bo ciąłem większe płyty po prostu na pół  :big grin:  Wyrówna się na etapie robienia rynien. To takie niebieskie postrzępione to folia ochronna.
Mieliśmy 6 i pół płyty warstwowej w drugim gatunku, o długościach około 6m. Jedynie jedna płyta miała zamki bez zarzutu, więc zamki były chyba głównym powodem zaliczenia płyt do drugiego gatunku. Jedna płyta miała częściowo odlepioną blachę od strony wewnętrznej.


Dzięki temu że płyty są z blachą i są szczelne, docelowe pokrycie dachu będzie zrobione w jakimś późniejszym etapie, na północnej połaci pojawi się blachodachówka, na południowej głównie panele PV GS-50 z niemieckiego demobilu.
Z tego co widziałem niemcy sprzedawali je po 2 euro za sztukę przy zakupie ciężarówki 1120szt  :big grin:  W Polsce są od 30 zł. Na mój dach wejdzie 20 sztuk.

W międzyczasie płyty warstwowe jeszcze okleję w kalenicy taśmą aluminiową oraz dopasuję do rynien.

(foto pożyczone)

----------


## ACCel

*Kopia wpisu z dziennika* Dziennik AC25K - KLIK!

*Poniedziałek*

Uzupełniamy brakujące łączenia, gdzieniegdzie dodatkowe parę gwoździ wymaganych przez standardy, kilka wkrętów ciesielskich, kątowników itp.
Następnie robimy stężenia usztywniające konstrukcję taśmami stalowymi "w X" albo "w V".
Po naciągnięciu stężeń jest lepiej z bujaniem budynkiem, ale nie tak dobrze jak bym się spodziewał. Zwłaszcza w osi krótszych ścian.

Będzie konieczne zrobienie paru ulepszeń:
- dorobienie jętek do dachu, przy okazji będą robiły za konstrukcję pod sufit antresoli,
- w kilku miejscach obłożenie ścian płytami OSB.
oraz dorobienie brakujących podpór ukośnych przy środkowych słupach (mieczy).

Udało się nam także wypełnić dużą część szkieletu na antresoli - naprawdę lekka i przyjemna robota, jak się ma styropian na wymiar. Wciska się go tylko z mniejszym lub większym luzem oraz przykleja punktowo pianką.

Mam nadzieję że skończyliśmy już z zadaniami wymagającymi ogromnego wysiłku i będziemy mogli zająć się łatwiejszymi pracami.

----------


## Kobietapracującażadn

> *Kopia wpisu z dziennika* Dziennik AC25K - KLIK!
> 
> *Poniedziałek*
> 
> Uzupełniamy brakujące łączenia, gdzieniegdzie dodatkowe parę gwoździ wymaganych przez standardy, kilka wkrętów ciesielskich, kątowników itp.
> Następnie robimy stężenia usztywniające konstrukcję taśmami stalowymi "w X" albo "w V".
> Po naciągnięciu stężeń jest lepiej z bujaniem budynkiem, ale nie tak dobrze jak bym się spodziewał. Zwłaszcza w osi krótszych ścian.
> 
> Będzie konieczne zrobienie paru ulepszeń:
> ...




Cześć! Jak ja się cieszę że dostałam link do tego tematu.
Chciałam się spytać :
Czy myslales o tym żeby zamiast ustawiania budynku na bloczkach spróbować z stalowymi słupami tzw.dwuteownikami ? 

I na etapie planów...czy nie lepiej byłoby uznać że budujesz altankę? przecież do 5m wysokości przy dachu dwuspadowym i do 35mkw można budować altankę bez formalności.
Pytam bo ja mam działkę rolną IV i V klasy na terenie zalewowym i co prawda mogę podobno obejść zakaz budowy,to jednak zdecydowałam się skorzystać z tego,że ani w prawie wodnym ani budowlanym nie ma zakazu budowania altanki na takim terenie (cała reszta zakazana). Mam też prywatnie działkę na ogrodach ROD i wiem że altanka to pojęcie tak ogólne że domy 35mkw całoroczne to nic wyjątkowego. Chcę skorzystać z tego  :smile: 

Planuje tak jak ty 5*7metrow ale wysokość 5m przy dachu dwuspadowym (żeby właśnie było uznane za altankę). Mam działkę gdzie raz na 40lat rzeka wylewa dlatego chcę postawić domek na słupach. Planuje na 2metrowych stalowych i w ogóle myślałam żeby cały szkielet pod budynkiem zrobić ze stalowych dwuteownikow 22cm. Tak więc sam domek będzie miał tylko 3metry (bo poziom do 5m max liczy się od poziomu gruntu).

Czy znasz (znacie) jakieś normy które mówią co ile trzeba stawiać kolejny słup żeby się budynek tych rozmiarów nie zawalił ? Bo budowanie pergoli czy altanki na ogródkach działkowych to nie to samo co domek całoroczny i chcialabym to odpowiednio zrobić. 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie i będę śledzić!

----------


## ACCel

> Cześć! Jak ja się cieszę że dostałam link do tego tematu.
> Chciałam się spytać :
> Czy myslales o tym żeby zamiast ustawiania budynku na bloczkach spróbować z stalowymi słupami tzw.dwuteownikami ? 
> 
> I na etapie planów...czy nie lepiej byłoby uznać że budujesz altankę? przecież do 5m wysokości przy dachu dwuspadowym i do 35mkw można budować altankę bez formalności.
> Pytam bo ja mam działkę rolną IV i V klasy na terenie zalewowym i co prawda mogę podobno obejść zakaz budowy,to jednak zdecydowałam się skorzystać z tego,że ani w prawie wodnym ani budowlanym nie ma zakazu budowania altanki na takim terenie (cała reszta zakazana). Mam też prywatnie działkę na ogrodach ROD i wiem że altanka to pojęcie tak ogólne że domy 35mkw całoroczne to nic wyjątkowego. Chcę skorzystać z tego 
> 
> Planuje tak jak ty 5*7metrow ale wysokość 5m przy dachu dwuspadowym (żeby właśnie było uznane za altankę). Mam działkę gdzie raz na 40lat rzeka wylewa dlatego chcę postawić domek na słupach. Planuje na 2metrowych stalowych i w ogóle myślałam żeby cały szkielet pod budynkiem zrobić ze stalowych dwuteownikow 22cm. Tak więc sam domek będzie miał tylko 3metry (bo poziom do 5m max liczy się od poziomu gruntu).
> 
> ...


Cześć.

Altana według aktualnego prawa budowlanego nie wymaga zgłoszenia ani pozwolenia, ale to niekoniecznie znaczy, że możesz ją wybudować na terenie zalewowym (ale nie pogłębiałem tego tematu). Aktualne prawo budowlane nie definiuje innych ograniczeń co do altany poza powierzchnią zabudowy 35m2 oraz dwóch sztukach na 500m2. Ograniczenie wysokości wynika punktu dotyczącego ogródków działkowych *ale nie innych terenów*. Oczywiście trudno mi sobie wyobrazić mój dom nazwany altaną. A altana z antresolą to już by była niezła kombinacja.

Mój budynek ma ponad 6m wysokości, a właściwie od aktualnego poziomu gruntu to ponad 7.
Rozważania o fundamentach możesz poczytać na poprzednich stronach. Stal jest raczej drogim materiałem, wbita niezbyt głęboko w pionie jako słupy raczej nie zapewniłaby powierzchni wymaganej do zapewnienia nośności, więc i tak na końcu musiałyby być jakieś płaskie "stopy".
Rozmieszczenie (ilość) słupów zależy od dwóch kwestii:
- nośności kolejnej warstwy - im mocniejsza tym rzadziej można robić słupy,
- powierzchni słupów/stóp w stosunku do nośności gruntu.
W ekstremalnym wypadku można zbudować nawet dom na "kurzej łapce" tak jak buduje się wiadukty.


Pamiętaj, że na terenie zalewowym nie możesz zbudować szamba.
Ja na twoim miejscu zbudowałbym... *pływający dom* (a że stoi w "stoczni" większość czasu - czeka na powódź). Albo na kołach skoro i tak masz warstwę stali pod spodem, która będzie bardzo sztywna, można zrobić doczepiane kółka i tyle. Z szambem musisz poradzić sobie integrując zbiornik jak na statku  :big grin:

----------


## Kobietapracującażadn

Bardzo ci dziękuję za odpowiedź.
Wg.mnie stal droga nie jest. Tzn...biorąc pod uwagę cenę działki to jestem w stanie wydać co nieco extra na fundament który nie pozwoli odpłynąć domkowi i zapewni mi wysokość nie zalewową  :wink:  
Nie musi być do 5m na działce rolnej? Jesteś pewny? Wydaje mi się że w nowelizacji prawa budowlanego było coś na ten temat ale w tej chwili pewności nie mam bo za dużo czytałam w zbyt wielu miejscach. Później sprawdze ale dzięki za nius. Zweryfikuje  :smile: 
Z szambem to wiem ale wyobraź sobie że tam jest nawet instalacja gminna dot.oczyszczania ścieków. I prąd też jest. Normalnie całoroczne ludzie mieszkają. Durnie wybudowali domy parterowe a potem płakali że na 1.5metra 20lat temu ich zalało.tylko jeden sąsiad miał trochę rozumu i jego parter jest 2metry nad ziemią. Też tak chcę ale żeby nie mieć problemu z grzybem po ew.zalaniu postanowilam zrobić dom na słupach. Zastanawiam się nad takim rozwiązaniem: ze stali zrobić coś w rodzaju szkieletu prostopadloscianu i ew. Dodać kilka słupów dla wzmocnienia. Zastanawiam się czy by nie popłynął w razie czego. Teoretycznie na terenie zalewowym nie można wbijać słupów w grunt (zakaz w prawie wodnym) ale pomyślałam że przecież mogę np. Z prefabrykatów betonowych zrobić wielkie donice i zasypać je np. Żwirem z wykopów . byłoby to tak ciężkie że chyba nie do ruszenia a nie naruszalabym przepisów.

Ewentualnie zastanawiam się nad budową tradycyjną ale wtedy zainwestowalabym w ogrodzenie przeciwpowodziowe. Może nie całej działki (bo kosztowaloby to fortunę) ale tak z 300-400mkw bym porządnie ogrodzila. 

Jakbym wiedziała jak rozrysowac sobie ile tych słupów (czyli co ile cm) dać to bym wiedziała jak sobie ustalić cenę materiałów.

dziękuję ci za pomoc. Śledzę wątek dalej. Wieże że ci się uda. W tamtym roku zbudowalam 30mkw altankę a w tym 10mkw pergole i wiem że jak się samemu robi to da się cenowo naprawdę osiągnąć cel niskim kosztem.

----------


## Kobietapracującażadn

O domu amfibii myślałam też ale wtedy przydałoby się betonem zrobić coś a'la betonowy basen a to z kolei lamaloby przepisy mówiące że nie mogę ruszać ziemi (tzn robić fundamentów w gruncie,nie wolno robić dziur na słupy czy nawet ławy fundamentowe) no i to dość drogie rozwiązanie a  kolei jak postawię taki domek tylko na ziemi to po prostu osiadzie i jak za 40lat będzie powódź na przykład to po prostu by mógł nie chcec unieść się do góry. Czytałam też dużo o domach amfibiach, szczególnie przemyślenia osoby która budowała dom pływający który był we wrocku na rzece. Okazuje się żeby zbudować taki który naprawdę spelnilby swoje funkcje,to trzeba znać indywidualne wartości dla danego miejsca więc domek zamawiany u kogoś zwyczajnie byłby bezsensu,bo nie da mi taki domek gwarancji ze się uniesie prawidłowo za kilkadziesiąt lat i czy się nie wywróci na przykład. Zbyt wiele niewiadomych jak dla mnie. Pokombinuje jeszcze ale amfibia odpada w tym przypadku.

----------


## ACCel

*Kopia wpisu z dziennika* Dziennik AC25K - KLIK!

*Sobota + Niedziela*

Robimy częściowe pokrycie z OSB 12mm od wewnątrz w celu usztywnienia konstrukcji, od razu trzeba zrobić elektrykę. Do każdego obwodu elektrycznego puszczam skrętkę komputerową - jedna do połowy obwodu, druga do końca, na wypadek jakbym wpadł na jakiś pomysł z kategorii IoT, Smart Home itp. Do każdego przełącznika światła trafia kabel 3x1,5+2x1,5 bo jestem bardzo wygodny i będzie dużo wyłączników schodowych/krzyżowych, oraz indywidualna skrętka  :big grin:  

Instalacja elektryczna w aneksie kuchennym:



Ściany pokryte OSB. Najlepiej byłoby pokrywać ściany płytami w pionie przykręconymi jednocześnie do poziomych i pionowych desek, wtedy wiązanie byłoby najsztywniejsze, ale płyta ma 2,5m a ściana 2,6m i się nie da. Przerwa jest dlatego że dolna płyta łapie deskę podwaliny, a górna deskę oczepu.



Antersola:





W międzyczasie była burza i widać jak naleciała woda przez okna i po ścianie.


Cały budynek wypełniony styropianem (było już późno i ciemno):

----------


## sebcioc55

Wszystko fajnie wygląda i mi się podoba, ale trochę nie bardzo z tymi gołymi kablami, przekroje pewnie sa ok, ale powinieneś wszystkie przewody AC puszczać w niepalnych peszlach, nie masz tu tynku który działa jako radiator gdy kabel już się zacznie grzać, a nawet masz izolacje która to może przyśpieszyć. No i powinny być to przewody 750V z lepszą izolacja. Sorry że się czepiam, ale ja bym tak zrobił.

----------


## ACCel

Niestety nie zgodzę się z tobą co do peszli. Pierwszy rzut oka na tabele specjalistyczne z tej dziedziny -  długotrwała obciążalność prądowa wiązki przewodów o przekroju 2,5mm2 w warstwie izolacyjnej jest identyczna dla przewodu bezpośrednio w tej warstwie jak i w peszlu (w końcu peszel nie jest kanałem wentylacyjnym, który by cokolwiek schładzał, a stojące powietrze to idealny izolator). Wartość długotrwałej obciążalność prądowej wynosi w obu wypadkach 18,5A. Ponieważ zastosuję bezpieczniki 16A wartość ta nigdy nie zostanie przekroczona.
W takim wypadku peszel byłby najwyżej dodatkową ochroną mechaniczną.

Przewody które mam to YDYp 450/750V więc takie jak sugerujesz. Z tego co widzę nawet trudno dostać na Allegro przewody z gorszą izolacją.

----------


## sebcioc55

Wszystko jest tak jak piszesz, ale zabezpieczenia nie są wieczne. Ja tylko napisałem jak ja bym zrobił w przypadku takiej konstrukcji  :wink:  Normy też nie mówią o peszlach, więc robisz to zgodnie z przepisami, no ale.... to był by pewnie koszt na cały dom max 100zł i trochę więcej pracy.
BTW te przewody z gorszą izolacją widziałem już ostatnio parę razy w super promocji w dużych marketach

----------


## m&m0123

Z tym budzetem moze byc slabo troche. Wlasnie koncze budowac drewutnie 25m2 i moze uda mi sie zamknac w 15tys.

----------


## ACCel

> Wszystko jest tak jak piszesz, ale zabezpieczenia nie są wieczne. Ja tylko napisałem jak ja bym zrobił w przypadku takiej konstrukcji  Normy też nie mówią o peszlach, więc robisz to zgodnie z przepisami, no ale.... to był by pewnie koszt na cały dom max 100zł i trochę więcej pracy.
> BTW te przewody z gorszą izolacją widziałem już ostatnio parę razy w super promocji w dużych marketach


Jest jeszcze jedna kwestia, ściany z desek o wymiarach 45x95mm chyba nie pozwalają na wycięcie miejsca na peszel. Roboty też by było dużo więcej.

Ja wystrzegam się zakupów w marketach na ile mogę. Wszystko leci z internetu i Allegro i ile bym nie dopłacał za wysyłkę wychodzi dużo taniej. Moze poza karton gipsem który chyba mają najtaniej.

----------


## ACCel

> Z tym budzetem moze byc slabo troche. Wlasnie koncze budowac drewutnie 25m2 i moze uda mi sie zamknac w 15tys.


Hehe niezła drewutnia. Z marmurami i miedzianym dachem?  :wink: 

Budżet raczej przekroczę o kilka tysięcy. Ale będzie dodatkowo ganek około 7m2.

Zrobię na koniec stanu deweloperskiego jakieś szczegółowe podsumowanie.

----------


## m&m0123

> Hehe niezła drewutnia. Z marmurami i miedzianym dachem? 
> 
> Budżet raczej przekroczę o kilka tysięcy. Ale będzie dodatkowo ganek około 7m2.
> 
> Zrobię na koniec stanu deweloperskiego jakieś szczegółowe podsumowanie.


Marmurow nie będzie  :big tongue:  Ale dachowka ceramiczna jest i wybrukowane elegancko  :smile:  Co do kosztów to sama farba, gwoździe i wkręty to 1tys zł. 
Z ciekawościa czekam na Twoje podsumowanie.

----------


## rekreacyjny

Fantastyczna inicjatywa.
Gratuluję - przeczytałem cały wątek.Osobiście planuję od 2 lat analogiczną konstrukcję, tylko aneks kuchenny koło łazienki + wejście do łazienki drzwiami przesuwanymi z aneksu kuch.
Schody ze spocznikiem 1-zabiegowe na ścianie łazienki ...
Docieplenie jednak albo włókno celulozowe, albo wełna drzewna (także w dachu) . Dach krokwiowo-jętkowy ok. 40st (na jętce docieplenie i przewiewny "stryszek" nad jętką) z płyta falista bitumiczna 
Wewnątrz płyty GK (i boazeria częsciowo) i podłoga sosna.
Na zewnątrz deska elewacyjna modrzew.

PYTANIE:
czy ganek mieści się w pow. zabudowy 35m2 ? (A jeśli więcej - to czy to zgodnie z przepisami?)

----------


## rekreacyjny

Tak dla ewentualnych przyszłych budowniczych co do formalności w starostwie:
sądzę, że wystarczyłby szkic z wymiarami:
na dole: pomieszczenie mieszkalne z aneksem kuchennym + łazienka (i zaznaczenie dziury na schody)
góra zaznaczyć antresolę z dziurą  na schody - ale: ani na dole, ani na górze nie zaznaczać schodów (w domyśle drabinka lub schodki ...)
to urzędnikom łatwiej byłoby to zaakceptować ...

----------


## MarysiaMarysia

> Hehe niezła drewutnia. Z marmurami i miedzianym dachem? 
> 
> Budżet raczej przekroczę o kilka tysięcy. Ale będzie dodatkowo ganek około 7m2.
> 
> Zrobię na koniec stanu deweloperskiego jakieś szczegółowe podsumowanie.



A jaki podatek zapłacisz za ten domek?
Jak za budynek mieszkalny czy jak za "pozostałe budynki mieszkalne"?

----------


## ACCel

> Fantastyczna inicjatywa.
> 
> Docieplenie jednak albo włókno celulozowe, albo wełna drzewna (także w dachu) . Dach krokwiowo-jętkowy ok. 40st (na jętce docieplenie i przewiewny "stryszek" nad jętką) z płyta falista bitumiczna 
> Wewnątrz płyty GK (i boazeria częsciowo) i podłoga sosna.
> Na zewnątrz deska elewacyjna modrzew.
> 
> PYTANIE:
> czy ganek mieści się w pow. zabudowy 35m2 ? (A jeśli więcej - to czy to zgodnie z przepisami?)


Dzięki.
Ocieplenie takie jak napisałeś wydaje mi się*dużo lepsze od wełny szklanej/kamiennej  :yes: 

Ganek nie mieści się w 35m2, trzeba go zgłosić osobno. A może i można spróbować na jednym zgłoszeniu - musiałbyś spróbować.





> Tak dla ewentualnych przyszłych budowniczych co do formalności w starostwie:
> sądzę, że wystarczyłby szkic z wymiarami:
> na dole: pomieszczenie mieszkalne z aneksem kuchennym + łazienka (i zaznaczenie dziury na schody)
> góra zaznaczyć antresolę z dziurą  na schody - ale: ani na dole, ani na górze nie zaznaczać schodów (w domyśle drabinka lub schodki ...)
> to urzędnikom łatwiej byłoby to zaakceptować ...


Prawdopodobnie masz rację. Zresztą tak jak pisałem gdzieś na początku, sugerowała mi pani z urzędu, abym określił to jako przestrzeń nieużytkową/strych, im to obojętne. Ale ja nadgorliwie chciałem mieć wszystko zgodnie z papierami.

----------


## ACCel

> A jaki podatek zapłacisz za ten domek?
> Jak za budynek mieszkalny czy jak za "pozostałe budynki mieszkalne"?


Dobre pytanie... w przypadku tej gminy niestety na stałe definiują stawkę dla "domków letniskowych" na 10x większą niż mieszkalne.

Na szczęście definicja na potrzeby podatku powierzchni użytkowej obejmuje "powierzchnie wewnętrzne kondygnacji" czyli nie obejmuje antresoli, więc będzie to jakieś 30m2, czyli poniżej 200zł za całość.

----------


## ACCel

Pozostał mi jeszcze wybór drzwi, a to jest dosyć ciężka kwestia, bo o ile drzwi balkonowe/tarasowe są zarówno niedrogie jak i w miarę dobrze izolują, to w miarę ciepłe drzwi zewnętrzne swoje kosztują.

Drzwi tarasowe zakupiłem za ok 900 zł brutto, Drutex Iglo Energy 900x2200, z dwukomorową szybą, według producenta Uw=0,85.

Drzwi wejściowe mam do wyboru albo "polskie marketowe" z cenami w okolicy 700-900zł albo polskie markowe z ceną około 1300.

Marketówki chwalą się Ud=1,3-1,4, markowe mają Ud=1,1-1,2. Pewnie kluczowa kwestia to szczelność takich drzwi i pewnie bardziej zaufam markowemu producentowi. Ale budżet będzie przekroczony o 500zł  :wink: 

Aktualnie stawiam na drzwi Wikęd, ale lista rozważanych jest taka (czekam aż wypowie się ktoś w wątku o drzwiach):
- Wikęd Premium wzór 26D, Ud=1,2, 54mm, EPS, ~1300zł
- KMT PLUS kl.2 tłoczone XIV Ud=1,1, 54mm, PUR, ~1300zł (w cenie nie ma klamek ani systemu jednego klucza),
- Gerda TT Plus Apen 2, Ud=1,15, 58mm, EPS, ~1300 zł w cenie "ciepła" ościeżnica i próg perfotherm.

Licząc na szybko w głowie różnica Ud rzędu 0,5 to jakieś 70 zł rocznie energii elektrycznej na ogrzewanie? W stosunku do drzwi "pasywnych" z Ud=0,8.

----------


## rekreacyjny

a czemuby niestandardowo wstawić drzwi balkonowe z zamkiem (lub witrynowo-sklepowe) - koszt ok. 700 zł.
Daje to dodatkowe doświetlenie wnętrza. (ja przynajmniej mam taki plan ...
A jeśli ma tam wejść złodziej poprzez wybicie szyby - to wejdzie od tarasu  :smile:

----------


## rekreacyjny

Dzięki za odpowiedź,

co do: " przestrzeń nieużytkową/strych" - spotkałem się z praktyką, że w czymś takim storostwo nie zgadzało się na okna w ścianach szczytowych, ani tym bardziej dachowe ...

----------


## ACCel

> a czemuby niestandardowo wstawić drzwi balkonowe z zamkiem (lub witrynowo-sklepowe) - koszt ok. 700 zł.
> Daje to dodatkowe doświetlenie wnętrza. (ja przynajmniej mam taki plan ...
> A jeśli ma tam wejść złodziej poprzez wybicie szyby - to wejdzie od tarasu


Witrynowo-sklepowe są inne i mają na pewno gorsze parametry.

Też myślałem, może by wziąć balkonowe, część pokryć jakąś okleiną albo co, ale prawdopodobnie okucia są mniej wytrzymałe itp. 
Może jakby front był bardziej przeszklony,  jak w amerykańskich filmach w wielkich rezydencjach w Kalifornii bywają całe fronty przeszklone  :wink: 

Kwestiami złodzieii się nie martwię bo z drugiej strony i tak są drzwi tarasowe.




> Dzięki za odpowiedź,
> 
> co do: " przestrzeń nieużytkową/strych" - spotkałem się z praktyką, że w czymś takim storostwo nie zgadzało się na okna w ścianach szczytowych, ani tym bardziej dachowe ...


Można nie rysować okien i tyle. Chociaż co to za problem żeby strych miał okienko...

----------


## ACCel

Zrobiłem na szybko kalkulację ile będzie kosztowało kompletne wyposażenie tego domku, wychodzi nieco powyżej 30 000 zł:

[ ] Drzwi lazienkowe 300
[ ] Kafelki/szyba w kuchni 500
[ ] Okap 500
[ ] Klima 2500
[ ] Wyposażenie sypialni 3000
[ ] Szafa przedpokój 1000
[ ] Zlew 500
[ ] Lustro 300
[ ] Mata grzejna 300
[ ] Suszarka 2000
[ ] Wc 700
[ ] Wanna 600
[ ] Kafelki ściany łazienki 1000
[ ] Kuchenka 1500
[ ] Piekarnik 1500
[ ] Lodówka 2000
[ ] Zamrażarka 1500
[ ] Zlew 300
[ ] Baterie 1300
[ ] Farby 2000
[ ] Kafelki kuchnia przedpokój 1000
[ ] Kafelki podłoga łazienki 500
[ ] Grzejnik drabinkowy 300
[ ] Lampy 500
[ ] Podłogi dół 1000
[ ] Sofa 2000
[ ] Podłogi góra 1000
[ ] Rolety/zaluzje 700

Pralkę, zmywarkę, szafki kuchenne już mam (to kolejne 6000). Meble dla dzieci też (3000).

Miejmy nadzieję że przeszacowałem te liczby i będzie mniej.

Ciekawe co pominąłem?

----------


## rekreacyjny

no to na bogato ... full wypas. A co to za "suszarka" za 2k ? - taka do pralki/komplet? Szafa przedpokój chyba przeszacowana - jak ktoś buduje dom to i taką szafę łatwo może zmajstrować. MOże zamiast żaluzji zrobić zamykane na zawiasach okiennice samemu ?
Lodówka, kuchenka, piekarnik - to też jakby wyższa liga ... Sugeruję kuchenkę na butlę gaz, gdyby prądu zabrakło  :smile:

----------


## PaRa

Może jakieś zdjęcia z postępu prac ?

----------


## ACCel

> no to na bogato ... full wypas. A co to za "suszarka" za 2k ? - taka do pralki/komplet? Szafa przedpokój chyba przeszacowana - jak ktoś buduje dom to i taką szafę łatwo może zmajstrować. MOże zamiast żaluzji zrobić zamykane na zawiasach okiennice samemu ?
> Lodówka, kuchenka, piekarnik - to też jakby wyższa liga ... Sugeruję kuchenkę na butlę gaz, gdyby prądu zabrakło


Suszarka taka stawiana na pralkę, kondensacyjna chyba.
Szafa z drzwiami przesuwnymi i lustrem DIY.
Okiennic zbytnio nie widzę :wink:  Rolety miałem na myśli wewnętrzne.

Kuchenka indukcyjna, całe AGD można przenieś do docelowego domu więc nie będę oszczędzać.

----------


## ACCel

> Może jakieś zdjęcia z postępu prac ?


Nie zrobiłem niestety ostatnio bo nie było czasu. 

Jutro zrobię.

Jest już ganek, oraz szyby zamontowane w XPS, jutro montaż rynien i odrobiny zewnętrznej warstwy styropianu

----------


## perm

Tak patrzę na ten śmieszny domek (sorry ale to dziwoląg) i nasuwają mi się dwie myśli. Pierwsza, to co będzie jak zdrowo dmuchnie? Nie mówię, że się ten domek od razu przewróci, choć i takiej ewentualności przy bardzo silnym wietrze bym nie wykluczał ale o odkształcenia konstrukcji. W środku będą GK, coś mi się wydaje, że połączenia będą się rysować. Druga kwestia to koszty, które dla ciebie były priorytetem. Myślę, że w tej cenie postawiłbyś dom parterowy o tej samej powierzchni za to w technologii PopUp. Jedyna różnica, że tam budowałbyś na zgłoszenie. Jest jednak dużo wygodniejszy no i parametry też ma lepsze.

----------


## ACCel

Śmieszny pod jakim względem? Wygląd jest taki a nie inny bo priorytetem była funkcjonalność.

Taka technologia budowy jest masowo stosowana w całym cywilizowanym świecie (i nie tylko). Standard jest kanadyjski, domy z desek przekroju 2x4 cale stoją dziesiątki jak nie setki lat. Przykłady:
http://boards.straightdope.com/sdmb/...d.php?t=421315
Przy usztywnieniu wycofałem się z samych taśm i dołożyłem znaczne usztywnienia z OSB wewnątrz. Czy popęka karton gips? Zobaczmy.

Technologia PopUP jakoś znacznie się nie różni od mojego budynku, główna różnica to przekrój i rozstaw desek. Parterowego bym nie postawił na pewno w tym samym koszcie i czasie z powodu formalności.

Co do parametrów to już jasno napisałem w założeniach że grubość ścian przy powierzchni zabudowy 35m2 zabiera przestrzeń wewnętrzną i trzeba to dobrać z rozsądkiem.

----------


## rekreacyjny

też czekam na zdjęcia z postępów  :smile: 
co do odporności na wiatr - sobie pomyśłałem, że można dom "zakotwiczyć" jak namiot (lub maszt) - linkami stalowymi do krawędzi i do fundamentów wkręcanych  :smile: .
BTW tysiące domków stoi na pustakach i nie "odlatuje" ...
a co do faktycznych huraganów - Amerykanie mają schrony pod ziemią do których wchodzą. Faktycznie odporna na prawdziwy huragan jest tylko żelbetowa kopuła głównie z racji opływowego kształtu  :smile:

----------


## perm

> Śmieszny pod jakim względem? Wygląd jest taki a nie inny bo priorytetem była funkcjonalność.


Funkcjonalność? Trudno chyba o bardziej niedogodny rozkład. Małe pomieszczenia a do tego schody i antresole. O jakiej funkcjonalności piszesz?




> Taka technologia budowy jest masowo stosowana w całym cywilizowanym świecie (i nie tylko). Standard jest kanadyjski, domy z desek przekroju 2x4 cale stoją dziesiątki jak nie setki lat. Przykłady:
> http://boards.straightdope.com/sdmb/showthread.php?t=421315
> Przy usztywnieniu wycofałem się z samych taśm i dołożyłem znaczne usztywnienia z OSB wewnątrz. Czy popęka karton gips? Zobaczmy.


Nie mam zastrzeżeń do technologi. Znam ja doskonale. Nikt w USA i Kanadzie nie buduje jednak domów o takich proporcjach. Do takiego albo szkielet ciężki albo mur. Mam duże wątpliwości czy będzie to stabilne przy silnych wiatrach. Nikt ci tego nie liczył, prawda?



> Technologia PopUP jakoś znacznie się nie różni od mojego budynku, główna różnica to przekrój i rozstaw desek. Parterowego bym nie postawił na pewno w tym samym koszcie i czasie z powodu formalności.


Za to miałbyś normalny dom a koszt i czas budowy moim zdaniem byłyby podobne. No nic. Już się zdecydowałeś, dom stoi. Pozostaje życzyć ci by wszystko było ok. Patrząc jednak na twój dom widać jednak, że nie jest to, mom zdaniem oczywiście dobry pomysł.

----------


## PaRa

> Wygląd jest taki a nie inny bo priorytetem była funkcjonalność.


 Wygląd tego " domu " też nie trafia w moją estetykę, proporcje to nie moja bajka. Sama koncepcja bardzo mi się podoba, i czynię kroki aby zbudować taki domek w celu przeznaczenia go pod wynajem. Mam sporą działkę na granicy Białegostoku, w asfaltowej drodze przy której leży jest woda, kanalizacja, dostępna komunikacja miejska. Może jestem inny, ale wolałbym wynajmować taki 45 metrowy domek z kawałkiem trawnika, tarasu i miejscem parkingowym niż kawalerkę / 2 pokojowe mieszkanie w bloku. Takie formy bardziej do mnie trafiają

http://www.matita.pl/holiday-house-dom-35m2/

https://www.modulowydom.pl/

http://smart-mod.pl/www/apartamenty/#-

----------


## Marek.M

> Technologia PopUP jakoś znacznie się nie różni od mojego budynku, główna różnica to przekrój i rozstaw desek. Parterowego bym nie postawił na pewno w tym samym koszcie i czasie z powodu formalności.


Tak przy okazji. Czy uważacie, że wybudowanie domu w technologii PopUP jest możliwe samodzielnie. Chodzi mi "wyprodukowanie" go i potem złożenie? W ogóle jak może to cenowo wyglądać?

----------


## aiki

U samorobów wszystko jest możliwe.

----------


## ACCel

> Funkcjonalność? Trudno chyba o bardziej niedogodny rozkład. Małe pomieszczenia a do tego schody i antresole. O jakiej funkcjonalności piszesz?


A jak myślisz o jakiej? Wydawało mi się, że dla każdego czytającego ten wątek jest to oczywiste, ale może zbyt mało do tej pory o tym napisałem  :big grin:  -
*o maksymalnej funkcjonalności możliwej do osiągnięcia przy budynku na zgłoszenie o powierzchni zabudowy do 35m2*.




> Nie mam zastrzeżeń do technologi. Znam ja doskonale. Nikt w USA i Kanadzie nie buduje jednak domów o takich proporcjach. Do takiego albo szkielet ciężki albo mur. Mam duże wątpliwości czy będzie to stabilne przy silnych wiatrach. Nikt ci tego nie liczył, prawda?


Nie chciałbym się czepiać słówek ale domy o takich *proporcjach* buduje się masowo.
Domy o podobnych *wymiarach* także, ba nawet o "gorszych" proporcjach (mój ma około 16x24 stóp):
http://urbancottageplans.com/16footplans.html

Kwestie usztywnienia już poprawiłem, taśmy nie sprawdziły się w praktyce, więc jest OSB. W dachu pojawią się jętki.
Podasz jakieś fachowe źródło z którego wynika, że ściana o długości 5 m usztywniona OSB nie jest wystarczająco stabilna dla budownictwa szkieletowego lekkiego?  :Confused: 

Jasno pisałem w pierwszych postach, że do zwymiarowania konstrukcji posłużyły ogólnodostępne tabele ze źródeł kanadyjskich i amerykańskich.

I jeszcze jedno napiszę to wyraźniej:
*Patrzysz na proporcje jakie widać na zdjęciach w pionowe pasy (deski), zrobione przeze mnie pod dziwnym kątem (zwężającym boki), domu który stoi na podwyższeniu 0,5m z piachu i 0,5m z bloczków fundamentowych. Wystarczy spojrzeć na zdjęcia z mojej stopki i proporcje wyglądają inaczej*




> Za to miałbyś normalny dom a koszt i czas budowy moim zdaniem byłyby podobne. No nic. Już się zdecydowałeś, dom stoi. Pozostaje życzyć ci by wszystko było ok. Patrząc jednak na twój dom widać jednak, że nie jest to, mom zdaniem oczywiście dobry pomysł.


W żaden sposób nie jest dla mnie realne aby wybudować taki dom w technologi murowanej (kwestia "powierzchnia zabudowy vs. grubość ścian") ani w formie z projektem, WZ itd (kwestia czasu), ani w formie parterowej (koszty powierzchni dachu i fundamentów).

----------


## ACCel

> Tak przy okazji. Czy uważacie, że wybudowanie domu w technologii PopUP jest możliwe samodzielnie. Chodzi mi "wyprodukowanie" go i potem złożenie? W ogóle jak może to cenowo wyglądać?


Widziałeś bloki styropianu jakie miałem przed pocięciem?

PopUp wygląda jak szkielet drewniany ze sklejki (drewna LVL) w odrobinę większym rozstawie niż zwykły szkielet, wypełnionej takimi blokami styropianu już na etapie robienia konstrukcji. 
Podłoga to "zwykły szkielet" z czegoś co amerykanie nazywają "engineered wood" czyli dwuteowniki z OSB wewnątrz (materiał niby tańszy niż lite drewno oraz bardziej wytrzymały przy mniejszym rozmiarze). Na to zwykłe OSB i już.

Jakbym zrobił*szkielet z desek 38x140mm (2x6 cala) z rozstawem 60cm,  bez dodatkowego pokrycia styropianem, to by wyglądał podobnie :big grin:

----------


## ACCel

*Kopia wpisu z dziennika* Dziennik AC25K - KLIK!

*Sobota + Niedziela*


Rozchorowałem się na jakąś grypę czy innego wirusa, a praca z gorączką nie szła zbyt płynnie.

Szwagier, z teściem i wujkiem zbudowali ganek z wcześniej pociętych przeze mnie desek.



*
Powyżej widać lepiej proporcje o które było tyle dyskusji.*



A ja zrobiłem pierwsze podejście do okien. Zresztą całkowicie błędne co wyszło w trakcie. 

Najpierw mocowałem ramę z przyciętego XPS w otworze za pomocą pianki oraz kleju/uszczelniacza Sikaflex 221. A potem od zewnątrz umieściliśmy tam pakiet szybowy. 


*Montaż w ten sposób jest do niczego*. Pakiet od zewnątrz trudno zamontować w mocno dopasowanym otworze z wyprofilowanego XPSu, a jeszcze jak to skleić. 

Następne okna będą zrobione w inny sposób - najpierw przyklejona do szyby na Sikaflex "rama z XPS" a potem montaż w otworze jak normalne okna i piankowanie.


Szyby są klejone od czoła wewnątrz oraz po całym obwodzie.
Okno od zewnątrz otrzyma dodatkowe "uchwyty" z XPS wzmacniające szybę na ssanie wiatru, oraz ramkę z cienkiego XPS chroniącą przed wnikaniem wilgoci pod styropian, którym będzie pokryta ściana.
Dodatkowo planuję po 4 wkręty od wewnątrz i na zewnątrz robiące za kotwy "na wszelki wypadek".








Nie do końca jeszcze wiem jak wykończyć okno od środka - czy karton gips ma nachodzić na szybę, czy też dać gips bezpośrednio na XPS czy coś innego.
Od zewnątrz też muszę się zastanowić na ile ma nachodzić XPS na krawędź szyby. Aktualnie jest to 1cm, czyli XPS nie jest widoczny "przez szybę".


Sikaflex 221 to rodzaj uszczelniacza-kleju stosowany często w przyczepach kempingowych oraz na jachtach, odporny na wszelkie warunki zewnętrzne. W moim wypadku w kolorze szarym. Sika jest podobno producentem, który "wymyślił" montaż szyb w samochodach na klej. Nie jest co prawda tak mocny jak polecany Mamut, ale do tego celu wystarczy.

----------


## ACCel

*Kopia wpisu z dziennika* Dziennik AC25K - KLIK!

*Sobota + Niedziela*

Niestety nie było czasu aby zrobić bardziej szczegółowe zdjęcia.

Drugie okno w kuchni:




Okno w "jadalni":



Okno w salonie. Niestety źle przechowywaliśmy pakiety i jeden większy pękł, jestem jakieś 500zł "w plecy" (połowa z tego to transport). Zamontowałem go do czasu dostarczenia nowego (początek września).



Okno w łazience. Tutaj chciałem skleić dwa pakiety, ale na razie nie ma czasu, no i jeszcze kwestia braku możliwości zakupu ramki dystansowej w detalu. Mógłbym wyciągnąć ramkę z pękniętego pakietu... nie wiem czy to nie za duża kombinacja. Na razie pozostaje tak jak jest.





Zabezpieczenia z zewnątrz, przy szybie Sikaflex 221, przy drewnie Mamut + pianka, dodatkowo dwa wkręty.



Widok w przekroju. Sikaflex jest nałożony w nadmiarze, będzie przycięty na równo. Na zewnątrz będzie jeszcze przyklejony po całym obwodzie XPS na Sikaflex, tylko pozostaje otwarta kwestia ile ma nachodzić na szybę.




Okno na antresoli. Tutaj osadzony pakiet będzie połączony z małym oknem Iglo Energy, chciałem na górze otwierane okna na wszelki wypadek.

----------


## ACCel

*Kopia wpisu z dziennika* Dziennik AC25K - KLIK!

*Sobota*

Testowo przykleiliśmy parę płyt styropianowych pierwszej i drugiej warstwy, na kolejne będziemy musieli pożyczyć rusztowanie.





Wielkie płyty o wymiarach 5m x 1,2m robią naprawdę niezłe wrażenie. Mam nadzieję że zaoszczędzimy dzięki nim dużo pracy, w końcu przyklejamy jedną całą płytę 6m2, czyli odpowiednik 12 "zwykłych" kawałków styropianiu (i jeszcze kwestia uszczelnienia po obwodzie).
Chociaż niełatwo przytrzymać taką płytę aby pianka chwilę wyschła i czasami pojawia się mała fala. Ciekawe czy siding to przykryje.

*Niedziela*

Urlop! Prawdziwy! Nad morzem... ale tylko 5 dni.

----------


## perm

> A jak myślisz o jakiej? Wydawało mi się, że dla każdego czytającego ten wątek jest to oczywiste, ale może zbyt mało do tej pory o tym napisałem  -
> *o maksymalnej funkcjonalności możliwej do osiągnięcia przy budynku na zgłoszenie o powierzchni zabudowy do 35m2*.


tyle, że wg mnie nie ma sensu mocować się z powierzchnią zabudowy 35m2. Na siłę wpychać tam dwie sypialnie. Koszt na zgłoszenie droższy byłby tylko o koszt projektu. Myślę, że dla PopUpHouse nie przekroczyłby 5 tyś. Popatrz na projekty z tej strony. Na samym dachu zaoszczędziłbyś kilka tyś. Oczywiście robiąc wszystko samemu. 



> Nie chciałbym się czepiać słówek ale domy o takich *proporcjach* buduje się masowo.
> Domy o podobnych *wymiarach* także, ba nawet o "gorszych" proporcjach (mój ma około 16x24 stóp):
> http://urbancottageplans.com/16footplans.html


 :smile:  Nie wymyślaj. 


> These plans are specifically designed to maintain historic proportions and massing on narrow lots.


Projektanci na pewno zadbali o sztywność a i tak domy te są na wąskie śródmiejskie działki a nie na środek pola. Kto policzył sztywność twojej konstrukcji? Parcie i ssanie wiatru? Wytrzymałość połączeń?



> Podasz jakieś fachowe źródło z którego wynika, że ściana o długości 5 m usztywniona OSB nie jest wystarczająco stabilna dla budownictwa szkieletowego lekkiego?


? O czym ty piszesz? To się liczy dla każdego projektu osobno, w razie potrzeby stosuje się wewnętrzne ściany konstrukcyjne. Ktoś to liczył dla ciebie? Skąd zatem pewność, że wszystko jest ok?




> Jasno pisałem w pierwszych postach, że do zwymiarowania konstrukcji posłużyły ogólnodostępne tabele ze źródeł kanadyjskich i amerykańskich.


Możesz linka?




> *domu który stoi na podwyższeniu 0,5m z piachu i 0,5m z bloczków fundamentowych. Wystarczy spojrzeć na zdjęcia z mojej stopki i proporcje wyglądają inaczej*


Kolejny kwiatek. Rozumiem, że masz te stopy zabezpieczone przed podmywaniem?



> W żaden sposób nie jest dla mnie realne aby wybudować taki dom w technologi murowanej (kwestia "powierzchnia zabudowy vs. grubość ścian") ani w formie z projektem, WZ itd (kwestia czasu), ani w formie parterowej (koszty powierzchni dachu i fundamentów).


Ja to rozumiem. Niskie koszty ponad wszystko usprawiedliwiają podobny projekt. Nie potępiam cię też za to, czy wyśmiewam. Kiedyś składałem sam malucha z części ze złomu, bo nie miałem czym jeździć. Myślę jednak, że nie do końca przemyślałeś wszystkie za i przeciw. Brak obliczeń konstrukcyjnych może poważnie nadwątlić twój plan. Mam jednak nadzieję, że wszystko będzie ok. Dodam też, że chyba jesteś pierwszy, który się na podobne przedsięwzięcie porwał. Szkoda, że nie śledziłem twoich planów. Zamiast tej bardzo wysokiej ścianki kolankowej mógłbyś zrobić dach mansardowy w formie wiązarów deskowych. Ładniej by to wyglądało a i wytrzymałość byłaby większa.

----------


## ACCel

Koszt nigdy nie był głównym celem, jest niejako przy okazji jako wyzwanie.
Ja muszę się siłować z budynkiem do 35m2, bo zamierzam tam zamieszkać do końca września. Wszelkie inne opcje to czekanie na warunki zabudowy, projekt indywidualny, itp. 
Będę tam później budował normalny budynek ale zakładam, że formalności i przygotowania zajmą dwa lata.

Podstawowe źródło z którego korzystałem to "CANADIAN WOOD-FRAME
HOUSE CONSTRUCTION":
https://www.cmhc-schl.gc.ca/odpub/pdf/61010.pdf

Filozofia obliczania wytrzymałości konstrukcji w Ameryce czy Australii jest raczej inna - chcesz coś zbudować, nie wiesz jaki ma być przekrój desek, skorzystaj z tabeli.
Chcesz aby krokwie były odpowiednio zamocowane? "Wbij po dwa gwoździe z każdej strony pod ukosem. Tak mówią przepisy". I nikt się nie zastanawia. 
Wytrzymałość na wiatr? "W rejonach o zwykłym obciążeniu wiatrem - według tabeli - poszycie z OSB, gwoździe pierścieniowe albo wkręty minimum 45mm długości, co 150mm na obrzeżach, 300mm w innych miejscach. W przypadku braku poszycia strukturalnego - stalowe listwy." 
Wytrzymałość połączeń? "Po dwa gwoździe w każdą pionową belkę, po trzy gwoździe w każdą belkę podłogi" itd.
To wręcz cytaty z ich materiałów.


Ja jestem otwarty na wszelkie sugestie, ale jeżeli chodzi o samą konstrukcję niewiele ich było.

Dach mansandrowy - pewnie masz rację, widzę że jest takich konstrukcji dosyć dużo, ale na to nie ma tabeli  :wink: 

Zabezpieczenie przed podmywaniem - w planach wraz z obudową pustki pod podłogą. Na razie dałem z jednej strony tymczasowo folię bo lała się woda po ścianie bez rynien.


Jeżeli masz jakieś sugestie dla konstrukcji na tym etapie na którym jestem, to proszę bardzo, z chęcią skorzystam.

----------


## gambit565

> Ja jestem otwarty na wszelkie sugestie, ale jeżeli chodzi o samą konstrukcję niewiele ich było.





> Jeżeli masz jakieś sugestie dla konstrukcji na tym etapie na którym jestem, to proszę bardzo, z chęcią skorzystam.


Zawsze sie znajdzie jakis besserwisser co wie lepiej i zrobilby lepiej. Ba nawet jest takim samozwanczym konstruktorem amatorem, bo popatrzy i powie panie, wiatr ci to porwie. 

Na pewno robisz dobrze dajac plyte jako usztywnienie- po pierwsze wysztywni ci slupki w slabszej osi a po drugie jak zrobisz jak sie powinno robic- czyli mocowana do oczepu, podwaliny i slupka bedzie to duzo sztywniejsze niz na tasmach, bo pracuje jak tarcza.

A mocowanie wkladow troche przekombinowane wg mnie. Czesi robia to duzo prosciej- popatrz na molo architekti u nich w wielu realizacjach sa mocowane wklady w szkielecie

----------


## ACCel

> Zawsze sie znajdzie jakis besserwisser co wie lepiej i zrobilby lepiej. Ba nawet jest takim samozwanczym konstruktorem amatorem, bo popatrzy i powie panie, wiatr ci to porwie. 
> 
> Na pewno robisz dobrze dajac plyte jako usztywnienie- po pierwsze wysztywni ci slupki w slabszej osi a po drugie jak zrobisz jak sie powinno robic- czyli mocowana do oczepu, podwaliny i slupka bedzie to duzo sztywniejsze niz na tasmach, bo pracuje jak tarcza.
> 
> A mocowanie wkladow troche przekombinowane wg mnie. Czesi robia to duzo prosciej- popatrz na molo architekti u nich w wielu realizacjach sa mocowane wklady w szkielecie


Nigdy nie wiadomo, ja lubię konstruktywne dyskusje, tylko abyśmy szli w kierunku "robisz źle, zrób tak [...] dlatego że [...]" z konkretami, a nie "jest do kitu bo jest".
Tak jak pisałem, liczę na każdą pomoc i konkretne sugestie.

Bardzo fajna strona tych Czechów. Masz może jakieś szczegóły jak oni to mocują? Bo ja tam widzę tylko efekt końcowy. Ciekawe, że stosują to prawie w każdym projekcie.

Pożyczę jeden rysunek:

----------


## gambit565

> Bardzo fajna strona tych Czechów. Masz może jakieś szczegóły jak oni to mocują? Bo ja tam widzę tylko efekt końcowy. Ciekawe, że stosują to prawie w każdym projekcie.


Musisz przebic sie przez ich realizacje- na niektorych zdjeciach widac troche szczegolow. W skrocie jest to podobnie wstawione jak szyba w rame- stoi na klockach i jest opianowane. Wyjac mozna ten wklad od zewnatrz. Gdzies widzialem szkic jak to mniej wiecej jest zrobione, byc moze na youtube w jakiejs prezentacji tego architekta. Musisz poszukac pod nazwiskiem Zamazal. Ale ciekawe jest tez zrobione laczenie tego pakietu z oknem w ramie czy tez drzwiami balkonowymi. Jak to rozwiazali nie mam pojecia bo niekiedy te tafle szkla sa ogromne w ich projektach. Generalnie jest  kilka prezentacji na youtube i wszystkie bardzo ciekawe. Gosc omawia wiele problemow na przykladzie swoich projektow i problemow jaki z nimi mial.

----------


## perm

> Koszt nigdy nie był głównym celem, jest niejako przy okazji jako wyzwanie.
> Ja muszę się siłować z budynkiem do 35m2, bo zamierzam tam zamieszkać do końca września. Wszelkie inne opcje to czekanie na warunki zabudowy, projekt indywidualny, itp. 
> Będę tam później budował normalny budynek ale zakładam, że formalności i przygotowania zajmą dwa lata.


No to już kompletnie nie rozumiem, po co ci taki dom. Kupiłbyś holenderski, potem sprzedał albo zrobił taki modułowy, by można go było przewieźć. Z tym co zrobisz?




> Podstawowe źródło z którego korzystałem to "CANADIAN WOOD-FRAME
> HOUSE CONSTRUCTION":
> https://www.cmhc-schl.gc.ca/odpub/pdf/61010.pdf
> 
> Filozofia obliczania wytrzymałości konstrukcji w Ameryce czy Australii jest raczej inna - chcesz coś zbudować, nie wiesz jaki ma być przekrój desek, skorzystaj z tabeli.
> Chcesz aby krokwie były odpowiednio zamocowane? "Wbij po dwa gwoździe z każdej strony pod ukosem. Tak mówią przepisy". I nikt się nie zastanawia. 
> Wytrzymałość na wiatr? "W rejonach o zwykłym obciążeniu wiatrem - według tabeli - poszycie z OSB, gwoździe pierścieniowe albo wkręty minimum 45mm długości, co 150mm na obrzeżach, 300mm w innych miejscach. W przypadku braku poszycia strukturalnego - stalowe listwy." 
> Wytrzymałość połączeń? "Po dwa gwoździe w każdą pionową belkę, po trzy gwoździe w każdą belkę podłogi" itd.
> To wręcz cytaty z ich materiałów.


To nie do końca tak. To opracowanie jest bardzo ogólne. Raczej pokazuje możliwe rozwiązania a nie konkretne przekroje, długości itp. Tam mają coś takiego: BuildingCode. Projektant bierze za to odpowiedzialność. Stosuje się to do obliczeń dokonywanych w odpowiednich modułach CAD. Oczywiście maksymalnie dużo jest znormalizowanych. Od takich obciążeń, do takich robimy tak, od większych tak itd. Nie mniej obciążenia są liczone. Ty tego nie robiłeś. Gdybyś stawiał parterowy dom nie byłoby problemu ale to dom piętrowy o stosunkowo dużej powierzchni ściany w odniesieniu do podstawy. Może będzie dobrze, może nie. tego nie wiesz. Piszę to, po to, by ewentualni twoi naśladowcy nie bagatelizowali potrzeby obliczeń konstrukcyjnych takiego, w sumie małego domku. Podejście typu wypowiadającego się tu *gambita* czyli chłopski rozum i rady z magla wystarczą, by dom postawić nie jest rozsądne. Nawet ten PoUp house wymaga obliczeń obciążeń np od śniegu, czy ssania wiatru.





> Ja jestem otwarty na wszelkie sugestie, ale jeżeli chodzi o samą konstrukcję niewiele ich było.


Domyślam się. W końcu jesteś chyba pierwszy. Następni bedą mieli łatwiej.  :smile: 




> Dach mansandrowy - pewnie masz rację, widzę że jest takich konstrukcji dosyć dużo, ale na to nie ma tabeli


Są programy do tego.  :smile:  Dach mansardowy z wiązarami jest, moim zdaniem idealny do takiej konstrukcji. Nie jest często stosowany a jest i tańszy (w wersji z dolnym pasem jako stropem) i niższy od normalnego. Tańszy jest tylko dach płaski.




> Zabezpieczenie przed podmywaniem - w planach Jeżeli masz jakieś sugestie dla konstrukcji na tym etapie na którym jestem, to proszę bardzo, z chęcią skorzystam.


Trochę już za późno. To o czym mam jakieś tam pojęcie już zrobiłeś. Szkoda, że wcześniej tu nie zaglądałem. Może jedna wątpliwość. Te pakiety okienne są mocowane"na sztywno"? Nie będzie to pękać jak konstrukcja będzie pracowała?

----------


## ACCel

Żadne z podanych przez ciebie rozwiązań budowlanych nie zapewni mi przestrzeni większej niż 35m2.
Na dodatek jednym z założeń tego projektu jest wypróbowanie rozwiązań DIY typu same szyby w ścianie, rekuperacja DIY, styropian bez paroizolacja itp.


Wracając do konstrukcji, tamto opracowanie jest ogólne tylko w treści opisowej. Na końcu zawiera konkretne tabele do określenia przekrojów i rozstawów elementów konstrukcji. I podobnie w twoim dokumencie oraz wielu opracowaniach o budownictwie szkieletowym lekkim.

W Ameryce w większości przypadków nie ma konieczności aby dostarczać projekt do pozwolenia na budowę (dla budownictwa prywatnego/mieszkalnego - "residential"). Nie mówiąc o tym żaby jeszcze jakiś architwkt/konstruktor robił obliczenia do tego.

I po to właśnie jest kod (kodeks?) budowlany. Aby każdy jasno wiedział jakie są wymagania co do konstrukcji. W międzyczasie przychodzi tylko inspektor i sprawdza czy na pewno wbiłeś odpowiednią liczbę gwoździ :wink:  Każdy wykonawca traktuje to jako świętość. Nie ma podejścia na chłopski rozum, bo jest prosto i jasno opisane jaka ma być konstrukcja. Nie ma konieczności wykonywania skomplikowanych obliczeń dla każdego domu osobno. Podejrzewam, że Amerykanie budują tak od ponad stu lat.

W niektórych hrabstwach całe uzyskanie pozwolenia na budowę to dostarczenie odręcznych rysunków jak przy naszym zgłoszeniu do 35m2. 

To się nazywa wolność w ich wydaniu. Daleko nam do tego. Bardzo daleko.

Przykłady co do konstrukcji:
"Washington Law, in RCW 18.08.410, says the following design work can be done by persons not licensed as architects: 
   Residential buildings up to and including four dwelling units; farm buildings; structures accessory to these residential or farm buildings, such as garages, barns, sheds, or shelters for animals or machinery;
   Any building up to 4,000 square feet"

"California law allows persons not licensed as architects or engineers to design certain types of
buildings or parts of buildings. Generally, an unlicensed person can design:
• single-family homes of conventional woodframe construction not more than two stories
and basement in height;
• multiple-unit homes containing no more than four dwelling units of conventional
woodframe construction, not more than two stories and basement in height, and not
more than four dwelling units per lot;
• garages or other structures appurtenant to single-family homes of conventional woodframe
construction not more than two stories and basement in height;
• agricultural and ranch buildings of conventional woodframe construction;
• nonstructural storefronts, interior alterations or additions, fixtures, cabinetwork,
furniture, or other appliances or equipment, including nonstructural work necessary to
install them; and
• nonstructural building alterations or additions necessary for the installation of
storefronts, fixtures, cabinetwork, furniture, appliances, or equipment.
Designs prepared by an unlicensed person must satisfy all local building codes."

Jeżeli zauważysz jeszcze coś czego  nie poprawiłem w konstrukcji, a co warto zrobić to daj znać.

----------


## perm

> W Ameryce w większości przypadków nie ma konieczności aby dostarczać projekt do pozwolenia na budowę (dla budownictwa prywatnego/mieszkalnego - "residential"). Nie mówiąc o tym żaby jeszcze jakiś architwkt/konstruktor robił obliczenia do tego.
> 
> I po to właśnie jest kod (kodeks?) budowlany. Aby każdy jasno wiedział jakie są wymagania co do konstrukcji. W międzyczasie przychodzi tylko inspektor i sprawdza czy na pewno wbiłeś odpowiednią liczbę gwoździ Każdy wykonawca traktuje to jako świętość. Nie ma podejścia na chłopski rozum, bo jest prosto i jasno opisane jaka ma być konstrukcja. Nie ma konieczności wykonywania skomplikowanych obliczeń dla każdego domu osobno. Podejrzewam, że Amerykanie budują tak od ponad stu lat.
> 
> W niektórych hrabstwach całe uzyskanie pozwolenia na budowę to dostarczenie odręcznych rysunków jak przy naszym zgłoszeniu do 35m2. 
> Wracając do konstrukcji, tamto opracowanie jest ogólne tylko w treści opisowej. Na końcu zawiera konkretne tabele do określenia przekrojów i rozstawów elementów konstrukcji. I podobnie w twoim dokumencie oraz wielu opracowaniach o budownictwie szkieletowym lekkim.


 :smile:  No nie do końca tak. Na końcu masz jak byk: "Designs prepared by an unlicensed person must satisfy all local building codes." Czasem trzeba policzyć a łatwe to nie jest. W związku z tym praktycznie nikt tam nie buduje sam domu. Biorą firmy, płacą za to. Płacą też za wiedzę czyli np za to, czy przyjęte rozwiązanie jest wystarczające. Jak trzeba robi się obliczenia. Inspektor nie sprawdza tylko ilości gwoździ ale i rozwiązania konstrukcyjne. Musi się zgadzać z building code. Ty zrobiłeś "na nos". Może będzie dobrze. Nie zgadzasz się z tym? To po co ci te dodatkowe ściągi dla usztywnienia konstrukcji? Skoro zrobiłeś dobrze, to po co? 
OK, potraktuj to jako pytanie retoryczne, nie mam zamiaru się z tobą sprzeczać, bo też nie ma o co. Dom już stoi, przetestujesz na sobie skuteczność przyjętych rozwiązań jak i koncepcję domu tymczasowego. Myślę, że wiele osób na tym skorzysta.

Co do tego co jest, to myślę, że najważniejszą rzeczą jest zabezpieczenie stóp przed wymywaniem. W praktyce nie może się pod domem pojawić woda. Jakoś musisz to osłonić. Wątpliwości mam też co do pakietów, jak pisałem. Chodzi o to, by ruchy konstrukcji, nieuniknione choć niekoniecznie zauważalne nie spowodowały naprężeń skutkujących pękaniem pakietów.
A, i jeszcze jedno. Jak będą wykończone ściany? BSO?
I jeszcze tak z ciekawości. Sprawdź czy nie ma luzów pod którąś stopą (miedzy stopą a podwaliną).

----------


## ACCel

Ale building code to proste tabele z doborem elementów, nie ma tam żadnej skomplikowanej matematyki a na pewno nie na poziomie inżynierskim o której piszesz. 
Chcesz zrobić podłogę? Znajdujesz floor joist span table,  sprawdzasz jaką masz rozpiętość (span), wybierasz przekrój legarów (joist) oraz ich rozstaw (spacing). Gdzie tu obliczenia?
Chcesz belkę pod podłogą? Znajdujesz floor beam span table. Krokwie? No tak większa filozofia, bo jest dodatkowa niewiadoma w postaci obciążenia śniegiem.
Matematyka na poziomie "Zdziśka budowlańca" (bez obrazy).
Robisz także mocowanie zgodnie z kodem (umiejscowienie oraz liczba gwoździ o której ciągle piszę).

Ja nie robiłem nic "na nos" wszystkie elementy konstrukcyjne są zrobione zgodnie z tabelami (takie same masz w kodzie jak i w opracowaniu kanadyjskim) jak i specyfikacjami połączeń.

Każdy element jest dobrany według tabel, belki nośne podłogi, legary podłogi, belki nad otworami, podłoga antresoli, belki antresoli, belka kalenicowa, krokwie, wszystko. Nic na oko.

W jednym na pewno masz rację, brak mi doświadczenia, mogłem coś przeoczyć albo źle zrozumieć dlatego reaguje na bieżąco na wszystko co wydaje mi się podejrzane.

Nikt nie buduje sam? A co oni jakoś różnią się od nas pod tym względem? Widziałem pewnie z kilkanaście forów budowlanych na których zadają pytania co do wytrzymałości konstrukcji. Oczywiście budują w większości garaże, szopy oraz domki letniskowe, ale to wpisuje się w obraz podobny do mojego domku.

Stopy zostaną osłonięte jakąś zabudową, a poziom gruntu rodzimego będzie zrównany z nasypem z piasku (z jednej strony już jest).

Pakiety są w XPS z centymetrem pianki, które do pewnego stopnia przyjmą małe naprężenia. Wbrew twoim obawom, zakładam że usztywnienie będzie odpowiednie.

----------


## ACCel

Ściany będą wykończone sidingiem. 

Luzy sprawdzałem kilka razy co jakiś czas..

----------


## perm

> ...
> Stopy zostaną osłonięte jakąś zabudową, a poziom gruntu rodzimego będzie zrównany z nasypem z piasku (z jednej strony już jest).


Wiesz czemu o tym piszę? Piach, nawet ubity może, po nasiąknięciu siadać. Jest to górka, więc z brzegu też może nastąpić podmywanie i osiadanie. Nie spowoduje to jakichś poważnych skutków przy domu szkieletowym o małej powierzchni ale lepiej by nic tam nie wisiało w powietrzu. O te szpary pytałem, bo w domu na bloczkach, przy dużej ich ilości, trudno idealnie wszystkie dopasować. Jest to też wskaźnik sztywności konstrukcji. Przy bardzo sztywnej gdzieniegdzie będą luzy. 




> Pakiety są w XPS z centymetrem pianki, które do pewnego stopnia przyjmą małe naprężenia. Wbrew twoim obawom, zakładam że usztywnienie będzie odpowiednie.


Dom będzie pracował. to nieuniknione. Trochę od wiatru, trochę wskutek zmian wilgotności w ciągu roku. Jeżeli pianka będzie cały czas elastyczna, to ok.

----------


## ACCel

To trochę inny temat - bojler i parę ciekawostek.
Standardowe bojlery elektryczne są w wersji poziomej tylko na zamówienie, ale ja potrzebuję poziomy. Więc pozostaje zakup wymiennika poziomego oraz instalacja grzałki elektrycznej.

Szybkie spojrzenie na Allegro - Galmet, Kospel.

Galmet wersja z PUR "wow super na pewno dobrze zaizolowany" - 77W straty ciepła. Wersja z EPS ponad 80W, 100zł taniej. Oba wymiary 470x1350mm. 
Kospel, zwykły EPS, 73W strat, najtańszy. Wymiary 490x1365mm. Po prostu grubsza warstwa styropianu. Czyli nie wszystko złoto co się świeci i trzeba czytać specyfikacje.

----------


## gambit565

ja bym elewacje rozwiazal bardziej low cost i prosciej niz siding- jest na samym archadily kilka projektow z elewacja np. z rulonu poliestrowego, onduliny i paru innych nietypowych materialow. duzo szybsza robota dzieki duzym formatom materialu, ciekawy efekt np. po podswietleniu i nie takie oklepane.

----------


## ACCel

Jeżeli chodzi o elewację to koszt zamknie się w okolicy 4200zl brutto przy powierzchni ok 120m2, czyli 35zl/m2. Sam Siding jest niedrogi poniżej 20zl/m2 ale listwy swoje kosztują.

Nie miałem tutaj zbytnio jakiejś nowatorskiej koncepcji i poszedłem na łatwiznę.
Główne wymagania to przepuszczanie powietrza na zewnątrz oraz łatwość montażu.

----------


## Kobietapracującażadn

"Nikt nie buduje sam? A co oni jakoś różnią się od nas pod tym względem? "


Brawo dla tego Pana !!! Dokładnie tak samo myślę codziennie kiedy myślę o budowie, którą zamierzam rozpocząć w niedługim czasie. Brawo!!! I niech mi ktoś jeszzcze wyjedzie że ja mam dać plan architektoniczny wykonawcy, żeby mi zrobił wylewkę pod altaną...hahaha (serio, o to mnie ostatnio pewien spec zapytał, czy mam plan arch. altanki. padłam normalnie)

----------


## gambit565

> Podejście typu wypowiadającego się tu *gambita* czyli chłopski rozum i rady z magla wystarczą, by dom postawić nie jest rozsądne. Nawet ten PoUp house wymaga obliczeń obciążeń np od śniegu, czy ssania wiatru.


Pochwal sie jakimis obliczeniami odnosnie tego pryzkladu bo na razie to no swoich domyslach i przypuszczeniach piszesz.

----------


## perm

> Jeżeli chodzi o elewację to koszt zamknie się w okolicy 4200zl brutto przy powierzchni ok 120m2, czyli 35zl/m2. Sam Siding jest niedrogi poniżej *20zl/m2* ale listwy swoje kosztują.
> ...


O jakim sidingu piszesz?

----------


## ACCel

> O jakim sidingu piszesz?


Siding PCV Boryszew Standard.

----------


## perm

> Siding PCV Boryszew Standard.


Pytam, bo muszę obłożyć czymś domek ogrodnika. W sumie 60m2. Dostałem oferty za siding z włóknocementu ale cena za metr 2 to ponad 100 zł. Lekka przesada. W tej samej firmie odradzali mi siding z PVC czy podbitkę argumentując kiepską, ich zdaniem jakością. Fakt jest faktem, że ten włóknocement wygląda bardzo solidnie a tu cienkie ścianki ale cena jest nieporównywalna. Na dom pewnie dałbym ten włóknocement ale na domek ogrodnika sensu nie ma (podobnie zresztą jak w twoim przypadku), o ile ten Boryszew paręnaście lat wytrzyma.

A i jeszcze pytanie jak to będziesz montował? Domek mam obłożony styro, na to tynk. Listwy montowane na wkręty?

----------


## ACCel

Jakby co jest jeszcze grubsza wersja tego sidingu  - Premium.

Ja raczej bym go nie zastosował w innym wypadku niż ten domek. Trochę nie moja estetyka, chociaż Amerykańskie domy wyglądają spoko. Może się przekonam jak zamontuje  :wink: 

Producent daje 50lat gwarancji, nie widziałem opinii aby jakość była kiepska. Wytrzymałość mechaniczna raczej nie jest gorsza od typowego tynku na styropian.

Ja będę montował przez wierzchnia warstwę styro (6cm) do drewna w szkielecie. Normalnie to montuje się na pionowych deseczkach, w które można dać ekstra styropian. Jak masz tynk to po co ci coś na wierzch?

----------


## rekreacyjny

W razie wątpliwości co do odporności na wiatr, można zakotwić odciągi - takie jak do masztów  :smile:

----------


## perm

> Jak masz tynk to po co ci coś na wierzch?


Pracuje i pęka na łączeniach styro, choć ma dopiero pięć lat. Coś nie tak zrobili.

----------


## golfmk1

Witam a czy mozna wiedziec jaki jest przepis odnośnie dobudowania ganku czy jest on okreslony ile ma miec metrów czy mozna dostawić "ganek" który bd miał kolejne 35m2.

----------


## ACCel

> Witam a czy mozna wiedziec jaki jest przepis odnośnie dobudowania ganku czy jest on okreslony ile ma miec metrów czy mozna dostawić "ganek" który bd miał kolejne 35m2.


Art. 29. ust. 1 pkt 2 Prawa Budowlanego:
"wolnostojących  parterowych  budynków  gospodarczych,  garaży,  wiat  lub przydomowych ganków i oranżerii (ogrodów zimowych) o powierzchni zabudowy do 35 m², przy czym łączna liczba tych obiektów na działce nie może przekraczać dwóch na każde 500 m² powierzchni działki;"

Można dostawić 35m2 ganku oraz 35m2 ogrodu zimowego, w sumie z budynkiem rekreacyjnym może to dać nawet 105m2 powierzchni parterowej, aczkolwiek funkcja ganku/ogrodu zimowego jest "mało mieszkalna".

----------


## ACCel

Nie mam zdjęć ale w międzyczasie zadziały się:
- ocieplenie zewnętrzną warstwą styropianu (brakuje jeszcze połowy jednej ściany szczytowej),
- montaż rynien,
- instalacja drzwi tarasowych i drzwi wejściowych,
- montaż schodów,
- ustawienie ramy ścianki działowej łazienki,
- uszczelnienie szczytu dachu (płyt warstwowych),
- montaż części rur wentylacyjnych.

Przylepienie zewnętrznej warstwy styropianu zajęło zdecydowanie zbyt dużo czasu.

Mam też studnię głębinową, studniarze byli na prawdę zdeterminowani - pierwszy odwiert - kamień na 19m, kolejny na 9, jeszcze dwa otwory podobnie (za mały odstęp robili), piąty odwiert na 20m, ale zonk, za blisko poprzedniej próby i zaczęło ciśnienie płuczki wychodzić poprzednim otworem.
Przyjechali następnego dnia, odsunęli się dużo dalej - wywiercili... 26m!
Lustro statyczne wody jest na 4m, czy to normalne że woda tak podchodzi do góry? Studniarze proponują umieścić pompę na 10-12 metrach. Mi wydaje się to trochę za mało...

Planuję zakupić pompę IBO 3,5SDM 3/15 (1,1kW, 20m kabla). Jednofazowa, dużo mniej zabawy z zabezpieczeniami i podłączeniem.

Mam problem z lokalizacją zbiornika hydroforowego. Ze względu na konieczność montażu odżelaziacza musi być duży zbiornik ocynkowany. Wezmę 300l, tylko nie mam zbytnio gdzie go umieścić.
Myślałem aby zrobić kręgi betonowe na powierzchni ziemi, bo w okresach mokrych mam wodę na -30cm, zbiornik poziomy, wymiary kręgu 140x100 cm, ocieplić styropianem oraz zrobić nasyp z ziemi. Jak podniosę teren to będzie mało albo wcale wystawać. Ciekawe jak z odpornością takiej konstrukcji na mróz. Może jakaś grzałka z termostatem na ekstremalne wypadki? No i czy będzie tam wystarczająco powietrza do zassania przez napowietrzacz niezbędny do odżelaziacza.
Ktoś przerabiał podobny przypadek?

----------


## golfmk1

Czyli jest to wykonalne stawiam domek 35m2 dotego dostawiam ganek 35m2 i robie nad jednym pomieszczeniem antresole, Pytanie jeszcze jedno czy dach na tym dobudowanym ganku moze być 2 spadowy czy jedno spadowy??

----------


## ACCel

> Czyli jest to wykonalne stawiam domek 35m2 dotego dostawiam ganek 35m2 i robie nad jednym pomieszczeniem antresole, Pytanie jeszcze jedno czy dach na tym dobudowanym ganku moze być 2 spadowy czy jedno spadowy??


Poczytaj sobie, zabawny artykuł:
http://www.zawod-architekt.pl/artyku...3_defekty.html

Pożyczę rysunek (tylko przy garażu się autor pomylił - powinien być wolnostojący):

----------


## Wuzyk011

Hej, jak idzie budowa?

----------


## bt9

Też ciekawość mnie zżera  :smile:

----------


## golfmk1

No właśnie ja również czekam na zdj. z postępów pracy.

----------


## Tomeszek

cóż tam na budowie?? dano żadnych aktualizacji nie było

----------


## agamemnon91

Pomysł i projekt rwewlacja, jakies zdjęcia z budowy?

----------


## ACCel

Minął cały wrzesień i zero postów, już wiem skąd to się brało w dziennikach innych autorów. Niestety tak zaczął się kurczyć czas że zdjęć prawie nie ma.

Aktualny stan:
- cały dom jest obłożony styropianem oraz uszczelniony,
- są rynny,
- dach jest szczelny,
- jest woda ze studni, zbiornik hydroforowy (zamontowałem go jednak wewnątrz na ganku) oraz boiler i leci ciepła woda,
- jest wydzielona łazienka, zamontowany zestaw WC i wanna
- ogrzewanie podłogowe i kafelki na podłodze w łazience
- jest podłączenie do szamba,
- jest prąd i zrobiona rozdzielnia oraz kilka gniazdek,
- cały dom jest obłożony od wewnątrz OSB 10mm oraz w większości karton - gipsem (poza sufitami),
- ogrzewanie na razie grzejnikami olejowymi


Co jest do zrobienia:
- siding,
- blachodachówka + obróbki,
- montaż klimatyzatora (leży i czeka już parę tygodni),
- wentylacja - są rury, nie ma jeszcze rekuperatora, bo muszę go zrobić DIY, części już mam,
- wykończenie ścian i zrobienie sufitów,
- wykończenie w okół okien
- zrobienie podłóg (terakota w przedpokoju i aneksie kuchennym) oraz panele w pozostałych miejscach, na razie jest gdzieniegdzie tymczasowo linoleum,
- podłączenie reszty gniazdek.

Z pracami na zewnątrz jest problem bo cały czas pada. 
Na szczęście większych wypadków z deszczem nie było, poza podciekaniem przez styropian w okolicy parapetów, co uszczelniliśmy.
I ogólnie czasu brakuje na wszystko.

Po wykopach do przyłącza prądu oraz studni, cały teren w około jest jednym wielkim błotnistym bagienkiem  :wink:  Bez podwyższenia terenu się nie obędzie tak jak pisałem kilka razy wcześniej.



Ale reasumując - działając z dużą determinacją w ciągu 4 miesięcy udało się nam zbudować dom nadający się do zamieszkania i jako że jakiś czas temu założyliśmy termin do końca września to *przeprowadziliśmy się* :wave: 

Jest ciepło, deszcz nie kapie na głowę, dom nawet nie drgnie od wiatru (jupi! ostatnio wiało całkiem nieźle), fundamenty się nie zapadają. Brakujące prace wykonamy już na miejscu. Widzę, że większość sąsiadów działa lub działała podobnie.


Na pewno nie dotrzymaliśmy jednego z założeń czyli czasu budowy, aktualnie poświęciliśmy na to jakieś 45 dni roboczych w stosunku do zakładanych 16 (2 tygodnie). Do stanu deweloperskiego brakuje jeszcze z 5 dni roboczych. Cóż brak doświadczenia jak ze wszystkim  :wink: 

Ale i tak muszę uznać to za ogromny sukces już na tym etapie, zbudowanie samodzielnie, w ciągu 4 miesięcy domu nadającego się do zamieszkania, to niezłe osiągnięcie. Zwłaszcza z taką ekipą budowlaną: ja + żona przez 90% czasu, szwagier 20%, teść 10%. 

Poniżej *szczątkowe* zdjęcia, które udało mi się znaleźć w telefonie, na prawdę niewiele czasu było aby nawet pomyśleć o robieniu zdjęć.

Rusztowanie do zrobienia ścian i rynien:




Uszczelnienie szczytu dachu (na to i tak pójdzie blachodachówka):




Szambo, beton całkowicie wodoszczelny, więc nie ma potrzeby paćkania czarnym mazidłem, nośność 5 ton bez dodatkowych płyt:




Łazienka, mata grzejna, terakota, wanna oraz WC:





Więcej nie ma, postaram się zrobić wieczorem.

----------


## illart

Mam pytanko odnośnie formalności związane z budową domku do 35m*2. Po uzyskaniu milczącej zgody, czyli nie uzyskania odmowy. Jakie dodatkowo dokumenty trzeba prowadzić żeby formalnie rozpocząć i zamknąć budowę?
A raczej zamknąć bo rozpoczęta to już jest :]

----------


## qwert1221

Witam, mam wielką prośbę do autora.
Proszę o zrobienie krótkiego filmiku oraz udostępnienie go np. na YT jak wygląda domek wkoło z zewnątrz oraz jak wyglądają pomieszczenia wewnątrz. Takie a'la oprowadzenie. Chciałbym zobaczyć to inaczej niż na zdjęciach. 
Przymierzam się do czegoś podobnego, a żona chciałaby widzieć mniej więc jak to będzie wyglądało  :smile:  
Niezmiernie dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## kamilb1987b

Witam sie i ja. Z początku jeszcze śledziłem dziennik ale potem przestałem bo nic konkretnego się nie działo aż tu patrzę a domek stoi i mieszkasz. Przeczytałem całość i wygląda ciekawie. Na pewno jakieś obliczenia konstrukcyjne by sie przydały ze względu na dziwne proporcje domku by czasem wiatr domku nie porwał tym bardziej ze w szczerym polu stoi. Może nie od razu ale kiedyś zdarzy się że obudzisz się u sąsiada kilometr dalej. 
Szkoda też że nie słuchałeś jak Ci pisali o tym byś robił płytę. Przy okazji byś zyskał trochę akumulacji w podłodze przez co większa stabilizacja temperatury. Teraz na górce z pisaku masz postawione bloczki na których stoi dom. Tej podbudowy powinieneś dać po 1m na obrysie więcej a nie na styk. Jej brzegi podmyje to bloczki trochę opadną. nawet to że zrobisz nasyp nie pomoże bo będzie to inny grunt nienośny więc to nic nie da. Oby tylko wytrzymało do czasu finalnego domku.
Mocno zaryzykowałeś z tym. Nawet ja (a wielu wie że też dużo kombinuję) tak bardzo by sie nie zagalopował tylko bardziej bym to przemyślał. Płytę można byłoby zrobić taką  masz wtedy 20cm izolacji pod płytą. Pod taka konstrukcję grubość płyty pewnie by starczyła 10cm (ja taka planuję pod swój o wym. konstrukcji 7,5x8,75m lub o gr.15cm w zależności od obliczeń. Tyle że myślę że te 10cm mi wystarczy a Tobie na pewno by starczyło) i wtedy dajesz tylko górną siatkę zbrojenia oraz tyle co obwodowo. Łatwo i szybko by sie to zrobiło a betonu nie poszłoby za wiele jak na taki metraż. Teraz już po ptokach ale inni może skorzystają. 
W takiej konstrukcji musi być poszycie z płyt usztywniających najlepiej z obu stron konstrukcji. Zamiast OSB mogłeś zastosować od razu płytę gipsowo-włoknową bo jest też mimo że konstrukcyjna to i wykończeniowa. Jedyny minus to jej cena bo dwa razy droższa od osb+gk ale odpada podwójna robota z układaniem poszycia. Są firmy co z tego budują właśnie ze względu na szybszy czas montażu bo jednak tu sie kręci jedną płytę a nie dwie więc dwa razy szybciej. Też jest bardziej otwarta dyfuzyjnie od osb. Dajesz takie płyty z dwóch stron, drewno C24 45x95 i łączna grubość konstrukcji wychodzi 12cm. Projektujesz domek na 5m szerokości a w środku masz 476cm. Potem zgłaszasz chęć docieplenia go bo jednak masz na to niby więcej gotówki i dokładasz kolejne 10cm ocieplenia. łącznie masz wtedy 20cm i całkiem ciepły domek (o ile formalnie się tak da). Jedyny niuans to jest to ze zaś trzeba jechać do urzędu by zgłosić docieplenie domku. 
Jak dokładnie zrobiłeś elewacje po skończonym ociepleniu?

----------


## ACCel

> Mam pytanko odnośnie formalności związane z budową domku do 35m*2. Po uzyskaniu milczącej zgody, czyli nie uzyskania odmowy. Jakie dodatkowo dokumenty trzeba prowadzić żeby formalnie rozpocząć i zamknąć budowę?
> A raczej zamknąć bo rozpoczęta to już jest :]


Rozpoczynasz jak nie ma sprzeciwu. Ja zawsze wnioskuję o wydanie zaświadczenia o niewnoszeniu sprzeciwu.
A jak formalnie zakończyć to nie wiem  :wink:

----------


## ACCel

> Witam, mam wielką prośbę do autora.
> Proszę o zrobienie krótkiego filmiku oraz udostępnienie go np. na YT jak wygląda domek wkoło z zewnątrz oraz jak wyglądają pomieszczenia wewnątrz. Takie a'la oprowadzenie. Chciałbym zobaczyć to inaczej niż na zdjęciach. 
> Przymierzam się do czegoś podobnego, a żona chciałaby widzieć mniej więc jak to będzie wyglądało  
> Niezmiernie dziękuję


Niestety na ten moment nie mogę czegoś takiego przygotować. Może jak wszystko będzie gotowe...
Przy czym ani zdjęcia ani filmy jakoś specjalnie nie oddają wielkości ani ułożenia pomieszczeń. Musisz sobie to na jakichś sobie znanych porównywalnych pomieszczeniach zrobić.

----------


## ACCel

> Witam sie i ja. Z początku jeszcze śledziłem dziennik ale potem przestałem bo nic konkretnego się nie działo aż tu patrzę a domek stoi i mieszkasz. Przeczytałem całość i wygląda ciekawie. Na pewno jakieś obliczenia konstrukcyjne by sie przydały ze względu na dziwne proporcje domku by czasem wiatr domku nie porwał tym bardziej ze w szczerym polu stoi. Może nie od razu ale kiedyś zdarzy się że obudzisz się u sąsiada kilometr dalej.


Uważam, że zaczyna tutaj dochodzić do głosu niepotrzebna przesadzona wyobraźnia. I nie chodzi konkretnie o Ciebie Kamil.
Staram się jak najbardziej podchodzić do kwestii konstrukcyjnych z ostrożnością i korygowałem konstrukcję na bieżąco.

Odporność konstrukcji szkieletu na wiatr nie powinna być już tematem żadnej dyskusji. Jednostronne pokrycie OSB jest wystarczające - co także potwierdzają materiały Amerykańskie, w tabelach konkretnie w takim jak mój przypadku.
Dodatkowo wszystkie płyty OSB (także na ścianach) są u mnie klejone do szkieletu. Jak to wpływa na sztywność możesz sprawdzić w tamtych materiałach.
I w żadnym wypadku nie "musi" być dwustronne pokrycie OSB wbrew temu co napisałeś. Amerykanie zazwyczaj stosują jednostronne pokrycie od zewnątrz, od wewnątrz dając karton-gips. Mi OSB od zewnątrz nie odpowiada bo zatrzymuje wilgoć w przegrodzie.

Nierealne jest także aby dom się przewrócił, ganek powoduje że głębokość domu to prawie 7,5 m przy 7 m szerokości. Dodatkowe kilka ton w postaci bloczków fundamentowych przytwierdzonych prętami do szkieletu też swoje daje.

Nasyp został obsypany ziemią na razie z trzech stron, nie wydaje mi się aby mogło być możliwe podmywanie piasku w tych miejscach. 
Jakby jednak miał się coś takiego wydarzyć, to nie jest proces natychmiastowy, a szkielet drewniany to nie jest ściana z cegieł, która miałaby się zawalić. Jeżeli zajdzie problem z osiadaniem gruntu to szkielet albo się dopasuje (popęka poszycie ściany - w ilu murowanych domach się to działo) albo będzie "wisiał" częściowo w powietrzu co jest łatwe do wychwycenia i korekty. 

Ludzie budowali domy drewniane czy letniskowe posadowione na kamieniach, na trawie, nie popadajmy w paranoję. Ile w Polsce powstało domów "nie związanych z gruntem".

Oczywiście już wspominałem o tym, że jakbym planował biorąc pod uwagę aktualne doświadczenia to pewnie zrobiłbym płytę fundamentową.

----------


## qwert1221

Mimo wszystko byłbym wdzięczny gdybyś udostępnił w miarę możliwości taki filmik. Odda on więcej niż zdjęcia. 
P.S. Super pomysł, super projekt, super wykonanie, jestem pod wrażeniem pracy zaangażowania. Trzymam mocno kciuki za udany efekt końcowy.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> ...


Czyli oprócz wkrętów dodatkowo kleiłeś osb do konstrukcji? Czy wszystkie ściany od środka masz wyłożone osb? 
Swoją drogą jak sie mieszka bez ścian działowych w domu? Szczególnie jeżeli chodzi o spanie i jakąś tam prywatność...?
Teraz pytanie na przyszłe plany. Docelowy domek też chcesz zbudować w konstrukcji szkieletu drewnianego?

----------


## ACCel

> Czyli oprócz wkrętów dodatkowo kleiłeś osb do konstrukcji? Czy wszystkie ściany od środka masz wyłożone osb? 
> Swoją drogą jak sie mieszka bez ścian działowych w domu? Szczególnie jeżeli chodzi o spanie i jakąś tam prywatność...?
> Teraz pytanie na przyszłe plany. Docelowy domek też chcesz zbudować w konstrukcji szkieletu drewnianego?


Tak, każdy kawałek OSB jest przyklejony do szkieletu, w każdym możliwym miejscu. Aktualnie pokryłem OSB wszystkie ściany.

Prywatności na razie nie ma :wink:  Wszystko okaże się po tym jak zabuduję szafami antresole.

Docelowy dom będzie raczej z silki albo betonu, ma być pasywny i musi mieć dużą akumulacyjność

----------


## ACCel

> Mimo wszystko byłbym wdzięczny gdybyś udostępnił w miarę możliwości taki filmik. Odda on więcej niż zdjęcia. 
> P.S. Super pomysł, super projekt, super wykonanie, jestem pod wrażeniem pracy zaangażowania. Trzymam mocno kciuki za udany efekt końcowy.


Nie obiecuję, może jak będzie bardziej wykończony.

Dzięki za miłe słowa :wink:

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Tak, każdy kawałek OSB jest przyklejony do szkieletu, w każdym możliwym miejscu. Aktualnie pokryłem OSB wszystkie ściany.
> 
> Prywatności na razie nie ma Wszystko okaże się po tym jak zabuduję szafami antresole.
> 
> Docelowy dom będzie raczej z silki albo betonu, ma być pasywny i musi mieć dużą akumulacyjność


Wbrew pozorom dom o konstrukcji szkieletowej też może mieć sporo akumulacji. Może nie tyle co beton ale na tyle aby starczyło w domu pasywnym. Wystarczy zastosować więcej wełny drzewnej lub celulozy. Też samemu zbudujesz docelowy dom?

----------


## qwert1221

mam jeszcze pytania odnośnie przepisów tego domku.
1. na jakiej zasadzie jest dobudowywany ten ganek? Z nim obrys budynku będzie mieć więcej niż 35m2, jak to się ma do przepisów? Jak to omijamy prawnie?
2. Jest to domek parterowy z antersolą, o wysokości kondygnacji 2,60+1,75m. Wszystko rozumiem, antresola powoduje to, że musimy zostawić otwartą przestrzeń nad jednym z pomieszczeń, nie możemy stawiać na niej ścianek działowych, a jedynie meblościanki. 
Domki 35m2 możemy stawiać jako parterowe z poddaszem "nieużytkowym". Pytanie czy w takim poddaszu "nieużytkowy" możemy sobie zrobić np ściankę kolankową np. 100cm. Wtedy to poddasze będzie nad całym parterem, bez żadnych pustych przestrzeni, będziemy mogli również tam sobie postawić ściankę działową. Czy ja źle myślę? 
Ktoś się może doczepić, że po co mi podniesiona ścianka kolankowa w poddaszu nieużytkowy, ""ano np po to bo chcę mieć wyższy budynek i lepszy widok ze strychu...""  Więc jak to jest?  :smile:

----------


## minidom

No nieźle idzie ale proponuję Ci szybko zrobić elewację i dach  :smile:  bo pogoda nie jest łaskawa dla takich konstrukcji

----------


## ACCel

> mam jeszcze pytania odnośnie przepisów tego domku.
> 1. na jakiej zasadzie jest dobudowywany ten ganek? Z nim obrys budynku będzie mieć więcej niż 35m2, jak to się ma do przepisów? Jak to omijamy prawnie?
> 2. Jest to domek parterowy z antersolą, o wysokości kondygnacji 2,60+1,75m. Wszystko rozumiem, antresola powoduje to, że musimy zostawić otwartą przestrzeń nad jednym z pomieszczeń, nie możemy stawiać na niej ścianek działowych, a jedynie meblościanki. 
> Domki 35m2 możemy stawiać jako parterowe z poddaszem "nieużytkowym". Pytanie czy w takim poddaszu "nieużytkowy" możemy sobie zrobić np ściankę kolankową np. 100cm. Wtedy to poddasze będzie nad całym parterem, bez żadnych pustych przestrzeni, będziemy mogli również tam sobie postawić ściankę działową. Czy ja źle myślę? 
> Ktoś się może doczepić, że po co mi podniesiona ścianka kolankowa w poddaszu nieużytkowy, ""ano np po to bo chcę mieć wyższy budynek i lepszy widok ze strychu...""  Więc jak to jest?


1. Niczego nie omijamy :wink:  Działamy w ramach dostępnych nam regulacji prawnych  :wink:  
Dobudowa ganku była na osobne zgłoszenie, o ganku było kilka słów na poprzednich stronach.

Tak sobie teraz myślę kto wymyślił 25m2 albo 35m2 i czemu to takie liczby są. Jak byłoby fajnie wybudować np 100m2 bez represji urzędniczych i zbędnych formalności. Bierzemy projekt wysyłamy do urzędu, mija 21 dni i gotowe. Żadnych zbędnych formalności, uzgodnień zaświadczeń itd.

2. Możemy zrobić poddasze nieużytkowe dowolnej wielkości, z oknami i bez, urzędowi nic do tego. Mi nawet sugerowano w urzędzie abym podpisał antresole jako poddasze nieużytkowe. Pisałem o tym gdzieś na początku.
Jedynym ograniczeniem jest MPZP o ile istnieje, WZ nie potrzeba na taki dom.

----------


## ACCel

> No nieźle idzie ale proponuję Ci szybko zrobić elewację i dach  bo pogoda nie jest łaskawa dla takich konstrukcji


Dzięki. Mam to w planach na długi weekend. O ile nie będzie jakiejś wielkiej masakry z pogodą.

----------


## dana0606

Przeczytałam wątek. Drewniany może super, ale koszty ubezpieczenia straszne. Ja mam na swojej działce taki letniskowy do 25m2 i samo ubezpieczenie na 20tys całość kosztuje ponad 300zł rocznie, natomiast dom do 100m2 za 200tys ubezpieczenia to 200zł. Czyli za te 300zł to miałabym ubezpieczenia na kwotę 300tys. domu murowanego. My na raie ubepieczamy to, ale jak tylko ważniejsze rzeczy (czyli część mebli i ciuchów, które są trochę warte gdyby sie spalił to za te pieniądze można nowe kupić) przeniesiemy do domu to od następnego roku raczej nie będziemy go ubezpieczać, bo to za drogo wychodzi. Wolę dobezpieczyć dom do wyższej wartości, bo na razie ubezpieczony jest tylko na tyle ile kredyt na dom, bo tak bank na początku kredytu wymyslili, ale zmienimy to bo trochę mało jak na gotowy dom.  :smile:

----------


## ACCel

Przy okazji kwestii pokrycia dachu blachodachówką, naszła mnie pewna wątpliwość. Chciałem przykręcać blachodachówkę bezpośrednio do blachy płyty warstwowej, wykorzystując wkręty farmerskie do metalu takie jak na zdjęciu:


Ale czy to będzie wystarczająco wytrzymałe?

----------


## aiki

Dobierz długość odpowiednią i będzie. U mnie co prawda w łaty kręcone ale trzyma dobrze.

----------


## qwert1221

Kiedy jakieś nowe fotki???

----------


## golfmk1

Zawsze co niedziele byly jakies fotki a tu od miesiaca cisza w temacie. Zastanawia mnie postep prac

----------


## czezar

Ja również często tu zaglądam  :smile:  Niesamowicie inspirujące przedsięwzięcie.

----------


## szerszen2000

Rozpieścił nas fotorelacjami, a teraz Accel pochłonęła wykończenkiówka  :Smile:  trzymam kciuki i czekam na sprawozdanie finansowe i podsumowanie ocieplenia/dogrzewania.

----------


## ACCel

Musicie mi wybaczyć, niestety nie udało mi się zrobić większości zakładanych prac. Więc postęp znikomy. Przeszacowałem chyba swoje fizyczne możliwości.
Wykończenie też nie idzie tak jak powinno jeżeli chodzi o czas.

Stan domu jest następujący:
- Siding nie jest położony, zrobiłem mały kawałek, ale wietrzna, zimna pogoda mnie powstrzymała przed dokończeniem (oraz bardzo krótki dzień). Najwięcej roboty będzie przy wykończeniu okien, muszę jeszcze przemyśleć ten element.
- Blachodachówka nie jest położona. Uszczelniłem gdzieniegdzie łączenie płyt warstwowych - w jednym miejscu przy dosztukowanej płycie przeciekała woda przy silnym wietrze.
- Od końca października grzeję tylko klimą LG Prestige 3,5kW. Więcej info: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7539235
- Wentylacja nie zrobiona.
- Ściany i sufity nie dokończone.
- Podłogi są zrobione wszędzie poza małym kawałkiem płytek w kuchni. W kuchnio-jadalni i łazience jest terakota, w salonie i na antresoli panele, na ganku linoleum.
- Zamontowałem kamery do monitoringu.

Podsumowania też jeszcze nie zrobiłem, zastanawiam się gdzie podziałem część faktur przy przeprowadzce.

----------


## bt9

Spokojnie do przodu  :smile:  Ważne, że się odezwałeś i wiemy na czym stoisz  :big tongue:  
Życzę sił i oczywiście czekam na kolejne info.

----------


## chilli banana

fajnie, że się odezwałeś ACcel  :smile: 
nie łam się, powoli wszystko skończysz - może ten spadek formy to przesilenie zimowe  :wink: 
muszę ci powiedzieć, że zainspirowaliśmy się twoim pomysłem - papiery złożyliśmy do starostwa przed świętami, do końca tygodnia mam nadzieję będziemy coś wiedzieć  :smile:  tak więc ten teges dzięki za cały dziennik i trzymam kciuki za szybką finalizację projetku  :smile:

----------


## ACCel

Dzięki za dobre słowa, jeszcze chwila wypoczynku i na wiosnę ruszam z kopyta.
Wiele tego nie jest, ale rzeczywiście jakby chęci i motywacji mniej.

----------


## chilli banana

może w międzyczasie ładowania akumulatorów uda ci się podsumowanie kosztów zrobić albo jakieś fotki wrzucić  :wink:

----------


## Kobietapracującażadn

również śledzę cały czas i jak mówiłam kilka miesięcy temu w tym roku startuję tylko u mnie będzie domek na słupach 2.5m nad ziemią na słupach. Przypomnij mi po co udałeś się do urzędu w ogóle? Przecież altanki robi się bez żadnych zgłoszeń i nie trzeba fatygować niepotrzebnie urzędasów.

Powodzenia i dalej trzymam kciuki za wszystko  :smile:

----------


## Kobietapracującażadn

Ah przeleciałam wszystkie wpisy jeszcze raz i już wiem...bo ty domek budujesz a ja to samo zamierzam jako altankę i to z antresolą właśnie  :smile:  jeszcze spytam czy mógłbyś pokazać jak realnie wygląda u ciebie wejście na te dwie antresolę lub jedną (bo nie wiem jak ostatecznie zrobiłeś)? Chodzi mi o widok z ostatniego górnego schodka

----------


## chilli banana

> [...] a ja to samo zamierzam jako altankę i to z antresolą właśnie


Póki ACCel ci nie odpowie - zobacz art 29 prawo budowlane - wolno stojąca altana do 35m2 nie wymaga pozwolenia na budowę, zgłaszasz tylko budowę w starostwie/gminie.

----------


## Kobietapracującażadn

> Póki ACCel ci nie odpowie - zobacz art 29 prawo budowlane - wolno stojąca altana do 35m2 nie wymaga pozwolenia na budowę, zgłaszasz tylko budowę w starostwie/gminie.


 Dzięki chilli banana,czytałam kilka miesięcy temu i teraz też. Wg mnie zgloszenie tez nie jest wymagane w przypadku altan

----------


## ACCel

Zgłoszenie nie jest wymagane dla altany. Ale dyskusyjne byłoby uznanie takiego domu za altanę, definicja altany według sądów jest taka:
"altana to budowla o lekkiej konstrukcji, mająca zazwyczaj ażurowe ściany, budowana w ogrodzie, przeznaczona do odpoczynku."

I nie mówimy o *altanie działkowej*, bo altana działkowa jest konkretnie zdefiniowana i różni się od altany ogrodowej.

----------


## Kobietapracującażadn

nie widzę nigdzie rozróżnienia na altany ogrodowe i działkowe. nie mniej jednak odświeżyłam sobie wiedzę i co wiem to napisałam tutaj http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...15#post7592615

ta definicja którą przytoczyłeś jest nieaktualna już. 

ale...co słychać? wrzucisz jakieś fotki?

----------


## Kobietapracującażadn

Mógłbyś jeszcze pokazać jak wyglądał ostatecznie ten projekt który przeszedł? Ten z 1 antresolą. Bo jestem.ciekawa co się zmieniło że się zgodzili szczególnie że przecież narysowana przez ciebie pustka nad salonem dokładnie spisywała się w przepisy. Dzięki niej Miałeś antresolę mniejsza niż parter i nie zagrodzoną ścianami czy drzwiami od parteru . ah durni ci urzędnicy. Pewnie myśleli że tam masz schody takie długie i opis dotyczy powietrza nad schodami  :big grin:  bo w końcu w linii prostej.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

Fajna koncepcja domku. Możesz wrzucić fotki jak wygląda teraz? Mam pytanie, dlaczego nie dawałeś paroizolacji na ściany?

----------


## ACCel

Ale się uparliście na te fotki  :wink: 
Poniżej dwie fotki z zewnątrz, oraz jedna pokazująca piękno okolicznej natury w zimie (szkoda że może dwa dni takie były).

Zdjęć ze środka na razie nie będę wklejał, bo po pierwsze musiałbym prywatne rzeczy mocno pozgarniać, a po drugie jak robota nie idzie to nie ma się czym chwalić.

----------


## ACCel

> nie widzę nigdzie rozróżnienia na altany ogrodowe i działkowe. nie mniej jednak odświeżyłam sobie wiedzę i co wiem to napisałam tutaj http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...15#post7592615
> 
> ta definicja którą przytoczyłeś jest nieaktualna już. 
> 
> ale...co słychać? wrzucisz jakieś fotki?


To co masz we wskazanym wątku jest poprawne.

W prawie budowlanym są dwie altany:
- altany (bez definicji) w domyśle budowane w ogrodzie przy domu
- altany na terenie ROD które mają jakąś konkretną definicję.

Definicja którą przytoczyłem jest aktualna bo to wyrok sądu i jego interpretacja do "altany bez definicji". Każdy późniejszy wyrok czy interpretacja urzędu może się opierać na tym wyroku sądu.
I tak według mnie na chłopski rozum, altana w ogrodzie przy domu to takie ażurowe szklane coś, albo nawet bez ścian, więc nie domek letniskowy.





> Mógłbyś jeszcze pokazać jak wyglądał ostatecznie ten projekt który przeszedł? Ten z 1 antresolą. Bo jestem.ciekawa co się zmieniło że się zgodzili szczególnie że przecież narysowana przez ciebie pustka nad salonem dokładnie spisywała się w przepisy. Dzięki niej Miałeś antresolę mniejsza niż parter i nie zagrodzoną ścianami czy drzwiami od parteru . ah durni ci urzędnicy. Pewnie myśleli że tam masz schody takie długie i opis dotyczy powietrza nad schodami  bo w końcu w linii prostej.


Niestety nie mogę znaleźć tego na komputerach (za dużo ich mam). To było identyczne jak oryginalnie poza tym że jedna strona nie była opisana jako "antresola" tylko "przestrzeń nad salonem" i nie było kreski przy schodach.
Moja interpretacja różni się od interpretacji urzędu i jest taka jak napisałaś  :wink:  Ale nie miałem czasu na przepychanki z urzędem. Ogólnie może mój projekt wysłany do urzędu był za bardzo szczegółowy. Powinien być taki jak projekt budynku gospodarczego, który kiedyś wklejałem - narysowany od linijki długopisem na kartce papieru w kratkę  :big grin: 




> Fajna koncepcja domku. Możesz wrzucić fotki jak wygląda teraz? Mam pytanie, dlaczego nie dawałeś paroizolacji na ściany?


Dzięki.
Paroizolacji od wewnątrz nie ma, bo nie ma takiej potrzeby, ona chroni głównie wełnę i drewno przed zawilgoceniem, gdy zamknięte są od zewnątrz przez dosyć szczelne OSB. Właściwa kolejność warstw oraz styropian załatwiają kwestię dystrybucji pary wodnej. Czyli OSB od środka i coraz bardziej przepuszczające materiały na zewnątrz.
Jeżeli chodzi o wiatroizolację, to kwestię szczelności budynku mają załatwić duże płyty styropianu od zewnątrz, ale rzeczywiście nie do końca się to udało i gdzieniegdzie czuć przepływ powietrza, zwłaszcza w okolicy rur od wody i kanalizacji, czy też tam gdzie składałem małe kawałki styropianu. Przy okazji robienia sidingu miałem wszystko porządzenie uszczelnić.

----------


## 1igor1

nie śmiało zapytam jak z kosztem wyszedłeś?

----------


## szerszen2000

Super!! Coraz bardziej sie nakręcam na Ac25k, jeśli można ...  :Smile:  jakich przekrojów uzyłeś na stropy i krokwie? 45/195? Rowniez podpytuję o fundusze, czy nie trzeba czasem zaktualizować nazwy projektu  :razz:  dzieki za foty.

----------


## ACCel

Spokojnie, pytajcie. Tak jak kiedyś pisałem, nie przekraczałem zbytnio budżetów na poszczególne elementy. Jakby było więcej niż 25k to się wliczy w ganek, którego nie było w oryginalnym projekcie a daje ponad 7m2  :wink: 
Cały czas się zbieram do podsumowania.

Krokwie i podłoga są z desek 145x45. Przy rozpiętości 2,5m i rozstawie co 40cm całkowicie wystarczy.

----------


## Kobietapracującażadn

Bardzo ci dziękuję za odpowiedź! Ja od kilku dni projektuje gdzie jakie okna dam i muszę wybrać ostateczną koncepcje -bardziej i mniej legalną  :wink:  tak czy siak w tym roku zacznę choćby sie waliło i paliło. Zbieram fundusze i mebluje "altankę"  :smile:  na kartkach papieru żeby mieć pewność że wszystkie obliczenia się sprawdzą i będą funkcjonalne.

Pozdrawiam cię serdecznie.

----------


## ACCel

No to lecimy z podsumowaniem.

Z grubsza domek z gankiem, czyli 59m2, kosztował *34 500 zł netto*. Czyli AC25K+ganek daje nam *AC35K*  :big grin: 
Brutto całość 42 387 zł.

Wracając do pierwotnej postaci bez ganku mamy domek *52m2 za 30 700 netto.*
Przekroczenie budżetu z korektą za ganek wynosi 5400 zł. O przyczynach może później coś napiszę.

Ganek ma 7,2m2 (13,87% powierzchni)
Dół ma 28m2 (powierzchnia pod schodami nie wliczona)
Góra ma 27,1m2 minus przestrzeń "nieużytkowa" 3,2m2 czyli 23,9m2 (oczywiście bez schodów). Po podłodze, wysokość w najniższym miejscu ok 175cm. Z przestrzenią "nieużytkowa" można coś zrobić  :wink: 

Poniżej kalkulacja poszczególnych elementów domu.
Niektóre dane musiałem niestety oszacować, bo albo nie pamiętam ceny, nie mam faktury, albo jeszcze nie kupiłem (blachodachówka) itp
Więc mogą się jeszcze pojawić jakieś zmiany.

----------


## szerszen2000

Super! Dzięki za kosztorys, jesteś wielki! Gdybys miał zrobić to samo na płycie, to jak byś ją zrobił?

----------


## ACCel

> Super! Dzięki za kosztorys, jesteś wielki! Gdybyś miał zrobić to samo na płycie, to jak byś ją zrobił?


Dzięki :roll eyes: 

Z płytą to nie do końca wiem, musiałbym zrobić mocne rozeznanie.

Będę robił budynek gospodarczy 35m2 prawdopodobnie na płycie, ale bez ocieplenia/styropianu. Z tego co czytałem to wystarczy płyta 10cm z pogłębieniami np do 20cm pod elementami nośnymi. I do tego mata zbrojeniowa.
Pewnie zrobiłbym coś takiego z betonu B35 W8 wodoodpornego. W sumie 4,5m3 betonu.
Podejrzewam, że nawet bez pogłębień by się dało.

----------


## ACCel

Inne koszty:
Opłata za przyłącze elektryczne 15kW + koparka + kabel itp - 2050zł
Szambo 3300zł
Woda 8240zł w tym studnia 5500zł.

Zazwyczaj te koszty są zależne od warunków miejscowych.


Dlaczego cały projekt wyszedł drożej niż zakładałem:
- Wymiana gruntu pod domem.
- Droższe drewno o innym przekroju, zamiast amerykańskiego 38x89mm mam skandynawskie 45x95, które objętościowo jest większe o 25%. Na dodatek lokalni dostawcy są drożsi niż przewidywałem.
- Drewno KVH na belki, bo dostawca nie miał większych wymiarów drewna C24.
- Nie zrobiłem konstrukcji balonowej, bo długości drewna u dostawcy nie pasowały, a konstrukcja platformowa pochłania więcej drewna.
- Strasznie dużo pianki poszło na uszczelnienia budynku.
- Tak samo nie oceniłem poprawnie kosztów gwoździ, łączników itp.
- Ceny w sezonie zaczęły rosnąć z dnia na dzień, np OSB czy okna zwykłe.
- Zapomniałem o kosztach boilera  :wink: 
- Koszty akcesoriów do rynien oraz sidingu są większe niż*się zakłada.

----------


## szerszen2000

Co oznacza rozpietość 2.5m ?

----------


## ACCel

> Co oznacza rozpietość 2.5m ?


Rozpiętość czyli odległość pomiędzy dwoma podpartymi końcami, mierzona w poziomie.
W moim wypadku pomiędzy punktami podparcia krokwi czyli ścianą i belką kalenicową jest 2.5m.

----------


## chilli banana

ACCel super wynik finansowy za taki domek  :smile:  Wiosną chcesz dokończyć prace przy małym domku tak, a kiedy zamierzasz ruszyć z dużym domem?

----------


## ACCel

> ACCel super wynik finansowy za taki domek  Wiosną chcesz dokończyć prace przy małym domku tak, a kiedy zamierzasz ruszyć z dużym domem?


Dzięki.
W tym roku mam do zrobienia:
- Dokończenie i wykończenie domku.
- Budynek gospodarczy + wiata lub drugi budynek gospodarczy, uwzględniając podniesienie gruntu o 1m.
- Ogrodzenie uwzględniając podniesienie gruntu o 1m.
- Domek na drzewie dla dzieci, bez drzewa :wink: 

Z docelowym domem mi się teraz nie śpieszy. Najpierw muszę koncepcję opracować, a potem uzyskać WZ.
Najwcześniej w następną zimę zacznę z projektem.

----------


## chilli banana

Będzie się działo  :smile:  powodzenia i mam nadzieję, że będziesz kontynuował wątek  :smile:

----------


## Wuzyk011

Chyba wszyscy się cieszą, że dałeś w końcu znać co u Ciebie. Ale wszyscy czekamy na zdjęcia!!!  :big grin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## ACCel

> Chyba wszyscy się cieszą, że dałeś w końcu znać co u Ciebie. Ale wszyscy czekamy na zdjęcia!!!


No były, dwa  :big grin: 
Nie tak łatwo zrobić porządek w środku aby porobić zdjęcia  :sad:

----------


## golfmk1

Ja bardzo czekam na zdjecia wnętrza może w końcu uda mi sie przekonać żone do budowy podobnego domku.

----------


## Wuzyk011

Ciekawią mnie dwie rzeczy:
-Jak to jest z tą rekuperacją? rozpisz się na ten temat  :smile:  jakiś schemat, parametry.... wiem, że jest o tym temat, ale ma pierdyliard postów i nic nie idzie tam znaleźć.
-Przekrój ścian, właśnie nie rozumiem jak jest z tą dyfuzyjnością ze styropianem w ścianie. U ciebie płyta OSB jest tylko do usztywnienia konstrukcji, tak? Jak czytam inne forum "buduj z zapałek"dot com wszędzie jest folia płyta wełna-kantówki płyta folia. Napisz też jak wygląda sprawa z ogrzewaniem, w sensie jak wychodzi to kosztowo. Czy tak jak zakładałeś? I co byś teraz zmienił gdybyś stawiał domek jeszcze raz.

----------


## ACCel

> Ciekawią mnie dwie rzeczy:
> -Jak to jest z tą rekuperacją? rozpisz się na ten temat  jakiś schemat, parametry.... wiem, że jest o tym temat, ale ma pierdyliard postów i nic nie idzie tam znaleźć.
> -Przekrój ścian, właśnie nie rozumiem jak jest z tą dyfuzyjnością ze styropianem w ścianie. U ciebie płyta OSB jest tylko do usztywnienia konstrukcji, tak? Jak czytam inne forum "buduj z zapałek"dot com wszędzie jest folia płyta wełna-kantówki płyta folia. Napisz też jak wygląda sprawa z ogrzewaniem, w sensie jak wychodzi to kosztowo. Czy tak jak zakładałeś? I co byś teraz zmienił gdybyś stawiał domek jeszcze raz.


Rekuperacji jeszcze nie ma, to znaczy mam zwisające pod sufitem PE-Fleksy, mam zakupiony wymiennik i inne graty typu wentylatory, zasilacz.
Wymiennik będzie z XPS 5cm, skrzynki z XPS 3mm. Coś w stylu reku kolegi Daniellos z wątku:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...82a-DIY/page15

Kwestia dyfuzyjności w moim wypadku jest prosta - jak wejdzie wilgoć (para wodna) do ściany to niech wyjdzie.
W zwykłych szkieletach z wełną jest inaczej - "nie dopuścić do wejścia wilgoci" bo wełna i drewno są wrażliwe, a na dodatek na końcu jest OSB które blokuje wyjście wilgoci. Ale dla mnie to trochę utopia, trudno jest zadbać o taką super szczelność trzeba się martwić o każde gniazdko, okna itp itd

Więc mamy OSB (głównie usztywnia, ale jak już*jest to trochę blokuje parę wodną), Potem drewno i styro 9cm, a na końcu styro 6cm. Styro ma współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego pary wodnej rzędu 20-40 czyli nie mały i nie duży. Jak się tam wilgoć dostanie to spokojnie wyjdzie, pozwala także na schnięcie drewna jeżeli by dostała się tam woda.

Dla porównania zwykłe mury mają współczynnik rzędu 3-12, więc tam też para wodna się porusza, a na wierzchu zawsze jest styropian.

Na samym wierzchu mam bardzo duże płyty styro, które w teorii powinno łatwo dać się uszczelnić po krawędziach, ale jeszcze muszę to poprawić, przy okazji kładzenia sidingu.

Aktualnie ogrzewam głównie klimatyzatorem LG Prestige DM12RP który ma 2,9kW mocy grzewczej w ujemnych temperaturach. Jak były ostatnie mrozy to dogrzewałem konwektorem 1,5kW, mam też matę grzewczą 170W w łazience.

Klima ma system pokazujący zużycie energii. Zużycie energii przez klimę w listopadzie 212kWh, grudniu 346kWh (nie dogrzewałem niczym innym), styczniu 436kWh (dogrzewałem). Podejrzewam że cały okres grzewczy będzie kosztował poniżej 1500zł. 
Gdzieś na pierwszych stronach obliczałem ok 5000-6000kWh zapotrzebowania na rok, z COP=3 daje to 2000kWh energii czyli 1200zł.

Sumaryczne zużycie energii październik-listopad 1500kWh (450zł/mies), grudzień-styczeń 1800kWh (550zł/mies). Rodzina 2+2.

Co bym zmienił:
1. Fundament - płyta.
2. Wysokość ścian 2,5m bo tyle ma OSB a ja zrobiłem 2,6m.
3. XPS na okna bym zamówił cięty ploterem na wymiar tak żeby tylko wstawić i uszczelnić szybę na gotowo - dużo czasu zajmują obróbki zewnętrzne.
4. Zaczął bym wcześniej, w marcu-kwietniu.

----------


## szuszu

> Przy okazji kwestii pokrycia dachu blachodachówką, naszła mnie pewna wątpliwość. Chciałem przykręcać blachodachówkę bezpośrednio do blachy płyty warstwowej, wykorzystując wkręty farmerskie do metalu takie jak na zdjęciu:
> 
> 
> Ale czy to będzie wystarczająco wytrzymałe?


A producent płyt warstwowych przewiduje jakieś rozwiązanie? Moim zdaniem to powinieneś przykręcić łaty, przez płyty do konstrukcji, wtedy blachodachówka standardowo do łat. Te wkręty farmerskie są przewidziane do kręcenia w drewno, do blachy jeśli już musiałbyś użyć dedykowanych blachowkrętów, czyli z drobniejszym gwintem do tego oczywiście podkładki "blaszano-gumowe", bo nie widziałem takich gotowców. Ale mimo wszystko blacha z płyty warstwowej prawdopodobnie nie jest projektowana do trzymania połaci. Wez też pod uwagę, że blachodachówka na słońcu będzie pracować po swojemu, płyty po swojemu i to wszystko może się rozchwiać na łączeniu.

----------


## Piczman

Cześć.

Trafiłem na Twój dziennik i interesuje mnie budowa podobnego domku.
Wiele się dowiedziałem odnośnie kwestii prawnych ale jedna sprawa nie jest mi jasna i nigdzie nie mogę doczytać?
Interesuje mnie kwestia budowy na działce bez wydanych WZ ani nie objętej żadnym planem!?
Jesteś na bierząco więc może byś podpowiedział coś w tej kwestii bo z tego co doczytałem Ty nie masz WZ na działkę??

Z góry dzięki za pomoc i kibicuję Twoim poczynaniom  :Smile:

----------


## Gosciu Nieznajomy

Accel czy mógłbys udostepnic tutaj rysunki , jakies szkice twojego domku ? chce zbudowac niemalze identyczny ( troche inne wymiary ) ale rozwiązania konstrukcyjne które zastosowales u siebie bardzo mi odpowiadaja , najbardziej zastanawia mnie podłoga na antresoli , przekrój i rozstaw belek , ogólnie jej konstrukcja?? i te dwa słupy nośne które ida przez cała wysokosc dommku na których wsparta jest belka kalenicy , czy one sa przymocowane do podłogi ? czy ida przez podłoge do tych dwóch  wiekszych słupów fundamentowych i tam sa mocowane ? jestem amatorem ale bardzo zdeterminowanym zeby wybudowac takmi domek samemu , byłbym bardzo wdzieczny gdybys wyjasnił tych pare kwestji , równiez Ci kibicuje!!! bardzo ciekawy projekt !! pozdrawiam serdecznie!!

----------


## minidom

No nieźle to wyszło  :smile:  ale czasu też Ci dużo pochłonęło  :wink:

----------


## ACCel

> A producent płyt warstwowych przewiduje jakieś rozwiązanie? Moim zdaniem to powinieneś przykręcić łaty, przez płyty do konstrukcji, wtedy blachodachówka standardowo do łat. Te wkręty farmerskie są przewidziane do kręcenia w drewno, do blachy jeśli już musiałbyś użyć dedykowanych blachowkrętów, czyli z drobniejszym gwintem do tego oczywiście podkładki "blaszano-gumowe", bo nie widziałem takich gotowców. Ale mimo wszystko blacha z płyty warstwowej prawdopodobnie nie jest projektowana do trzymania połaci. Wez też pod uwagę, że blachodachówka na słońcu będzie pracować po swojemu, płyty po swojemu i to wszystko może się rozchwiać na łączeniu.


Wszystko wskazuje na to że jakieś łaty będą. W jednym składzie sugerowali łaty metalowe czyli wykonane z blachy 0,7mm.

----------


## ACCel

> Cześć.
> 
> Trafiłem na Twój dziennik i interesuje mnie budowa podobnego domku.
> Wiele się dowiedziałem odnośnie kwestii prawnych ale jedna sprawa nie jest mi jasna i nigdzie nie mogę doczytać?
> Interesuje mnie kwestia budowy na działce bez wydanych WZ ani nie objętej żadnym planem!?
> Jesteś na bierząco więc może byś podpowiedział coś w tej kwestii bo z tego co doczytałem Ty nie masz WZ na działkę??
> 
> Z góry dzięki za pomoc i kibicuję Twoim poczynaniom


Cześć.

Mam grunty rolne klasy IVb, bez MPZP. Oprócz tego budynku zgłaszałem jeszcze szambo i budynek gospodarczy. Wszystko bez WZ.
Moja gmina potwierdza że budynki na zgłoszenie nie wymagają WZ. Starostwo się nie sprzeciwia w tym temacie.
Przepisy są nie do końca jednoznaczne, ja zawsze prewencyjnie dołączałem do zgłoszenia stanowisko Głównego Urzędu Nadzoru Budowlanego w tej sprawie:
https://www.gunb.gov.pl/sites/defaul...6_100517_0.pdf
Tym dokumentem możesz się posiłkować szukając konkretnych przepisów.

Dodatkowo trzeba wiedzieć, że odrolnienie gruntów niższych klas jest deklaratywne, tzn. gmina ma obowiązek bez sprzeciwu to zrobić. U mnie odbywa się to za pomocą pieczątki uzyskanej w Starostwie coś w rodzaju "nie wymaga decyzji o odrolnieniu".

----------


## ACCel

> No nieźle to wyszło  ale czasu też Ci dużo pochłonęło


Dzięki!
Czas? Niestety brak doświadczenia, brak przyzwyczajenia do pracy fizycznej.
Dodatkowo dochodzi kwestia dostępności pomocników. Większość robiłem sam z żoną.
Ale nie wiem czy dałoby się jakoś szybciej.

Nie wyobraziłem sobie także, że to wszystko takie wysokie, a na wysokości się tragicznie pracuje.
Ale efekt jest ekstra (no może jeszcze odrobinę trzeba uzupełnić braki).

Będę robił budynek gospodarczy to będzie porównanie ile czasu się robi niski budynek.

----------


## ACCel

Łapcie rysunki.
*WYJĄTKOWO WAŻNA UWAGA: to nie jest projekt budowlany ani konstrukcyjny a ja nie jestem projektantem ani konstruktorem. Udostępniam tylko koncepcję. Cokolwiek z tym zrobicie robicie na własną odpowiedzialność.*

Jako że jest to jakaś forma mojego wysiłku twórczego, to udostępniam go na darmowej licencji Creative Commons, wariant CC BY-NC-SA 4.0 (Uznanie autorstwa-Użycie niekomercyjne-Na tych samych warunkach 4.0 Międzynarodowe) 
https://creativecommons.org/licenses...sa/4.0/deed.pl
W skrócie możecie z tym robić co chcecie byle nie komercyjnie, byle prace pochodne były na tej samej licencji(!), oraz ze wspomnieniem autora czyli mnie oraz wprowadzonych zmian.

*Szkielet lekki* z rozstawem 400mm. 
Konstrukcja oparta jest o materiały Amerykańskie i Kanadyjskie, głównie ten: https://www.cmhc-schl.gc.ca/odpub/pdf/61010.pdf
oraz uwzględnia wytyczne tzw. Advanced House Framing.
Całość w większości połączona gwoździami z odrobiną kątowników, łączników i wkrętów ciesielskich.
*Właściwe umiejscowienie gwoździ jest kluczowe dla konstrukcji!*
Polecam zobaczyć zasady wykonywania budynku, przystępnie podane na stronie http://budujzdrewna.pl/category/domy...rukcja-budynku

Dla wizualizacji macie zdjęcie wykonania:








*Ściany*
Ściany 45x95
Belki nad mniejszymi oknami 1x 45x195 (mogą też być 45x145)
Belki nad większymi oknami 2x 45x195 klejone
Obicie od wewnątrz OSB 12mm klejone oraz przybijane lub przykręcane.
Pionowe słupy 140x140 posadzone na dolnej belce podłogi (może to być sklejone 3x 45x145)


Duży klik 



Duży klik 


Duży klik 


Duży klik 

*
Podłoga.*
Warstwa dolna 2x 45x195 klejone.
Środkowa dolna belka 3x 45x195 klejona.
Legary 45x145 co 400mm.
Pokrycie OSB 22mm klejone i przybijane.

Duży klik 


*Dach.*
Krokwie 45x145 w rozstawie 400mm
Jętki 45x95 (brak na rysunku)
Belka kalenicowa 100x200 podparta dwoma słupami po środku (bardzo ważne!), może to być też klejone 2x 45x220/3x 45x195


Duży klik 

*
Antresola.*
Nie mam rysunków.
Legary 45x145.
Pokrycie OSB 22mm klejone i przybijane.
Belki podtrzymujące po środku 100x200, może to być też klejone 2x 45x220/3x 45x195

*Schody.*
Belki 45x145 (lepsze byłyby 45x195)

*
Ganek.*
Podłoga 2x 45x195, 1x 45x145. Pokrycie OSB 22mm klejone i przybijane.
Krokwie 45x95
Ściany 45x95
Belka nad drzwiami 45x145

Duży klik 


Duży klik

----------


## Gosciu Nieznajomy

Wielkie dzięki !!!! a miałbym prosbe jeszcze masz moze jakies foto jak dokładnie te dwie belki podtrzymujace belke kalenicowa były mocowane ? to mnie najbardziej zastanawia , ty tam w podlodze zostawiłes miejsce na nie? , tzn, takie ,, otwory'' dwa kwadraty po 14cm i puzniej je tam dopasowałes ? czy te belki stoją normalnie na podłodze na osb przymocowane do osb
 w miejscu gdzie pod spodem opiera swój cieżar na belce podwalinowej ?? wybacz za takie pytania ale naprawde jestem amatorem i nie chcialbym czegos zjeb*c przy budowie swojego 35m2...

----------


## golfmk1

A ja miał bym inne pytanie czy np w takim domku można bardziej wypuścić dach, i czy np można zrobic wiekszy ganek i później zmienić jego uzytkowanie na pokój ?? bo nie ukrywam że taki dom byłby dla mnie idealny 3 pokoje na których mi zależy.

----------


## ACCel

> Wielkie dzięki !!!! a miałbym prosbe jeszcze masz moze jakies foto jak dokładnie te dwie belki podtrzymujace belke kalenicowa były mocowane ? to mnie najbardziej zastanawia , ty tam w podlodze zostawiłes miejsce na nie? , tzn, takie ,, otwory'' dwa kwadraty po 14cm i puzniej je tam dopasowałes ? czy te belki stoją normalnie na podłodze na osb przymocowane do osb
>  w miejscu gdzie pod spodem opiera swój cieżar na belce podwalinowej ?? wybacz za takie pytania ale naprawde jestem amatorem i nie chcialbym czegos zjeb*c przy budowie swojego 35m2...


Belka leży na słupach. Po bokach płytki perforowane, od spodu kątowniki ze wzmocnieniem, oprócz tego jednostronnie miecze klejone i przykręcone.

Słupy stoją na belce (tej potrójnej), po bokach płytki perforowane, na ukos wkręty ciesielskie.
Dopiero potem zrobiłem osb wokół nich.

----------


## ACCel

> A ja miał bym inne pytanie czy np w takim domku można bardziej wypuścić dach, i czy np można zrobic wiekszy ganek i później zmienić jego uzytkowanie na pokój ?? bo nie ukrywam że taki dom byłby dla mnie idealny 3 pokoje na których mi zależy.


Użytkowania samego ganku nie zmienisz, musisz całego domu. Dach może być dowolny, z dużym okapem także. Ganek do 35m2.

Zmiana sposobu użytkowania to mnóstwo papierkowej roboty, zgodności z WZ (czasami nieistniejącymi) itp itd.

----------


## ucze sie na swoich b

a jak ja dzwonilem z zapytaniem o 35 m2 na zgloszenie to mi mila pani powiedziala ze moge drugie 35 m2 wybudowac na mojej dzialce ale cytuje nie  zwiazany konstrukcyjnie ani funkcjonalnie z tym pierwszym ma byc????
jak to jest?????

decyduje sie na podobny tylko na fundamecie juz wybudowanym <budowa stanela 4 lata tem w zwiazku ze zmiana miejsca zamieszkania> ,moze z podlogowka na dole i przewymiarowanymi grzejnikami na antresoli,bufor i prad albo koza
przez dwa lata budowalem domy za granica w takiej technologji tylko osb od zewnatrz, najlepiej jeszcze klejone i gwozdzie co 10 cm--jak dodasz osb od wewnatrz to taka sciana nawet pekniec zadnych nie bedzie miala po zaszpachlowaniu bo nie ma co sie ruszac.pracuje minimalnie

----------


## golfmk1

Zastanawia mnie co by mi grozilo gdyby mnie sprawdzili że w zgłoszonym ganku mam pokój?? . A jest taka możliwosć zmiany sposobu użytkowania domu rekreacji indywidualnej na mieszkalny, i czy w takim wypadku np po zakończonych pracach zmienił bym na mieszkalny z jakimi kosztami by się to wiązało i papierami ??

----------


## szerszen2000

Super! Dzięki! Kawał dobrej roboty! Tak hipotetycznie/praktycznie, ile możnaby zejść niżej z kolankiem, by było dalej " urzytkowo" w twoim zamyśle jest 175 kolankowa  plus jakieś 1.5 od początku dachu, to jakieś 3.25 w szczycie? Ewentualnie kolanko 175  kąt dachu 12stopni to dałoby około plus pół metra.... jak myślisz? Chyba że tam zrobiłeś strych na reku....

----------


## ACCel

> Super! Dzięki! Kawał dobrej roboty! Tak hipotetycznie/praktycznie, ile możnaby zejść niżej z kolankiem, by było dalej " urzytkowo" w twoim zamyśle jest 175 kolankowa  plus jakieś 1.5 od początku dachu, to jakieś 3.25 w szczycie? Ewentualnie kolanko 175  kąt dachu 12stopni to dałoby około plus pół metra.... jak myślisz? Chyba że tam zrobiłeś strych na reku....


Wysokość ścianki można modyfikować, ale trzeba wziąć pod uwagę że u mnie schody kończą się 1m od ścianki.

Niższy kąt dachu spowoduje że budynek będzie jeszcze gorzej wyglądać. 
I trzeba będzie się martwić bardziej śniegiem (nie spada tak łatwo przy większych ilościach i nie wiem czy przekroje krokwi były by takie same) oraz kwestiami odpływania wody (chociaż płyty warstwowe dachowe są chyba od 5 stopni, a blachodachówka pewnie około 10).

Myślę że jest inna fajna opcja jakby ktoś planował taki budynek na dłużej.
Zrobienie okapów tak aby wychodziły po 3m z każdej strony. Pod jednym okapem można by zrobić ganek+miejsce na samochód, a pod drugim taras, a budynek wyglądałby jakby miał 70m2 powierzchni w rzucie. Byłby taki normalniejszy z wyglądu.
Tylko nie do końca są jasne interpretacje przepisów w zakresie takiego dużego okapu/tarasu.

----------


## ACCel

> a jak ja dzwonilem z zapytaniem o 35 m2 na zgloszenie to mi mila pani powiedziala ze moge drugie 35 m2 wybudowac na mojej dzialce ale cytuje nie  zwiazany konstrukcyjnie ani funkcjonalnie z tym pierwszym ma byc????
> jak to jest?????


Ale o co pytałeś? Dwa różne budynki są "wolnostojące".




> Zastanawia mnie co by mi grozilo gdyby mnie sprawdzili że w zgłoszonym ganku mam pokój?? . A jest taka możliwosć zmiany sposobu użytkowania domu rekreacji indywidualnej na mieszkalny, i czy w takim wypadku np po zakończonych pracach zmienił bym na mieszkalny z jakimi kosztami by się to wiązało i papierami ??


Samowola budowlana i chyba wszelkie pochodne jej konsekwencji.

Zmiana sposobu użytkowania to między innymi zbadanie zgodności z WZ, ekspertyzy technicznej itp:
https://www.biznes.gov.pl/opisy-proc...tu-budowlanego
Co gorsze zgodnie z prawem trzeba to zgłosić "przed" zmianą.

Jako bardzo dużą ciekawostkę można właściwie potraktować te WZ. A co jak nie masz WZ? Albo co gorsza nie uzyskasz WZ?
Wyobraźcie sobie, że wybudowaliście dom letniskowy z płaskim dachem, a nigdy urząd by wam nie dał WZ na płaski dach, albo linia zabudowy się nie zgadza (w wielu gminach tak jest). I teraz macie taki budynek letniskowy jako budowa dokonana legalnie, czy urząd może nie wydać*WZ na taki budynek? Taki trochę problem jajka i kury.
Art 71. pkt 5 ust 2:
"2) narusza  ustalenia  obowiązującego  miejscowego  planu  zagospodarowania przestrzennego i innych aktów prawa miejscowego albo decyzji o warunkach budowy  i zagospodarowania  terenu,  w przypadku  braku  obowiązującego miejscowego planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego;"
Dlatego może warto uzyskać WZ na taki budynek.

----------


## ucze sie na swoich b

Cytat Napisał ucze sie na swoich b  Zobacz post
a jak ja dzwonilem z zapytaniem o 35 m2 na zgloszenie to mi mila pani powiedziala ze moge drugie 35 m2 wybudowac na mojej dzialce ale cytuje nie zwiazany konstrukcyjnie ani funkcjonalnie z tym pierwszym ma byc????
jak to jest?????
Ale o co pytałeś? Dwa różne budynki są "wolnostojące".

mam obecnie fundament 6.5-10.5  chcialbym  na zgloszenie zrobic 35 m2 na nim a potem obok na drugie zgloszenie dostawic ogrod zimowy z kominkiem okolo 30m2 i zeby bylo wspolne przejscie z domku do ogrodu.domek i ogrod mieli by wspolna sciane

----------


## ACCel

> mam obecnie fundament 6.5-10.5  chcialbym  na zgloszenie zrobic 35 m2 na nim a potem obok na drugie zgloszenie dostawic ogrod zimowy z kominkiem okolo 30m2 i zeby bylo wspolne przejscie z domku do ogrodu.domek i ogrod mieli by wspolna sciane


Dla mnie jest sprawa dosyć*jasna, ale urzędy robią swoje.

Art. 29. ust. 1 pkt 2.
"wolno  stojących  parterowych  budynków  gospodarczych,  garaży,  wiat  lub 
przydomowych  ganków  i  oranżerii  (ogrodów  zimowych)  o  powierzchni 
zabudowy do 35 m2, przy czym łączna liczba tych obiektów na działce nie 
może przekraczać dwóch na każde 500 m2 powierzchni działki;"

Zgodnie z wszystkimi interpretacjami i wyrokami sądów w tym punkcie przed słowem "lub" budynki są "wolnostojące" a to co po słowie "lub" jest tylko "przydomowe".
Czyli oranżeria jest "przydomowa" a nie "wolnostojąca". 
Pozostaje jeszcze swoboda interpretacji "przydomowa", bo z tym różnie bywa i mogą powiedzieć że domek letniskowy ("budynek rekreacji indywidualnej") to nie jest dom.

----------


## golfmk1

Czyli np jeżeli bym chciał zrobic mieszkalny budynek to czy przed wybudowaniem zglaszam budowe domu rekreacyjnego, załóżmy że dostaje pozwolenie odczekuje 2 miesiace po czym zglaszam przekształcenie budynku na mieszkalny ?? zmierzam do tego żeby nie zostać na lodzie z domem rekreacyjnym przym moje zalożenie jest go przekształcic i niechciał bym żeby mi tego zabroniono.

----------


## ACCel

> Czyli np jeżeli bym chciał zrobic mieszkalny budynek to czy przed wybudowaniem zglaszam budowe domu rekreacyjnego, załóżmy że dostaje pozwolenie odczekuje 2 miesiace po czym zglaszam przekształcenie budynku na mieszkalny ?? zmierzam do tego żeby nie zostać na lodzie z domem rekreacyjnym przym moje zalożenie jest go przekształcic i niechciał bym żeby mi tego zabroniono.


"parterowy budynek rekreacji indywidualnej, rozumiany jako budynek przeznaczony do okresowego wypoczynku"
To jakby nie było jest budynek mieszkalny  :wink:  Ja niczego nie przekształcam. Okresowo (nawet często) w nim przecież*wypoczywam.

Jak chcesz na tip top to robisz tak:
Uzyskujesz WZ na dom taki jak chcesz po przekształceniu.
Potem budujesz rekreacyjny, upewniając się, że ma wszystkie wymagane technicznie elementy jednorodzinnego (bo będzie ekspertyza techniczna).
Potem przekształcasz.

----------


## golfmk1

Mam nadzieje ze projektu nie bd potrzebował ??  A jakie były by to koszta oczywiscie tak mniej wiecej . Zależy mi na przekształceniu budynku z 2 kwesti podatku no i mozliwości meldunku.

----------


## Piczman

No ok, zgłoszenie-decyzja pozytywna-budowa- co dalej?
Jakiś odbiór? Samego domku, instalacji wodnej, elektrycznej, kanalizacji?

----------


## ACCel

> No ok, zgłoszenie-decyzja pozytywna-budowa- co dalej?
> Jakiś odbiór? Samego domku, instalacji wodnej, elektrycznej, kanalizacji?


Nic, budujesz i koniec. Tego się nie odbiera. Tylko jeszcze nie wiem jak się załapuje na podatek od nieruchomości (10x mieszkalny).

----------


## ACCel

> Mam nadzieje ze projektu nie bd potrzebował ??  A jakie były by to koszta oczywiscie tak mniej wiecej . Zależy mi na przekształceniu budynku z 2 kwesti podatku no i mozliwości meldunku.


Niestety nie znam odpowiedzi..

----------


## Gosciu Nieznajomy

a jak sie sprawują sciany bez wiatro i paroizolacji ? oddychaja ? czy wilgoc wychodzi ? pomysł ten zeby tych izolacji nie uzywac wziołes z tych ksiazek z tabelami z Kanady? , bo jezeli sie chwile zastanowic nad tym ma to jakis sens , pytam bo wlasnie zastanawiam sie jak zrobic u siebie czy z izolacjąmi czy tak jak ty bez zeby sciany sobie oddychały , ALE JAK TO SIE SPARWDZA W PRAKTYCE ?

----------


## szuszu

> Nic, budujesz i koniec. Tego się nie odbiera. Tylko jeszcze nie wiem jak się załapuje na podatek od nieruchomości (10x mieszkalny).


Teoretycznie powinno się gotowy budenek zinwentaryzować geodezyjnie, z tym chyba do gminy i tam sobie przeliczą podatek. W praktyce mało kto to robi. Ja planuję, ale jak skończę, koniec planuję za jakieś 5 lat  :big tongue:

----------


## ACCel

> a jak sie sprawują sciany bez wiatro i paroizolacji ? oddychaja ? czy wilgoc wychodzi ? pomysł ten zeby tych izolacji nie uzywac wziołes z tych ksiazek z tabelami z Kanady? , bo jezeli sie chwile zastanowic nad tym ma to jakis sens , pytam bo wlasnie zastanawiam sie jak zrobic u siebie czy z izolacjąmi czy tak jak ty bez zeby sciany sobie oddychały , ALE JAK TO SIE SPARWDZA W PRAKTYCE ?


Nie używaj słowa "oddychały" bo będzie jatka forumowa  :wink: 

Na 6 stronie jest potwierdzenie moich pomysłów:



> Konstruktorzy z Ameryki Północnej wyciągnęli wnioski z lekcji styropian na zapleśniałym OSB i zaczynają stosować styropian w rozsądny sposób czyli styro jako główna zewnętrzna powłoka, przy okazji stanowiąca kontrolę wilgoci (oczywiście na wierzchu coś dodającego odporność mechaniczną/UV). 
> Dla klimatu zimnego podobnego do naszego wystarczy same styro, OSB tylko ewentualnie do usztywnienia ścian w narożnikach (ale można tez ukośne drewniane/metalowe usztywnienia).
> Jednocześnie znajduje to także uzasadnienie ekonomiczne. 
> Miło zobaczyć, że moje własne założenia co do budowy ściany znajdują potwierdzenie w innych profesjonalnych źródłach.
> 
> https://buildingscience.com/sites/de..._Sheathing.pdf
> https://buildingscience.com/document...vanced-framing



W praktyce mam tylko jedną uwagę - trzeba się przyłożyć aby zrobić pełną szczelność klejąc styropian z zewnątrz (mam to poprawić przy robieniu sidingu) i wiatroizolacja z zewnątrz może to ułatwić.
Paroizolacja jest zbędna.

----------


## ACCel

> Teoretycznie powinno się gotowy budenek zinwentaryzować geodezyjnie, z tym chyba do gminy i tam sobie przeliczą podatek. W praktyce mało kto to robi. Ja planuję, ale jak skończę, koniec planuję za jakieś 5 lat


Artykuły z internetu twierdzą, że przy budynku na zgłoszenie nie ma konieczności.

Podobno geodeci mają obowiązek nanieść na mapę zawsze zauważone braki. Mój przepust nad rowem nagle pojawił się na mapie gminnej, a ja ich nie powiadamiałem o tym że zrobiłem (bo nie ma takiej potrzeby), więc przy okazji jakiś geodeta musiał*go nanieść.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Hej, co powiesz o akustyce? W ścianach masz styropian który nie jest za dobry do tłumienia dźwięków. Siedząc w domu z pola dużo dźwięków przechodzi do środka?

----------


## minidom

> Hej, co powiesz o akustyce? W ścianach masz styropian który nie jest za dobry do tłumienia dźwięków. Siedząc w domu z pola dużo dźwięków przechodzi do środka?


Weź to na logikę  :smile:  kto się buduje obok warsztatu gdzie tną blachy albo obok autostrady  :big grin:

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Weź to na logikę  kto się buduje obok warsztatu gdzie tną blachy albo obok autostrady


Pewnie mało kto ale nigdy nie wiadomo czy coś takiego obok nie stanie w jakimś tam czasie a tak się zdarza. Po drugie nie tylko z tego są hałasy. Tak samo hałas powstały w domu lepiej żeby na zewnątrz nie wychodził. Przykładowo jak się ma zły dzień i chce się wrzasnąć czy głośno posłuchać muzyki to niekoniecznie się chce aby to sąsiedzi słyszeli. Też nie muszę słyszeć każdy samochód który przejedzie obok domu.

----------


## minidom

ja tam napieram muzę na maxa i ledwo słychać na zewnątrz  :big grin:  jak wieje na maxa też jest git, obok mam zakład co tną non stop stal i prawie ich nie słyszą  :big grin:  więc dla mnie jest bajka

----------


## ACCel

> Hej, co powiesz o akustyce? W ścianach masz styropian który nie jest za dobry do tłumienia dźwięków. Siedząc w domu z pola dużo dźwięków przechodzi do środka?


Akustyka jest słaba. Nie mam jeszcze pokrycia zewnętrznego i części wewnętrznego. Wszystko jeszcze się okaże.

U nas jest "dwór" chociaż to pole :wink:  Więc z dworu słyszę przejeżdżające samochody.

Ale na akustykę jest wiele sposobów: np. podwójne pokrycie, także profile kapeluszowe działają cuda.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Akustyka jest słaba. Nie mam jeszcze pokrycia zewnętrznego i części wewnętrznego. Wszystko jeszcze się okaże.
> 
> U nas jest "dwór" chociaż to pole Więc z dworu słyszę przejeżdżające samochody.
> 
> Ale na akustykę jest wiele sposobów: np. podwójne pokrycie, także profile kapeluszowe działają cuda.


trzeba było dawać wełnę w ścianach, jest chyba nawet tańsza od styro i przynajmniej lepiej izoluje akustycznie. Na pewno jak skończysz kłaść pokrycie to trochę to pomoże, ale raczej cudów nie będzie. To i tak z tego co zrozumiałem masz domek przejściowy. Jak już wybudujesz końcowy domek to co zrobisz z tym obecnie? Sprzedasz komuś?

----------


## ACCel

> trzeba było dawać wełnę w ścianach, jest chyba nawet tańsza od styro i przynajmniej lepiej izoluje akustycznie. Na pewno jak skończysz kłaść pokrycie to trochę to pomoże, ale raczej cudów nie będzie. To i tak z tego co zrozumiałem masz domek przejściowy. Jak już wybudujesz końcowy domek to co zrobisz z tym obecnie? Sprzedasz komuś?


Nigdy w życiu. Wełna ma same wady, poza akustyką.

Przyniosę go w inne miejsce i sprzedam z kawałkiem terenu z dużym zyskiem :wink:

----------


## paatryczek1900

witam,
Chciałbym się zapytać na jakiej zasadzie jest dobudowany ganek? Jest to osobny budynek ? Czy nie musi być on wolnostojący? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ACCel

> witam,
> Chciałbym się zapytać na jakiej zasadzie jest dobudowany ganek? Jest to osobny budynek ? Czy nie musi być on wolnostojący? 
> Pozdrawiam


Ganek jaki jest każdy widzi :wink: 

Ganek to... po prostu ganek :wink:  jest taki w prawie budowlanym "przydomowy ganek do 35m2". Na poprzedniej stronie masz cytat całego artykułu PB.

----------


## paatryczek1900

Czyli tak jak dom na zgłoszenie?

----------


## ACCel

Tak, na zgłoszenie.


Ciekawostki idą z nowym prawem budowlanym zwanym Kodeksem Urbanistyczno Budowlanym. Wygląda toto na napisane od zera, więc może się okazać że jest w nim mnóstwo niedopatrzeń, albo możliwości nadmiernej interpretacji (bez "precedensów" z sądów administracyjnych = głupia dyskusja z urzędnikami).

Na początek jest tam też takie określenie potworek nazwane "zgoda inwestycyjna" - zastępstwo zgłoszenia i pozwolenia, ale posiadające dokładnie takie same funkcje. Jakby na siłę petent musiał się zgadzać z urzędem.

Rzuciłem okiem na podobne budynki i okazuje się że projekt zakłada Kategorie budynków:
Kategoria 2:
1. Budynek letniskowy do 35m2 powierzchni całkowitej.
2. Budynek pomocniczy do 35m2 powierzchni całkowitej.
3. Budynek produkcyjny do 35m2 powierzchni całkowitej.
4. Budynek usługowy do 35m2 powierzchni całkowitej.
5. Rozbudowa polegająca na zabudowie  balkonu, tarasu lub loggii.

Nie widzę limitu co do wysokości ani liczby kondygnacji(!). Bez planu miejscowego 21 dni na zgodę.

*EDYCJA:*
Jednak nie zauważyłem dziwnego terminu "powierzchnia całkowita" - jest to suma powierzchni wszystkich kondygnacji, a powierzchnia kondygnacji to powierzchnia po obrysie zewnętrznym.
Więc i tak zostaje max 35m2 zabudowy (jeżeli jest to budynek parterowy), oczywiście antresola to nie kondygnacja.

Kategoria 3:
1. Budynek letniskowy powyżej 35m2 do 70m2 powierzchni całkowitej.
2. Budynek inwentarski do 70m2 powierzchni całkowitej.
3. Budynek pomocniczy powyżej 35m2 do 70m2 powierzchni całkowitej.
4. Budynek produkcyjny powyżej 35m2 do 70m2 powierzchni całkowitej.
5. Budynek  usługowy   powyżej 35m2 do 70m2 powierzchni.

Kategoria 4 to budynki jednorodzinne i większe letniskowe itd.

Dla kategorii 3-4  krok wstecz, dla obiektów bez planu miejscowego 90 dni na zgodę, zamiast aktualnych 21 dni na zgłoszenie. Z planem miejscowym 30 dni.

Kategoria 3 różni się od kategorii 4 kwestią pozwolenia na użytkowanie, możliwością budowy kat.3 w strefach bezpieczeństwa dróg i koleii. Nie znalazłem żadnych innych różnic. Nie wiem po co tą kategorię wprowadzili.

Poza tym przy uzyskaniu zgody dla kat 3/4 mamy całą litanię potrzebnych zaświadczeń z dopiskiem "jeżeli są wymagane" i nie do końca wiem z czego wynika to wymagane  :wink: 


Inne cytaty
"5) letniskowe – obiekty budowlane służące zaspokajaniu sezonowych potrzeb związanych z rekreacją i wypoczynkiem indywidualnym;"
"Budynki  o  funkcjach,  o  których mowa  w  art.  60  pkt  1-4  stanowią  budynki przeznaczone na stały pobyt ludzi."
Letniskowe są w pkt 5 ;(


*EDYCJA 2*:
I macie przykład jednej z innych ciekawostek. Rozmawialiśmy często o dociepleniu budynku bez zgłoszenia.
Tutaj docieplenie jest jako przebudowa, a ta przy przebudowie przegród zewnętrznych trafia do kategorii 2 i wymaga zgody. Niby kategoria 2 jest podobna do aktualnego zgłoszenia, poza litanią zaświadczeń "jeżeli są wymagane".

Ale przynajmniej jawnie piszą że docieplenie mimo że zwiększa powierzchnię zabudowy to jest ok.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Ja i tak ma ciągle wątpliwości co do samej powierzchni zabudowy. Czy tyczy się to po ścianach zewnętrznych parteru czy fundamentów? Chodzi mi o to że te wartości mogą być różne. Przykładowo fundament będzie miał po zewnątrz 5,1x7,1m wiec razem ponad 35m2 (bo dojdzie 5cm izolacji), a ściany domku będą mieć 7x5m czyli równo 35m2. Może być też to samo ale w druga stronę i co wtedy?

----------


## ACCel

> Ja i tak ma ciągle wątpliwości co do samej powierzchni zabudowy. Czy tyczy się to po ścianach zewnętrznych parteru czy fundamentów? Chodzi mi o to że te wartości mogą być różne. Przykładowo fundament będzie miał po zewnątrz 5,1x7,1m wiec razem ponad 35m2 (bo dojdzie 5cm izolacji), a ściany domku będą mieć 7x5m czyli równo 35m2. Może być też to samo ale w druga stronę i co wtedy?


Nawet teraz liczy się obrys ścian zewnętrznych. Fundamenty tradycyjne są zazwyczaj większe niż ten obrys, nawet bez izolacji.

----------


## Marek.M

> Ja i tak ma ciągle wątpliwości co do samej powierzchni zabudowy. Czy tyczy się to po ścianach zewnętrznych parteru czy fundamentów? Chodzi mi o to że te wartości mogą być różne. Przykładowo fundament będzie miał po zewnątrz 5,1x7,1m wiec razem ponad 35m2 (bo dojdzie 5cm izolacji), a ściany domku będą mieć 7x5m czyli równo 35m2. Może być też to samo ale w druga stronę i co wtedy?


 Najlepiej zrobić bez ocieplenia. Potem termomodernizację, która nie wchodzi w powierzchnię zabudowy.

----------


## ACCel

> Najlepiej zrobić bez ocieplenia. Potem termomodernizację, która nie wchodzi w powierzchnię zabudowy.


Żeby być precyzyjnym - termomodernizacja zwiększa obrys ścian zewnętrznych i powierzchnię zabudowy. W powszechnej interpretacji jest możliwe wykonanie termomodernizacji bez zgłoszenia, nie ma tam żadnych dodatkowych warunków więc powinno być to legalne. Ale kto to potwierdzi formalnie skoro się*tego nie zgłasza?

Może jakieś zapytanie do GUNB warto by było zrobić?

----------


## kamilb1987b

Czy w trakcie budowy można zgłosić chęć docieplenia? Czyli zaczynamy budować domek 35m2 z ściany i gr. 12cm (silka), mamy postawioną konstrukcję, dach okna i już prawie miało sie robić tynk ale sie postanowiło zrobić docieplenie i czy pozwolą przykleić przykładowo 15cm styropianu?

----------


## ACCel

> Czy w trakcie budowy można zgłosić chęć docieplenia? Czyli zaczynamy budować domek 35m2 z ściany i gr. 12cm (silka), mamy postawioną konstrukcję, dach okna i już prawie miało sie robić tynk ale sie postanowiło zrobić docieplenie i czy pozwolą przykleić przykładowo 15cm styropianu?


Ja tam nie wiem, a jak myślisz?
Docieplenia normalnie się nie zgłasza.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Ja tam nie wiem, a jak myślisz?
> Docieplenia normalnie się nie zgłasza.


Nie wiem, jakbym wiedział to bym nie pytał. Na pewno jeżeli z tym nie byłoby problemu to byłaby to ciekawa opcja gdyż można byłoby budować domek bez ocieplenia dzięki czemu zwiększy się powierzchnię użytkową. Co prawda niewiele, ale zawsze coś choć przy małym metrażu każdy centymetr się liczy.

----------


## ACCel

Wpadłem na pomysł jak niedrogo zwiększyć izolację podłogi i dachu odpowiednio o 50% i 40%. Kiedyś zastanawiałem się nad perlitem, oraz nad tym jak wypełnić skosy. Skosy po pokryciu karton gipsem będą puste, bo płyty warstwowe są na wierzchu (16cm PUR co jest odpowiednikiem 24cm styro grafit) Legary podłogi też są puste bo styropian jest między belkami nośnymi (18cm grafit).

W obu przypadkach jest 14cm przestrzeni.
No i natrafiłem na styropian granulowany w dużej ilości dzienników. Jest bardzo tani - 40zł/m3, albo darmo jak ktoś zmieli sobie odebrane od innych odpady. Jego lambda to około 0,050. 14cm to odpowiednik 9cm styro grafit 0,033.
Skosy nie są zrobione więc łatwo będzie go tam wsypać. Potrzebne jest jakieś 6m3. W efekcie będzie w sumie z PUR odpowiednik 33 cm styro grafitowego albo 38cm zwykłej wełny.
Gorzej z podłogą, bo już jest całkiem wykończona. Ale jakoś się to zrobi, może od spodu. Tutaj wejdzie z 5m3. A efekt byłby w sumie z już zamontowanym styropianem równoważny 27cm styro grafit.

W sumie 440zł.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Styropian granulowany można normalnie kupić u producentów i nie jest taki tani. Gdzie go widziałeś za 40zł/m3?

----------


## ACCel

> Styropian granulowany można normalnie kupić u producentów i nie jest taki tani. Gdzie go widziałeś za 40zł/m3?


Olx

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Olx


Normalnie to kosztuje 60-65zł za 1m3 a 40zł to jest okazjonalnie o ile jeszcze będzie. Trzeba się szybko na to decydować. Ale i tak czy 40 czy 65 to i tak sporo taniej od zwykłego styro. Szkoda że wcześniej nie pomyślałeś o tym by granulat sypnąć między legarami. Na pewno by nie zaszkodziło, a zawsze lepiej docieplić.

----------


## ACCel

> Normalnie to kosztuje 60-65zł za 1m3 a 40zł to jest okazjonalnie o ile jeszcze będzie. Trzeba się szybko na to decydować. Ale i tak czy 40 czy 65 to i tak sporo taniej od zwykłego styro. Szkoda że wcześniej nie pomyślałeś o tym by granulat sypnąć między legarami. Na pewno by nie zaszkodziło, a zawsze lepiej docieplić.


Za dużo na raz było do myślenia. Ale będzie dla potomnych :wink: 

Niektórzy z samorobów mają za darmo granulat - sami kruszą, a ludzie oddają resztki z budowy za darmo.

----------


## golfmk1

A ja jestem caly czas ciekaw jak wyglądają pomieszczenia w srodku. Czekam niecierpliwie na zdjecia.

----------


## ACCel

Jedyne do czego nadaje się według mnie wełna to izolacja akustyczna. I dlatego najtańsza wełna jest w podłodze antresoli i ścianach działowych. Nie do końca jestem przekonany czy ta wełna coś daje. Niby telewizor na górze słychać mniej niż przy gołym OSB, ale doszły jeszcze płyty kartonowo gipsowe. Pewnie daje niewiele ale już niech tam będzie.

Na dodatek praca z wełną to pylący i drapiący koszmar  :wink: 

Tutaj sufit nad salonem:


Zdjęcie salonu poniżej, połączenia jeszcze nie zaszpachlowane. 

Salon jest zrobiony na wymiar pod kanapę narożną  :wink:  Ma wymiary 285x300cm, a kanapa 250x250.
Jak widać jest przytulnie, a całości dopełnia idealnie wkomponowana plazma 50"  :big grin: 
W około telewizora prawdopodobnie będzie jakiś regał z półkami, o głębokości 30-35cm.



Przy okazji ważna uwaga dotycząca dokładności wykonania szkieletu podłogi - dopilnujcie zawsze aby zgadzał się co do milimetra. Mi wyszły odchyłki kilka centymetrów, a to powoduje że trzeba było docinać płyty kartonowo-gipsowe. Zbędna robota, a wystarczyło chwilę dopilnować wymiaru.

Jak widać poniżej XPS jest uniwersalny, poniżej skrzynka rozprężna. Może niezbyt estetyczna ale robiona na szybko z resztek XPS i swoje zadanie będzie spełniać.
Ogólnie pianka rządzi na tej budowie  :wink: 



Ktoś pytał o schody, poniżej ich kawałek. Wykonane z drewna konstrukcyjnego 45x145mm, stopnie są dosyć płytkie, lepiej zrobić je z szerszego drewna np 195 albo 230mm, ale całość jest użyteczna i wbrew obawom nie sprawia wrażenia wspinania się po drabinie mimo, że kąt pochylenia nie jest optymalny - około 43 stopnie. Oczywiście nie ma jeszcze poręczy.
Stopnie mocowane są na czop prosty i klejone, wyfrezowanie wszystkiego zajęło mi ze dwa wieczory.



W miarę doprowadzania wszystkiego do stanu nadającego się do pokazywania pewnie będzie więcej zdjęć.

----------


## golfmk1

Szkoda ze tak malo zdjec bede czekal na wiecej. Zobacze jak dokladnie wygladaja pomieszczenia i bd mogl zaprojektowac swoj dom na zgloszenie.

----------


## szuszu

> a jak sie sprawują sciany bez wiatro i paroizolacji ? oddychaja ? czy wilgoc wychodzi ? pomysł ten zeby tych izolacji nie uzywac wziołes z tych ksiazek z tabelami z Kanady? , bo jezeli sie chwile zastanowic nad tym ma to jakis sens , pytam bo wlasnie zastanawiam sie jak zrobic u siebie czy z izolacjąmi czy tak jak ty bez zeby sciany sobie oddychały , ALE JAK TO SIE SPARWDZA W PRAKTYCE ?


Tak sie troche interesowałem tematem i wyszło, że cała ta odychalność ścian to jedna wielka ściema i paranoja  :wink:  Owszem, jesli pozwolisz ścianie nawilgnąć, to pasuje żeby ta wilgoć miała jak z niej uciec. Nie chcę tu polecać w żadnym wypadku tego producenta, bo uważam to za drożyznę  :wink:  ale artykuł trochę wnosi do tematu: https://www.thermano.eu/blog/mit-odd...c-sie-wilgoci/

----------


## szuszu

> Artykuły z internetu twierdzą, że przy budynku na zgłoszenie nie ma konieczności.
> 
> Podobno geodeci mają obowiązek nanieść na mapę zawsze zauważone braki. Mój przepust nad rowem nagle pojawił się na mapie gminnej, a ja ich nie powiadamiałem o tym że zrobiłem (bo nie ma takiej potrzeby), więc przy okazji jakiś geodeta musiał*go nanieść.


To wynika bardziej z tego, że jak któryś sąsiad np. wystąpi o coś, co będzie musiał rysowac geodeta, to na mapę naniosą właśnie wszystko czego brakuje w okolicy. Dlatego chyba rozsądniejszym będzie wezwanie geodety samemu, przynajmniej będzie jakas kontrola tego, co on tam i jaki dokładnie wymiar wrysuje  :wink:

----------


## szuszu

> Weź to na logikę  kto się buduje obok warsztatu gdzie tną blachy albo obok autostrady


ja bym sie nie przejmował autostrada, ale np. szczekającym całą noc psem sąsiada, jak nie będzie dobrego wygłuszenia, to zwariujesz  :wink:

----------


## ACCel

Oddychanie to oczywista ściema. Za kontrolę wilgoci odpowiada głównie wentylacja.
Ale jeśli budujemy dom z drewna to zawsze musimy się zainteresować tym aby drewno nie miało za dużo wilgoci i w razie czego zapewnić jej ucieczkę. To wszystko :wink: 

Jeżeli chodzi o psa, to może w nowoczesnym domu oczywiste jest to że w lato nie otwieramy okien, bo mamy klimatyzację i rekuperację. Ale  większość typowych domów przez całe lato ma uchylone okna zwłaszcza w nocy. Więc taki pies to tylko natura  :wink:

----------


## czezar

nawet schody DIY  :smile:  super; ile miejsca zajmują na parterze? kąt 43 o jest ok; (ciekaw jestem -muszę sprawdzić - jakie jest odczucie przy 51 stopni ...)

----------


## minidom

No fajnie zaczyna to wyglądać  :big grin:

----------


## golfmk1

Troche zawracam gitare tymi zdjeciami ale fajnie było by zobaczyć reszte jak to wygląda bo salon to chyba jedno z najmniejszych pomieszczeń ale robi wrażenie, pozytywne.

----------


## szerszen2000

Szukam  szukam tego styro w blokach  znaleźć nie mogę. Podrzuciłbyś namiary na tę firmę? Proszę.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Przeczytałem całość. Mieszkam w kanadyjce z wełny i patyków, 4 lata temu to był najoptymalniejszy i polecany sposób. Wybudowana z rodziną. Teraz planuję budować samodzoielnie dwa domki dla turystów, oczywiście też w szkielecie kanadyjskim (mam lokalnego producenta drewna co robi 38mm i każdy inny wymiar na życzenie), więc bardzo zainteresował mnie temat tego styropianu w ścianie. Czy oprócz tych dwóch miejsc w amerykańskim internecie, gdzieś jeszcze mogę poczytać o tym rozwiązaniu? 

Mój grunt to 1,5m glina a pod nią skała. Woda na 10 metrach. Dom stoi na crawlspace, więc pierwsze co mi się nasunęło na fundament to słupy, nieco podobna sprawa. Czy płyta bedzie jednak lepsza? A może zrobić crawlspace na pustakach szalunkowych?

----------


## zzakade

czesc

----------


## Krauzer

Witam, jestem w bardzo podobnej sytuacji. Też dzięki dobrej zmianie nabyłem pół hektara działki rolnej z aktualnym studium pod mieszkaniówkę, planu zagospodarowania w tym miejscu brak :smile:  Planuje kiedyś budować dom mieszkalny, ale w tym momencie faktycznie chce tej działki używać rekreacyjno-produkcyjnie. Chce otworzyć produkcje roślin ozdobnych. Potrzebuje w związku z tym postawić chociażby jeden budynek gospodarczy, w planie na początek jest garaż blaszany dwuspadowy 30m2. W przyszłym tygodniu będę próbował go zgłosić i zobaczę co będzie... Bo to teren Krakowa i nie wiem czy nie każą mi występować o WZ, która bym dostał ale jej na razie nie potrzebuje chce tej działki używać rolnie.
Drugim problemem jest utwardzenie jakiejkolwiek drogi, jest to działka rolna wiec według prawa utwardzanie gruntu jest budową, na która trzeba mieć pozwolenie na budowę. Jak Ty rozwiązałeś że auta Ci sie tam nie zapadają podczas ulewy np? Ja myślałem zrobić koryto wrzucić z 20 cm tłucznia, zagęścić, na to geo-krata i do tego ziemia ze żwirem i trawka wysiana, żeby nie zmniejszyć powierzchni biologicznie czynnej na działce... nie wiem czy to przejdzie jakby ktoś podkablował...bo niestety utwardzać na zgłoszenie sie nie da... a na działce budowlanej nie trzeba pozwoleń na tego typu prace. byle było zgodne z MPZP albo WZ i powierzchnią biologicznie czynną.

----------


## szerszen2000

> Mam telefoniczne potwierdzenie, że nie będzie sprzeciwu, papierowe zostanie wysłane w najbliższych dniach.


Mi dziś przysłali- do wyjaśnienia uzupelnienia- wyłączenie z produkcji rolnej... też musiałeś odrolnić swoją działkę?

----------


## ACCel

> Szukam  szukam tego styro w blokach  znaleźć nie mogę. Podrzuciłbyś namiary na tę firmę? Proszę.


Nie mogę znaleźć tego teraz, obdzwoniłem wszystkich dostawców Austrotherma na OLX z okolicy Warszawy.




> bardzo zainteresował mnie temat tego styropianu w ścianie. Czy oprócz tych dwóch miejsc w amerykańskim internecie, gdzieś jeszcze mogę poczytać o tym rozwiązaniu? 
> 
> Mój grunt to 1,5m glina a pod nią skała. Woda na 10 metrach. Dom stoi na crawlspace, więc pierwsze co mi się nasunęło na fundament to słupy, nieco podobna sprawa. Czy płyta bedzie jednak lepsza? A może zrobić crawlspace na pustakach szalunkowych?


Amerykanie masowo stosują piany PUR. Oprócz tego jest masa artykułów pod hasłem "rigid insulation eps".

Płyta ma kilka zalet takich jak stabilność oraz akumulacyjność. Wadą jest odrobinę wyższy koszt (głównie różni się kosztem wymiany gruntu), oraz według mnie bardziej skomplikowane wykonanie.




> Bo to teren Krakowa i nie wiem czy nie każą mi występować o WZ, która bym dostał ale jej na razie nie potrzebuje chce tej działki używać rolnie.
> Drugim problemem jest utwardzenie jakiejkolwiek drogi, jest to działka rolna wiec według prawa utwardzanie gruntu jest budową, na która trzeba mieć pozwolenie na budowę. Jak Ty rozwiązałeś że auta Ci sie tam nie zapadają podczas ulewy np?


A cały Kraków nie ma MPZP?
Na terenie miejskim wszystkie tereny "automatycznie" są budowlane.
Pokrywanie gruntu nawierzchnią samo w sobie to problem. 
Ale jeśli ma pełni funkcję uzupełniającą do zabudowy (to definiuje w gruncie rzeczy czy działka jest budowlana czy nie, a NIE WZ), to powinno dać się*zrobić bez formalności. Pozostaje tylko kwestia odrolnienia  :wink: 
https://tygodnikprawny.pl/utwardzeni...reglamentacji/

Dopóki nie kopałem wody i prądu i miałem trawę to osobówka nie miała problemu, nawet z przyczepą. Ale po wykopach trawa nie odrosła i teraz jest tragiczne błoto. Parkuję na mostku nad rowem, który jest utwardzony.
Innym z rozwiązań jest wiata do 50m2 bez zgłoszenia. Pod nią możesz sobie utwardzać ile chcesz.




> Mi dziś przysłali- do wyjaśnienia uzupelnienia- wyłączenie z produkcji rolnej... też musiałeś odrolnić swoją działkę?


Jakbyś przeczytał od początku... też tak miałem. To tylko kwestia pieczątki dwa pokoje dalej w starostwie, jeżeli masz grunt niższej klasy.

----------


## ACCel

Wróciły normalne temperatury to mogę zacząć pracę na zewnątrz.
Pierwszy zrobię dach. Na obie połacie trafi po 22 sztuki paneli fotowoltaicznych, pod spód dam łaty i kontrłaty drewniane (kontrłaty głównie dla wentylacji).
Najtańsze panele są po 25zł. Dadzą w sumie jakieś 2kWp mocy (raczej w lecie).
Dam je także na połaci północnej. Kalkulator pokazuje że będą tam produkowały tylko 50% energii rocznie, ale to też zawsze coś.
Zakładam, że w okresie letnim ogrzeją 80-100% wody w boilerze.

Połać południowa powinna wyprodukować 900kWh rocznie, a północna 500kWh.
http://re.jrc.ec.europa.eu/pvgis/apps4/pvest.php
Kąt mojego dachu 30°.

----------


## szerszen2000

> Nie mogę znaleźć tego teraz, obdzwoniłem wszystkich dostawców Austrotherma na OLX z okolicy Warszawy.
> 
> 
> 
> Amerykanie masowo stosują piany PUR. Oprócz tego jest masa artykułów pod hasłem "rigid insulation eps".
> 
> Płyta ma kilka zalet takich jak stabilność oraz akumulacyjność. Wadą jest odrobinę wyższy koszt (głównie różni się kosztem wymiany gruntu), oraz według mnie bardziej skomplikowane wykonanie.
> 
> 
> ...


Czytałem, czytałem parę razy wszystkie posty. Na moje szczęście grunt mam klasy III A, całe 219m2. Brak MPZP, studium: tereny zielone. Z uwagi na klasę brak możliwości uzyskania WZ i wyłączenia z produkcji rolnej.... Tak mnie pociesza gmina i starostwo....Masz jakiś pomysł? Btw: jaką masz klasę?

----------


## ACCel

> Czytałem, czytałem parę razy wszystkie posty. Na moje szczęście grunt mam klasy III A, całe 219m2. Brak MPZP, studium: tereny zielone. Z uwagi na klasę brak możliwości uzyskania WZ i wyłączenia z produkcji rolnej.... Tak mnie pociesza gmina i starostwo....Masz jakiś pomysł? Btw: jaką masz klasę?


Zgodnie z moją praktyką i opinią GUNB, nie trzeba WZ na budynek na zgłoszenie na terenie bez MPZP. Czyli możesz budować bez WZ.
Odległości od granic będą zachowane?

Co do odrolnienia...
Ustawa o ochronie gruntów...
"Rozdział 2 Ograniczanie przeznaczania gruntów na cele nierolnicze i nieleśne
[...]
2. Przeznaczenie na cele nierolnicze i nieleśne:
1)3) gruntów rolnych stanowiących użytki rolne klas I–III – wymaga uzyskania zgody ministra właściwego do spraw roz-
woju wsi, z zastrzeżeniem ust. 2a,

[...]

Art. 10a. Przepisów rozdziału 2 nie stosuje się do gruntów rolnych położonych w granicach administracyjnych miast."

Czyli zgodnie z ustawą o ochronie gruntów rolnych, nie ma ograniczeń w budowie na takich gruntach w obrębie miast.
*
Przepraszam pomyliłem wątki* 
To buduj poza tym kawałkiem 219m2, masz pół hektara? Odrolnia się tylko kawałek bezpośrednio pod budynkiem.

----------


## szerszen2000

Ale ekspresowo dziś  :Smile:  Mam 219m2 (fizycznie więcej o 92m2 ale leżą one w pasie drogowym więc je tylko mogę dzierżawić, taki mały postprlbałagan) niestety działka jest we wsi. Więc nie łapię się chyba na obręb miasta (do którego mam 4km ale to już inna jurysdykcja. Inny powiat/gmina).Granicę zachowane

----------


## ACCel

> Ale ekspresowo dziś  Mam 219m2 (fizycznie więcej o 92m2 ale leżą one w pasie drogowym więc je tylko mogę dzierżawić, taki mały postprlbałagan) niestety działka jest we wsi. Więc nie łapię się chyba na obręb miasta (do którego mam 4km ale to już inna jurysdykcja. Inny powiat/gmina).Granicę zachowane


To spróbuj złożyć wniosek o odrolnienie, może przejdzie. W końcu wartość rolna tego żadna zwłaszcza że 1/4 to droga. 
A jak nie to domek na kółkach możesz spróbować :wink:

----------


## szerszen2000

Żeby wyłączyć z produkcji rolnej to musi być podstawa w MPZP albo WZ. Na "bo chce" nie dają. Grunt pod szczególną ochroną, czytaj III A. Jakiej klasy Ty masz ziemię? I co za "pieczątkę" załatwiłeś w ochronie środowiska?

----------


## Mihaj

> Żeby wyłączyć z produkcji rolnej to musi być podstawa w MPZP albo WZ. Na "bo chce" nie dają. Grunt pod szczególną ochroną, czytaj III A. Jakiej klasy Ty masz ziemię? I co za "pieczątkę" załatwiłeś w ochronie środowiska?


Jeśli chcesz, to dają, jak najbardziej, tyle że trzeba zapłacić. Za 1 ha I klasy jest stawka ponad czterysta tysięcy zł.

----------


## ACCel

Niech moc będzie z wami  :Cool:  :Cool: 
Bo że mną już niedługo...

----------


## ACCel

Na długi weekend przypadła instalacja pokrycia dachowego czyli paneli fotowoltaicznych GS Solar GS-46 o mocy 46Wp - 20 sztuk na każdą połać.

Tło dla mniej zorientowanych.
Dach mam zrobiony z płyt warstwowych drugiego gatunku, więc jest szczelny, chciałem położyć na wierzch blachodachówkę aby wyglądał bardziej estetycznie, ale skoro są na rynku panele po 25-30zł/szt to okazują się one ciekawą alternatywą.

Są 3 modele paneli w okolicy 25-30zł:
GS-50
GS-46
Abound 55W
Są to panele Amorficzne, więc mają relatywnie niską sprawność 4-6%, więc moc jednego panelu jest mała. Ale podobno dodatkowo dobrze sprawują się także przy pochmurnej pogodzie.
Sprawność 4-6% oznacza że z docierającego do ziemi promieniowania słonecznego w ilości maksymalnej około 1000W/m2 potrafią odebrać tylko 4-6% tej wartości.
Panele w innych technologiach potrafią odbierać np 17%. A kolektory słoneczne (do wody) potrafią odebrać 50-80% tej energii.

Panele te pracowały w niemieckich elektrowniach przez okres 10-15 lat i są wymieniane ze względu na postęp technologiczny oraz kwestię dużej powierzchni którą zajmują. Ich spadek mocy po tym okresie powinien oscylować w okolicy 10-15%.
Z tego co widziałem kiedyś na niemieckich stronach, sprzedawane były w ilościach całych TIRów po 2EUR/szt

Panele mają wymiary w okolicy 125x62,5cm i cena za m2 wychodzi około 30zł. Więc są w cenie zwykłej blachodachówki, a w gratisie mamy energię elektryczną.

Na mój dach wejdzie po 20 paneli na każdą połać. Mój dach ma nachylenie 30 stopni i jest skierowany południe-północ.
Do obliczenia ile energii można uzyskać wykorzystujemy kalkulator:
http://re.jrc.ec.europa.eu/pvgis/apps4/pvest.php

20 sztuk paneli 46W-10% skierowanych na południe może uzyskać 800kWh energii rocznie.
20 sztuk paneli 46W-10% skierowanych na północ może uzyskać 450kWh energii rocznie (a to dopiero ciekawe!).

Ja spróbuję tą energię wykorzystać do ogrzewania wody w boilerze. Muszę tylko złożyć jakiś prosty sterownik MPPT na dwa łańcuchy paneli, generujący jakiś zmienny przebieg w okolicy 230V do zasilania grzałki, na zmianę z siecią.
Ktoś powie że to kiepskie wykorzystanie, ale ja będę miał tą energię za darmo Zrobienie ogrzewania wody na normalnych kolektorach wymaga instalacji cieczowych, pompek, drogiego wymiennika z wężownicami, pilnowania aby całość się nie przegrzała itd.

Panel przyjechały na palecie, niestety 4 sztuki uszkodzone przez wózek widłowy, więc nie polecam tego sposobu dostawy.

Tabliczka znamionowa, cyfry 0429 to najpewniej rok i tydzień produkcji, miałem okolice 0428 i 0505 czyli 2004 i 2005 rok, z czego wynika, że panele pracowały po około 11-13 lat (trochę leżały u sprzedawcy).


Jakby kogoś interesowała puszka od kabelków:


Zalane silikonem, w środku jest także dioda zabezpieczająca:



Terminale przyłączeniowe od warstwy PV:

----------


## ACCel

Panele zostały przymocowane do łat drewnianych, łaty wcześniej oheblowałem i częściowo zaimpregnowałem.
Wykonałem też podcięcia mające chociaż odrobinę polepszyć wentylację (sprawność paneli maleje ze wzrostem temperatury), ale pewnie bardziej polepszyłem własne samopoczucie, plus miałem kupę roboty.

Przy okazji jak widzicie drewienko pochlapane zielonym barwnikiem to raczej kiepska impregnacja, heblowanie minimalnej warstwy usuwa ten barwnik, więc nawet na 2 mm nie wsiąknął w drewno.





Łaty na wylot przez płyty warstwowe do krokwi, wkrętami ciesielskimi 24cm, dodatkowo uszczelnione butylem na styku deska-blacha.


(zdjęcie mniej wyraźne bo z oddali aby ująć dach)

Mocowanie na fabryczne uchwyty:


Zabezpieczenie taśmą butylową z aluminium:


Taśma niestety była pofalowana, ale z daleka nie wpływa to na estetykę, poza tym bardziej "się świeci" (więcej odblasków):


Czas ułożenie dwóch paneli z przylepieniem taśm to jakieś 40 minut. Najwięcej czasu zajęło przygotowanie (heblowanie) oraz ułożenie łat, bo trudno się poruszać po dachu bez żadnego punktu oparcia.

W ciągu 5 dni (jakieś 30h) udało mi się zrobić wszystkie elementy mocowania oraz ułożyć 20 paneli.

Efekt końcowy (jeszcze bez obróbek blacharskich, wokół paneli będą antracytowe obróbki):

----------


## micbarpia

Bardzo jestem ciekaw jak się będzie sprawdzać Twój pomysł... trzymam kciuki żeby więcej było z tego korzyści niż problemów :smile:  Przy pogodzie takiej jak ostatnio to faktycznie może się okazać super rozwiązanie.

----------


## andrzej1103

@ACCel moje wyrazy uznania za to, co zrobiłeś. Rzetelne, sukcesywne i analityczne podejście do tematu. 
Duża dawka wiedzy o doświadczeń dla "potomnych".

Możesz mi tylko wyjaśnić, dlaczego posługujesz się cenami netto i brutto? Możesz odliczyć VAT? A może w dobie "dobrej zmiany" zwracają vat tym, co budują takie 35m2 DIY, a ja o tym nie wiem?  :Wink2: 
Tez mam podobne plany i chętnie bym zaoszczędził ze 23%.

----------


## golfmk1

A ja nadal cierpliwie czekam na zdjecia wnętrza tego przytulnego domku. :cool:

----------


## andrzej1103

@ACCel żyjesz w swoim domku? Bo coś tu wszystko umarło...

----------


## ACCel

> @ACCel moje wyrazy uznania za to, co zrobiłeś. Rzetelne, sukcesywne i analityczne podejście do tematu. 
> Duża dawka wiedzy o doświadczeń dla "potomnych".
> 
> Możesz mi tylko wyjaśnić, dlaczego posługujesz się cenami netto i brutto? Możesz odliczyć VAT? A może w dobie "dobrej zmiany" zwracają vat tym, co budują takie 35m2 DIY, a ja o tym nie wiem? 
> Tez mam podobne plany i chętnie bym zaoszczędził ze 23%.


Dzięki.

Cenny netto bo wszyscy deweloperzy podają tak na plakatach.
A co z VATem to musiałbyś innych budujących podpytać, co się da kupić bez.




> A ja nadal cierpliwie czekam na zdjecia wnętrza tego przytulnego domku.


Niewiele w środku się dzieje, więc postępów brak. Skupiam się na dachu, sidingu, ogrodzeniu, budynku gospodarczym, tarasie, a dopiero na końcu wnętrzu.




> @ACCel żyjesz w swoim domku? Bo coś tu wszystko umarło...


Żyję, zacząłem robić drugą połowę dachu i zaczęło lać, siding się*prawie zrobił. Jak będzie lepsze światło to zrobię zdjęcia.

Praktycznie na prace przy domu mogę poświęcić aktualnie jakieś 4-5 dni w miesiącu. Więc niezbyt dużo. A jeszcze często burze w weekendy przychodzą.

----------


## golfmk1

Jezeli to nie problem zrob chociaz fotki jak wygladaja antresole.

----------


## szerszen2000

Cześć. Pisałeś kiedyś że jak zacząłeś budowę to drewno drożało z dnia na dzień. Czy zauważyłeś jakąś prawidłowość? Kiedy jest najtańsze? Kiedy najlepiej kupić?

----------


## ACCel

> Cześć. Pisałeś kiedyś że jak zacząłeś budowę to drewno drożało z dnia na dzień. Czy zauważyłeś jakąś prawidłowość? Kiedy jest najtańsze? Kiedy najlepiej kupić?


OSB, okna. Pewnie najlepiej kupować w zimie (do marca). W marcu OSB 12mm kosztowało ~50zł/szt, aktualnie około 59zł/szt za miesiąc pewnie ze 62zł/szt. 


Mała fotka z sidingiem oraz panelami na dachu (brak parapetów, obróbek dachowych i paru elementów)

----------


## rudasiebuduje

Mam prośbę, mógłbyś wrzucić zdjęcia ganku? Prawdopodobnie szykuje mi się podobna budowa i ten ganek też by mi się przydał a za bardzo nie mam pomysłu jak to rozrysować.

----------


## PaRa

Doceniam ogrom wiedzy, którą nam przekazałeś i za nią dziękuję. 
Na FB jest grupa o podobnej tematyce, tam można zobaczyć że domki do 35 m2 mogą mieć też ciekawą formę i fajnie wyglądać, wiem że budżet ograniczył estetykę.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/608310809558396/

----------


## m-j

Witam, 
fajny projekcik  :smile:  przeczytałem od początku do końca dziennik Twój. Czy coś dalej poszło naprzód ? Masz może jakieś nowe zdjęcia ?  Chciałem się zapytać o zgłoszenie. Masz może kopie zgłoszenia ? Też projektuje podobny domek i zatrzymałem się właśnie na tych formalnościach. Zastanawiam się czy który wymiary są niezbędne oprócz gabarytów. Czy mógłbyś wrzucić zdjęcia ze swojego zgłoszenia? A tu moje wypociny  :big grin:

----------


## ACCel

> Mam prośbę, mógłbyś wrzucić zdjęcia ganku? Prawdopodobnie szykuje mi się podobna budowa i ten ganek też by mi się przydał a za bardzo nie mam pomysłu jak to rozrysować.


Zdjęcia oraz konkretne rysunki są we wcześniejszych postach i na stronie 17.




> Doceniam ogrom wiedzy, którą nam przekazałeś i za nią dziękuję. 
> Na FB jest grupa o podobnej tematyce, tam można zobaczyć że domki do 35 m2 mogą mieć też ciekawą formę i fajnie wyglądać, wiem że budżet ograniczył estetykę.


Budżet to może najmniej. Czas wykonania, prostota wykonania, brak innej koncepcji  :wink:  oraz kwestie funkcjonalności wysokiej ściany antresoli.




> Witam, 
> fajny projekcik  przeczytałem od początku do końca dziennik Twój. Czy coś dalej poszło naprzód ? Masz może jakieś nowe zdjęcia ?  Chciałem się zapytać o zgłoszenie. Masz może kopie zgłoszenia ? Też projektuje podobny domek i zatrzymałem się właśnie na tych formalnościach. Zastanawiam się czy który wymiary są niezbędne oprócz gabarytów. Czy mógłbyś wrzucić zdjęcia ze swojego zgłoszenia? A tu moje wypociny 
> Załącznik 416922


Ładny rysunek, tylko umieszczając tam schody ograniczasz możliwość podziału antresoli. Przestrzeń nad schodami wygląda na dosyć niską.
Także mogą być problemy jakie ja miałem ze zgłoszeniem - antresole zajmowały całą przestrzeń bez większej dziury nad salonem.

Wzór zgłoszenia masz poniżej. Nie wiem czy nie przesadziłem ze szczegółowością. Być może trzeba było olać szczegóły typu antresola. Co ich to interesuje, ich interesują tylko rzuty kondygnacji oraz rysunki elewacji.
Jak zgłaszałem budynek gospodarczy to walnąłem odręcznie na kartce w kratkę.

Do tego dołączasz wskazane załączniki.




> ZGŁOSZENIE
> budowy obiektów budowlanych
> niewymagających pozwolenia na budowę
> 
>         Stosowanie do art. 30 ust.1 pkt1, 3 i 4 ustawy z dnia 7 lipca 1994r. – Prawo budowlane 
> (Dz. U. z 2006 r. Nr 156, poz. 1118 z późn. zm.) zgłaszam zamiar rozpoczęcia budowy:
> 
> Parterowego budynku rekreacji indywidualnej o powierzchni zabudowy 34,7m2 na terenie nieruchomości położonej w XXX, gmina XXX stanowiącej działkę ewidencyjną nr XXX/XX.
> 
> ...

----------


## ACCel

Nabyłem, oczywiście okazyjnie, inwerter 4kW.

Po podłączeniu szeregu 10xGS-46 mamy maksymalną produkcję 440W. Taka większa utrzymywana przez dłuższy czas to ok 415W. Czyli niecałe 10% poniżej nominalnej.



Po podłączeniu równolegle-szeregowo 2x10 GS-46 mamy szczytowo 835W czyli jakieś 10% poniżej wartości nominalnej.



Przy czym nominalne 46W podawane jest w optymalnych warunkach przy temperaturze 25°C, a mój termometr w cieniu pokazywał 30-33°C. Na dachu jest z 50-60°C.

Czyli nie jest tak źle, jak na te panele.

Znalazłem Niemca, który sprzedaje GS-50 za równowartość 25zł brutto przy 50szt. Ale spróbuję się poza sezonem potargować, zobaczymy ile zejdzie przy 150szt. Tak jak pisałem, widziałem kiedyś ofertę na 2EUR/szt przy całym tirze. 

Na wiosnę obstawię południową granicę.
Jako ciekawostkę dodam, że w konfiguracji wschód-zachód  :cool:

----------


## tkaczor123

> Nabyłem, oczywiście okazyjnie, inwerter 4kW.
> 
> Po podłączeniu szeregu 10xGS-46 mamy maksymalną produkcję 440W. Taka większa utrzymywana przez dłuższy czas to ok 415W. Czyli niecałe 10% poniżej nominalnej.
> 
> 
> 
> Po podłączeniu równolegle-szeregowo 2x10 GS-46 mamy szczytowo 835W czyli jakieś 10% poniżej wartości nominalnej.
> 
> 
> ...


25zl to bardzo tanio normalnie po pośrednikach cena 40-50 za sztukę gs-50. Szkoda tylko że dużo miejsca zajmują. Jakbym miał hektar ziemi to bym pomyslal.

----------


## ACCel

> 25zl to bardzo tanio normalnie po pośrednikach cena 40-50 za sztukę gs-50. Szkoda tylko że dużo miejsca zajmują. Jakbym miał hektar ziemi to bym pomyslal.


Na Olx i Allegro są po 30zł.

----------


## ACCel

Na 13 minut przed całkowitym zachodem słońca (już go nie widać) produkcja to 24W

----------


## Vyspa

Przeczytałam wszystko z zapartym tchem. Podziwiam. Dużo cennych porad. Pozdrawiam i dziękuję  :bye:

----------


## q-bis

Poniżej linka do alternatywnej propozycji ....
Osobiście, bardziej ciekawa wydaje mi się twoja koncepcja, ACCel  :big grin: 

http://kobieta.gazeta.pl/kobieta/7,107881,23931345,ikea-zaprojektowala-mikrodom-mozna-go-skladac-i-przenosic.html#Czolka3Img

----------


## Arek TG

Super fajny pomysł na swoje własne cztery kąty. Chcieliśmy tak samo ale.....mpzp na naszej działce przewiduje tylko zabudowę mieszkaniową i zagrodową.Brak możliwosci postawienia domku letniskowego.Miał ktoś podobnie ? Trzeba będzie normalnie pozwolenie , projekt itd....

----------


## ACCel

> Super fajny pomysł na swoje własne cztery kąty. Chcieliśmy tak samo ale.....mpzp na naszej działce przewiduje tylko zabudowę mieszkaniową i zagrodową.Brak możliwosci postawienia domku letniskowego.Miał ktoś podobnie ? Trzeba będzie normalnie pozwolenie , projekt itd....


A nie masz "usług w zakresie wypoczynku, albo rekreacji"?

Znalazłem w końcu informację o tym jak odszyfrować numery seryjne tych paneli. Z cyferek wychodził mi rok 2008, 2004 albo 2012, co było bez sensu.
Załącznik 420238
Okazuje się że za rok odpowiada litera, a potem jest miesiąc i dzień.
Moje panele mają literę E co oznacza rok 2011. Oznacza to że panele te pracowały nie więcej niż 5 lat (pozostały czas leżały u sprzedawcy po rozbiórce elektrowni). Jak dla mnie ekstra.
W internecie widziałem tylko E i F (opisywane jako nowe).

Tymczasem zgłosiłem instalację do OSD. Czekam na odpowiedź.

Kilka przemyśleń co do konstrukcji mojego budynku:
- Patrząc na ceny piany PUR (200zł/m3 z wykonaniem) pewnie prostsze i mniej pracochłonne byłoby zamówienie takiej usługi.
- Można by zrobić od wewnątrz płyty magnezowe zamiast OSB+KG - dwa razy mniej roboty. Tylko ciekawe czy te magnezowe naprawdę mogą zastąpić OSB bo wydają się kruche. Próbowałem oderwać kawałek przyklejonego do szkieletu OSB - konstrukcja jest pancerna. Trzeba było rozwalić OSB na drzazgi.

----------


## PaRa

> Kilka przemyśleń co do konstrukcji mojego budynku:
> - Patrząc na ceny piany PUR (200zł/m3 z wykonaniem) pewnie prostsze i mniej pracochłonne byłoby zamówienie takiej usługi.
> - Można by zrobić od wewnątrz płyty magnezowe zamiast OSB+KG - dwa razy mniej roboty. Tylko ciekawe czy te magnezowe naprawdę mogą zastąpić OSB bo wydają się kruche. Próbowałem oderwać kawałek przyklejonego do szkieletu OSB - konstrukcja jest pancerna. Trzeba było rozwalić OSB na drzazgi.


A piana PUR zamknięto komorowa ? Ta podobno jest lepsza i co za tym idzie droższa.

----------


## kryst16

Mieszkasz tam cały rok?
Nikt się nie przyczepił z Urzędów?
Przekształcisz budynek na mieszkalny czy cały czas będzie do rekreacji indywidualnej?
Ile kosztuje Cie ogrzewanie za rok? (CO + CWU).



Super projekt, podziwiam i planuje coś podobnego...

----------


## PaRa

> Kilka przemyśleń co do konstrukcji mojego budynku:
> - Patrząc na ceny piany PUR (200zł/m3 z wykonaniem) pewnie prostsze i mniej pracochłonne byłoby zamówienie takiej usługi.
> - Można by zrobić od wewnątrz płyty magnezowe zamiast OSB+KG - dwa razy mniej roboty. Tylko ciekawe czy te magnezowe naprawdę mogą zastąpić OSB bo wydają się kruche. Próbowałem oderwać kawałek przyklejonego do szkieletu OSB - konstrukcja jest pancerna. Trzeba było rozwalić OSB na drzazgi.


 Jak oceniasz ocieplenie styropianem i akustykę ? Zastanawiam się co będzie lepsze do izolacji i przy okazji zapewni komfort akustyczny i termiczny : pianka, styropian czy wełna ?

----------


## ACCel

> Mieszkasz tam cały rok?
> Nikt się nie przyczepił z Urzędów?
> Przekształcisz budynek na mieszkalny czy cały czas będzie do rekreacji indywidualnej?
> Ile kosztuje Cie ogrzewanie za rok? (CO + CWU).
> 
> Super projekt, podziwiam i planuje coś podobnego...


Mieszkam cały rok, nikt się nie przyczepił bo niby dlaczego  :cool: 

To jest budynek tymczasowy więc na ten moment nie mam planów przekształcenia.

Ogrzewanie klimatyzatorem za całą zeszłą zimę zamknęło się w 2000kWh (1200zł), plus odrobinę dogrzewałem w najzimniejszy okresie.
Ciepła woda pewnie drugie tyle. Średnio w okresie letnim całe zużycie prądu to 400zł/mies, mam mnóstwo urządzeń na prąd: boiler, płyta indukcyjna, lodówka, zamrażarka, klima, pralka, suszarka.





> Jak oceniasz ocieplenie styropianem i akustykę ? Zastanawiam się co będzie lepsze do izolacji i przy okazji zapewni komfort akustyczny i termiczny : pianka, styropian czy wełna ?


Akustyka bardzo kiepska. Ale nie mam źródeł hałasu (poza szczekającymi). Ocieplenie bardzo dobre i co najważniejsze odporne na wilgoć, jak wiadomo jestem przeciwnikiem wełny, wełna to zło :big grin: 

Pianka PUR otwartokomórkowa podobno dobrze wycisza, więc dodając moje poprzednie obserwacje co do szczelności, ceny porównywalnej że styro i tego że ktoś wykona robotę za ciebie, to pewnie bym ją wybrałam.

----------


## Robert Degorski

Witam a czy projekt został zaakceptowany przez wydział budownictwa .

----------


## ACCel

> Witam a czy projekt został zaakceptowany przez wydział budownictwa .


Przy budowie na zgłoszenie nie ma projektu. Są "szkice lub rysunki" itp. Oczywiście wydział budownictwa i architektury starostwa musi je zaakceptować.

----------


## ACCel

Ładny domeczek?

----------


## Regius

> Ładny domeczek?


Wyczepisty! Ten siding nadaje mu niesamowitego charakteru. 
To też Twoja robota?
Muszę przyznać, że przez moment myślałem, że to Twój i że zrezygnowałeś z paneli PV na rzecz blachy na rąbek i zmieniłeś siding, ale konstrukcja, którą prezentowałeś do tej pory ma chyba nieco inny układ.

----------


## ACCel

Ojej rozmnożyły się czy mi się w oczach dwoi...

----------


## daniel_g

Witam 
Skoro u autora jest mały przestój w relacjonowaniu budowy to mam kilka pytań:
1. Jak załatwiłeś kwestię prądu? masz prąd docelowy - G11, G12 czy budowlany w taryfie C?  Ja złożyłem wniosek i dostałem docelowy na budynek rekreacyjny ale czas oczekiwania to 14 miesięcy. Jakie masz parametry prądu ( kW i A), ja dostałem 13 kW i 25A.
2. Czy możesz opisać ogólne spostrzeżenia odnośnie mieszkania na takiej powierzchni ( czy dobrze ci się mieszka, czy nie brak miejsca, itp ).
3. Czy nie żałujesz decyzji o budowie tego domku,  czy było warto robić coś takiego tylko do czasu budowy normalnego domu. Może z perspektywy czasu zmieniłbyś decyzję i postąpił inaczej. 
4. Jakie widzisz największe wady i zalety w użytkowaniu takiego domku?

Sam ostatnio kupiłem z żoną działkę w bardzo atrakcyjnym miejscu, ale w między czasie żona zaszła w ciążę i zacząłem myśleć o tym żeby postawić na niej taki mały domek na zgłoszenie żeby mieć gdzie mieszkać i nie wynajmować kolosalnie drogich kawalerek w mojej miejscowości. Złożyłem już zgłoszenie i dostałem pozwolenie ( milczącą zgodę i zaświadczenie o nie wniesieniu sprzeciwu ), mam już umowę z energetyką ( Energa ), teraz robię przyłącza  wod-kan. I jak tylko zrobi się cieplej mam zamiar stawiać konstrukcję. Drewno mam za darmo więc postanowiłem że będzie to szkielet drewniany no i koszt będzie mniejszy. Niby wszystko pięknie fajnie ale żona nie jest przekonana i boi się takiego domku. Mogę prosić o poradę czy warto itp. Chcę ją uspokoić i przekonać, że tak będzie lepiej niż wynajmowanie za ok 1300 + opłaty małą kawalerkę na czas budowy docelowego domu.

----------


## syberia

ACCel , który w końcu jest ten Twój dom , ten w plastikowych panelach z białą stolarką czy ten z drewnianą*okładziną*i grafitowymi oknami ???

----------


## ACCel

> ACCel , który w końcu jest ten Twój dom , ten w plastikowych panelach z białą stolarką czy ten z drewnianą*okładziną*i grafitowymi oknami ???


Ten ze stopki. Z sidingiem. Ja większą wagę przywiązywałem do tempa i prostoty instalacji niż do wyglądu.
Tamte drewniane to taka ciekawostka, jak można wykończyć taki dom. Planuję więcej napisać o tamtych domkach bo to całe osiedle 12 sztuk!  :big grin:  Ale nie miałem czasu zbytnio 

Daniel_g:
1. Normalny G11, 15KW.
2. Miejsca jest mnóstwo. Rozkład kuchni z jadalnią jest idealny,  salon jest przytulny ale wystarczajacy. Sypialnie są większe niż w przeciętnym mieszkaniu 60m2. Ogólnien układ jest idealny i dużo lepszy niż w 90% mieszkań 60m2, jakie znam.
Tylko brakuje drzwi na antresoli, żeby posiedzieć w spokoju od dzieci.
3. Chyba nie żałuję, ale wymagało to wysiłku dużo większego niż się spodziewałem. Najgorsze były prace na wysokości. Bo budynek jest dosyć wysoki. Jak pracowałem kilka razy we 3 osoby to robota szła ekstra. No a tak aktualnie to straciłem zapał a trzeba jeszcze kilka rzeczy zrobić. Ale warto. Teraz mogę na spokojnie planować budowę dużego domu. Pracować przy działce - robiłem wyrównywanie, teraz będzie utwardzanie podjazdu i odwodnienie, planuję ogrodzenie, domek dla dzieci, panele PV itp.
Przeczytaj co pisałem co bym zmienił w konstrukcji.
4. Prawie same zalety. Wady? Nie wiem. To co wymieniałem to pikuś.

Jak budujesz z własnego drewna to pamiętaj aby przewymiarować przekroje, bo to drewno bez klasyfikacji wytrzymałościowej

----------


## szerszen2000

Witam. Możesz napisać jakich przekrojów użyłeś na krokwie i na belki stropu międzykondygnacyjnego? No i przekrój podciągu,  na którym oparłeś ten strop?

----------


## ACCel

Strona 17. Tylko uważaj bo to jest drewno skandynawskie C24 i KVH. Jak weźmiesz polskie to musisz dać ekstra zapas.
Także to są wymiary dokładnie dostosowane do rozpiętości jakie mam.

----------


## szerszen2000

Dziękuję bardzo za info  :Smile:

----------


## ACCel

Niby nic się nie dzieje ale...

Zbudowałem sobie dodatkowe 3,5kW paneli fotowoltaicznych



Szczegóły na trochę bardziej branżowym forum:
https://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic3563883.html

----------


## Polena

Mam pytanie do autora wątku. Jeśli gdzieś o tym już mówiłeś to przepraszam.
Czy jesteście z rodziną tam zameldowani? Jeśli tak to w jaki sposób się to odbywa? Czy na działce budowlanej z takim domkiem można się zameldować? Czy można wybudować dom z pustaków 35m2, a później ocieplić co zwiększy powierzchnię zabudowy? Czy występowałeś o zmianę użytkowania na mieszkalny, i czy to konieczne żeby całkiem legalnie tam mieszkać. A jeśli ktoś doniesie, że mieszkacie w domku rekreacyjnym to co wtedy?

----------


## ACCel

Meldunek nie jest potrzebny kompletnie do niczego, więc nie jesteśmy tam zameldowani. Ale osobiście nie widzę probelmu. Zgodnie z prawem (i wyrokami NSA) nie można odmówić zameldowania gdziekolwiek, nawet w domku holenderskim.
Z tego co widziałem do zameldowania trzeba dostarczyć wyciąg z ksiąg wieczystych, a nie ma tam obowiązku ujawniania budynków nie będących osobna własnością. Ale mam tam wpisaną ulicę i numer przypisany do budynku (bo moja działka ma 4 numery).

Według prawa ocieplenie nie wymaga zgłoszenia, ale dla pewności możesz się zapytać w swoim urzędzie.

Nie występowałem o zmianę użytkowania na budynek mieszkalny bo to wymaga dużo zbędnych formalności. 

Zgodnie z prawem nie ma z tego tytułu żadnych sankcji, żaden urząd nie może nic z tym zrobić. Ludzie w Polsce od dawna mieszkają w całorocznych domach letniskowych na terenach, które nie dopuszczały innej zabudowy czy nawet ROD.

Zresztą nie kryjemy się z tym przed żadnym urzędem - uzyskałem numer budynku, płacimy podatki, opłaty za śmieci, mamy zarejestrowaną umowę na szambo (bo urzad wymaga), samochody, dzieci chodzą do lokalnej szkoły, mam zarejestrowana DG pod tym adresem, w US i ZUS ten adres jest wpisany jako adres zamieszkania.

----------


## Polena

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. A czy to działka budowlana czy rolna? Wyczytałam, że jeśli działka w mieście jest budowlana, i warunki zabudowy to budowa jednorodzinna, to nie można na niej wybudować domu rekreacyjnego na zgłoszenie. To jakiś absurd.

----------


## Polena

A tak z ciekawości to czy dzieci nie muszą być gdzieś zameldowane? Czy są, ale w innym miejscu

----------


## ACCel

Moja to działka rolna. Taki budynek budujesz bez warunków zabudowy.

Jedynym ograniczeniem może być MPZP. Jeżeli tam nie ma wpisanej rekreacji to możesz mieć problem.

Każdy musi być gdzieś zameldowany, nasze wspaniałe władze (te i poprzednie) miały zlikwidować obowiązek meldunkowy, ale wiemy że raczej tego nie zrobią, bo muszą mieć kontrolę. A w rzeczywistości nikt tego nie pilnuje i nie ma konsekwencji braku zameldowania (ani nawet utrudnień) co wynika z tego że wszystko wskazywało na likwidację tego obowiązku (patrz adres w dowodzie itp).

Dzieci nie są zameldowane bo i po co?

A znalazłem jedną niedogodność braku meldunku - trzeba się dopisywać do list wyborczych.

----------


## Polena

Tu, gdzie mieszkam, nie ma innych działek jak budowlane, ewentualnie ROD, co formalnie nie należy do nas. Więc chcą nie chcąc, będę musiała wybudować domek 35 m2 z geodetą, kierownikiem budowy, architektem itp. Ale będą mieć ubaw  :big grin:

----------


## ACCel

Mieszkasz na terenie z MPZP? Sprawdź czy nie ma tam np usług mogłabyś spróbować z usługami rekreacyjnymi.

----------


## Polena

Działki budowlane mają oznaczenie- budowa domów jednorodzinnych, a usługowe? Przecież nie będę świadczyć usług.

----------


## Marek.M

ACCel mam pytanie. Jak zgłaszałeś ganek, to nie robili problemów, że powinien on być "przydomowy"? U Ciebie jest de facto przy budynku letniskowym...

----------


## ACCel

W prawie budowlanym nie ma definicji słowa "dom".
Nawet budynków jednorodzinnych nie określa się w jako "dom" z tego co pamiętam.
Znalazłem kilka paragrafów i rozporządzeń w których używa się określenia "dom letniskowy" i w ten sposób musiałem to uzasadniać w zgłoszeniu. Skoro jest "dom" to i "przydomowy" jest ok. Podobnie jak "oczyszczalnia przydomowa".
Ale wiem że jest to bardzo uznaniowe w różnych urzędach.

----------


## ACCel

Czas zakończyć przygodę z tym dziennikiem, dlatego że czeka już kolejny  :big grin: 
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...C3%B3wka-140m2

Duży dom na PNB.

Ale na zakończenie dwa teksty.

*Pierwszy*
Dom niewiele się różni od ostatniego zdjęcia:



Nie ma obróbek dachowy, okna nie są wykończone do końca, wewnątrz są płyty KG bez malowania. Mam zabudowę wszystkich przestrzeni ale bez frontów. Miejsca na cały domowy dobytek jest mnóstwo. Niestety nie pochwalę się zdjęciami bo cały ten dobytek jest na wierzchu  :wink:  Zbyt dużo obowiązków oraz wszystko co jest do okoła domu odciągnęły mnie od wykończenia go do końca. A skoro w perspektywie jest kolejny dom to nawet nie wiem czy coś więcej będę robił.

Dom stoi bez problemów, nie ma problemu z przenikaniem wiatru. Uszczelnione pianką duże płyty styropianowe to dobre rozwiązanie.
Dom przetrwał wiele wichur oraz ulew, nie ma problemu z konstrukcją, podmywaniem nieosłoniętego fundamentu itp. Jedynie uciążliwy w ich trakcie jest hałas - bo styropian wcale nie izoluje dźwięków.


*Drugi*
Na potwierdzenie tego jak uniwersalna oraz maksymalnie użyteczna jest taka, a nie inna bryła budynku przedstawię wam Słowacki projekt który powstał rok po moim, na pięknym zboczu słowackich Tatr wysokich. Całkowicie niezależnie.

Domy mają nawet bardziej nieproporcjonalne wymiary bo 5x10m i 3x10m (mój 5x7m), Ale odpowiednio wykończone z inną elewacją wyglądają pięknie.
Oczywiście jak widać deski są mniej odporne na wilgoć. Fundamenty mają podobne.

Są wyższe od mojego, ale wykończony cokół i niższe położenie nie podkreśla tak ich wysokości, podobna wysoka ściana poddasza zapewnia maksymalne wykorzystanie przestrzeni. 

*Jeżeli budowali byście podobny dom do mojego wyobraźcie sobie je jako wzór wykończenia*

Sprzedawano je za 80 000 EUR  :big grin: 









Byłem tam i oglądałem z zewnątrz w trakcie budowy. Fundament równie marny, ale tam musi wiać ostro - to duży otwarty teren na zboczu góry Chopok (2000m npm).







Jak widać drewno ma też wady.









Wnętrze:






Sauna! 











https://demanovavillage.sk
https://demanovavillage.sk/rekreacne-chaty/

----------


## czezar

Bardzo inspirujące. Rzeczywiście kwestia proporcji i elewacji - można stworzyć w ten sposób perełkę. 
Również podsyłam przykłady w duchu projektu.

1.	*BIVACCO ALPINO AL PIAN VADÀ* 
(bardzo ciekawa elewacja, zmiana w połowie optycznie niweluje „wieżowatość” bryły)


*KLIK więcej:*

2.	Modern 7 house
(ciekawe subtelne linie - wersja biała; ukośna elewacja w projekcie -wersja drewniana)  




*KLIK więcej*

*KLIK więcej*

3.	Essex House - w jodełke


4.	DOMxs – blacha jako elewacja


5.	OKIdomki -   gont bitumiczny na elewacji


6.	Maison G – elewacja czarny łupek

----------

